# Atlanta area Froggers



## fieldnstream

Hey all,
It seems like there are more froggers from the Atlanta area these days. I was just thinking it might be a good idea to have a new thread for the Atlanta folks so we all know who is local. I think this would be great as a catch-all thread.
Some ideas I have:
What frogs people are working with
What feeder colonies people have
Any great frog/viv-related deals at stores in the area
And maybe (hopefully) ideas for a meet or something in the near future
I am sure that there are other ideas that would work great as well.

Hopefully this takes off, I think it could become a great resource for us all!
-Field


----------



## fieldnstream

I will do the first one,
I'm Field Smith, I live about 45 mins north of Atlanta. I'm a senior at North Georgia majoring in Psychology. I have kept over 100 species (including sub-species and morphs) of herps. My focus was treefrogs, mostly central/south american species, but have recently sold off my collection. I first kept darts about 6 years ago but got out of the hobby because I was busy with my treefrogs. I have been back into darts for about a year. 

Frogs: I'm down to just 2 tanks of leucs (from 25 tanks of all kinds of stuff)
Feeders: I have D.melanogaster, white springtails, and tropical woodlice

Well that's me, who's next?
-Field


----------



## Darts15

Cool. So, I'm Edward Henderson, I live IN Atlanta, I only got into the hobby a few years back, and I'm just now getting into different species. I currently have Cobalt and Inferalanis froglets, Mint Terribilis, Understory Vents, an All Orange Galactonotus, and some Maraspungo Tricolors. As for cultures...I've got both fruitflies, some bean beetles, and some small cultures of springtails.


----------



## james67

im james, from savannah GA (about 4hrs south of ATL) ive been in and out of the PDF hobby for about 12 years now. 

im always up for a meet! great excuse to drink too much and shoot the shit with other froggers. i generally attend the FL meets, which are 5-6 hrs away, so an ATL one would be nice.

james


----------



## newfrogger

Hello, I am Michael I live in Jacksonville Al about an hour from ATL. I am in ATL about once a month. Just started this hobbie maybe 2 months ago. I currently have some Luecs, Powder Blue Tincs, D. Melanogaster and tropical springtails. Looking at setting up 2 more viv's in the coming weeks and would like to find a breeding pair and see were it goes. 

I also have a Pacman frog, Leopard Gecko, Peacock Day Gecko and a Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula that are my boys. Over the years a ran a small bussiness setting up and maintaining salt water/reef aqariums and propagating and selling coral. I have also had a 12 ft Burmese Pyton, 6 ft Red Tail Boa, 3 foot Nile Monitor, Savanah Monitor, Numerous other snakes, Black Pirahana's, Red Belly Pirahana's and a 6 ft White Throat monitor tha now resides in a zoo. These were all kept when I was living in Des Moines IA. Anyway I am excited about having the dart frogs.


----------



## fieldnstream

I know there are more of us out there...


----------



## james67

mike (poison beauties) is from the atl area and so is crystal (CHuempfner) . scott (elscotto) was in athens but moved to CR to research granuliferous. there are more but those come to mind.

i also live with Lee (flapjax3000) here in savannah

james


----------



## fieldnstream

I think that there are a lot of people that are in the area but just don't ever post. I have met quite a few people that are local DBers but don't post. I know of a couple that I have talked to that said they never post because they aren't experienced or only had a couple of frogs etc...Hopefully we will get some people to make their first post here (it took me almost 2 years to make my first post, yall don't be scared, just say hey).


----------



## itsott

I live in dothan, alabama which is a few hours southwest of atl


----------



## bgmike64

Hey, BigMike here.
I've been a PDF enthusiast for approximately 6 years now. I live in Mcdonough Georgia, right off I-75 exit 218. Currently I have a pair of 2.5-3yr old San Cristobal, a breeding trio of Varaderos with offspring. I just moved to a house from years of apartment dwelling which has taken a toll on past species due to moving stress or some that escaped, never to be seen alive again. I'm glad to be stable now, so I'll be looking to expand my collection sometime in the future. It would be good if we could get a local network going. I would love not to have to deal with shipping. Maybe we could do trades and help each other obtain our favorite species and stuff.


----------



## bgmike64

Don't be shy, I know there's more of us out there!!


----------



## Kirru

Hi all, I'm Cory, I live in Conyers which is East of Atl about 30 min down I-20.

I have just started in to the PDF hobby. Got my tank a year ago and really went forward with the set up these past few months.

No frogs currently, but tonight that will be changed when mike sells me his thumbs, just two. 

feeding melos, seeded tank with springs (will start a culture from mikes tonight as well) so i'll be feeding them as well

I am down to two classes at Clayton State, I work at Romp N Roll skating rink and just got a new job at an Elementary school doing ther Intel position which translates in to computer repairs lol

I'm from savannah, ga so i regularly go down for a visit to see family.


----------



## james67

next time your coming down here (savannah) let me know. i need some things run each way (i'd be happy to compensate for your trouble) 

james


----------



## Kirru

james67 said:


> next time your coming down here (savannah) let me know. i need some things run each way (i'd be happy to compensate for your trouble)
> 
> james


not a problem. i'll be glad to let you know.. just as long as it aint drugs its ok beer, might not make it lol

pm me for my number if you wish


----------



## james67

of course. it would be frogs or frog related items (cultures, etc.). and im always happy to have a few beers and talk frogs with other hobbyists. 

james


----------



## bgmike64

james67 said:


> next time your coming down here (savannah) let me know. i need some things run each way (i'd be happy to compensate for your trouble)
> 
> james


Hey, That'll work for both of us since my car is so undependable. I popped an alternator belt this morning 11 miles from the house on a one lane road in the boonies.....sucks


----------



## Kirru

Well, I'll be glad too.


----------



## Darts15

Hey guys. So I'm looking to sell some Cobalt froglets and I was wanting to keep it local. I'm selling them for 40 a piece, line unknown. ~1-2 months OOTW. Thanks guys. PM me or my email is [email protected].


----------



## Darts15

PM or email me for pics


----------



## dablock

Hi, I'm David Block and I'm located in Columbus (about 90 miles southwest from Atlanta). I've been into dart frogs since Frog Day 2005 which was held at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. I breed my frogs and have been shipping them around the country (mostly the west coast and the northeast) for about 2 years. I also design vivariums and have sold a number of them as well as frogs through an arrangement with my local Pet Land. My current list of frogs includes: green & bronze auratus, azureus, Surinam cobalts, leucomelas, variabilis, reticulatus and azureiventris. I keep numerous cultures of wingless fruit flies, as well as a culture of springtails, and one containing giant orange isopods and micropods.


----------



## flapjax3000

Depending on the day I would be down for a meet. They are really beneficial to the local growth of the frog community. I have been attending some in south Florida and over the last couple of years the numbers and quality have grown. I'm in Savannah so its only 4 hours for me to drive to most places in the Atlanta area.

As far as feeders I have a few: purple iso, giant orange iso, local grown iso, bean beetles, podura springs, pearl springs, tomocerus springs, and tropical whites. 

I have a couple of frogs as well. 

I look forward to possibly meeting some of you. Don't forget about the east Tennesee and North Carolina people. Many of them are closer than I am and there are some good people in those areas.

Lee


----------



## fieldnstream

Cmon....there are definitely more of us.


----------



## dablock

There may be a few more, but I don't think PDF keepers are numerous in Georgia. I'm in Columbus, which is the third largest city in Georgia, and I'm the only PDF hobbyist in the city. The others who own PDFs in Columbus all purchased their frogs and vivs from me. And I wouldn't call any of them hobbyists (except one guy that unfortuately just moved to Colorado) as they didn't get the fever and haven't expanded their collections since their first purchase. Now, I know Columbus isn't exactly caught up to modern times, but if the rest of Georgia is much like Columbus, then there are probably only small pockets of hobbyists throughout the state. In fact, the majority of the frogs I sell, I ship out. The only southern state that I've ever shipped a frog to was one guy in Florida. All the rest seem to go to California (definitely the #1 frog state), or elsewhere on the west coast followed by then by the northeastern states. I think Georgia is still about 10 to 15 years away from becoming a PDF state.


----------



## bgmike64

Well, let's do what we can to expand interest amongst the locals. It would.benefit us all. Special pricing to locals is always attractive also.


----------



## fieldnstream

I agree that there are definitely fewer of us, but I have met plenty of locals with frogs, some with some really cool ones. Another thing I have noticed is that people are so interested in darts when I tell them about them, even people you wouldn't expect. I think we could slowly expand the hobby regionally, maybe start out by having a meet in the next few months. I think meeting in town somewhere would be best for everyone...any suggestions?


----------



## Darts15

fieldnstream said:


> I agree that there are definitely fewer of us, but I have met plenty of locals with frogs, some with some really cool ones. Another thing I have noticed is that people are so interested in darts when I tell them about them, even people you wouldn't expect. I think we could slowly expand the hobby regionally, maybe start out by having a meet in the next few months. I think meeting in town somewhere would be best for everyone...any suggestions?


There are TONS of really good restaurants in Atlanta alone.....but for me to be able to attend, people under 18/21 should be able to come


----------



## fieldnstream

Darts15 said:


> There are TONS of really good restaurants in Atlanta alone.....but for me to be able to attend, people under 18/21 should be able to come


Yeah definitely somewhere friendly to younger people, we want everyone to feel welcome. I know the Decatur area pretty well (I'm from there) and I know plenty of places north of atl, I would really prefer to stay out of downtown/buckhead because its a PIA to go anywhere around there. Maybe somewhere close to 285 since most people will have to hit it at some point, (except the intown people). Hopefully people will be bringing stuff to sell/trade, I'm always looking for cool viv plants.


----------



## james67

going out is nice if its a few people, but it gets loud and conversations are hard. (we regularly have drinks with DB members passing through)

however, for a meet its really best at someones house (if someone would want to host a meet). we do this for FL meetings and usually grill/ bring food, as well as a healthy supply of beer. its nice because not only does it accommodate personal conversations (not possible seated at a table) but it allows us to bring animals and plants, etc.

james


----------



## flapjax3000

A restaurant is no place for a frog meet. Best part about frog meets are the goodies that everyone brings to sell/trade. Plus I don't think the restaurant would be too fond of the bug cultures.


----------



## Darts15

that's very true. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## eazyezcape

My wife and I are located in Columbia, SC and would be interested in attending an ATL frog meet. 

On a side note: We have talked about maybe hosting a meet/BBQ on November 6th. Repticon will be in town that weekend and it seemed like a good time to try to get a bunch of fellow froggers together. Plus, by then I will have a lot more tads out of water to trade.


----------



## JakkBauer

Hi my name is Jack Bauer and I work for the Counter Terrorism Unit. It's not the best job but somebody has to do it. I have been tasked with a top secret mission to deter some form of national terrorism and this will require me to utilize the toxic capabilities of the poison dart frog. Thus I enter the hobby...

J.K., In all seriousness my name is Walker (like Texas Ranger) and I recently got two darts (azureus and yellowback) at Repticon in July after seeing some at the one back in January. I have always liked them a lot and decided I would like to have some at home after much pondering. My other pets include two dogs which I posted pics of on the doggy thread, a 55g freshwater tank, and a tarantula (Brachypelma Vagans/ Mexican Redrump) a manager from one of the Petsmarts I visit for my job gave me. I work for an all natural dog/cat food company. I also enjoy fly fishing, guitar/bass (blues/rock), Pink Floyd, and long walks on the beach.

I live right outside the perimeter to the north. Currently I have a few basic melo cultures going but that’s about it in the way of anything I actually have. *I am currently looking for some plants, springtails, and possibly leaf litter if anyone in the area is interested in selling any of that stuff (feel free to shoot me a PM to arrange something).* Other than that I would be interested in attending a frog meet but I can assure you I would be coming to soak up the information and would not have anything to add as of yet unfortunately.


----------



## fieldnstream

@JakkBauer:
Don't worry about a lack of experience....sharing info/experiences is a great part of a meet. I have plenty of mag leaves if you need some litter, a few extra plants, and some springs but they aren't taking off like I had hoped. Are you off of 400? 

I think I am too far north to hold the meet... but if no one steps up I will try my best to figure something out. I think a meet would be a great opportunity for all of us.


----------



## JakkBauer

fieldnstream said:


> @JakkBauer:
> Don't worry about a lack of experience....sharing info/experiences is a great part of a meet. I have plenty of mag leaves if you need some litter, a few extra plants, and some springs but they aren't taking off like I had hoped. Are you off of 400?
> 
> I think I am too far north to hold the meet... but if no one steps up I will try my best to figure something out. I think a meet would be a great opportunity for all of us.


I am right off of 75 in Marietta but I could make a trip out to north 400 this week. I'll send you a PM.

I wouldn't mind having folks over to our place for this but let me assure you our house is nothing special and not that large. Like I said tho I live right off 75 in Marietta.


----------



## fieldnstream

JakkBauer said:


> I wouldn't mind having folks over to our place for this but let me assure you our house is nothing special and not that large.


Haha I wasn't calling you out to host....I was seeing how far away from me you were in case you wanted me to meet you with supplies. But hey, at least we are getting somewhere!


----------



## NathanB

Is candy still around down there? Haven't seen much from her since she had the baby.
Chrystal is just outside Atlanta also, I need to get down there again sometime.


----------



## JakkBauer

fieldnstream said:


> Haha I wasn't calling you out to host....I was seeing how far away from me you were in case you wanted me to meet you with supplies. But hey, at least we are getting somewhere!


Np I didnt take it that way I was just putting in a legitimate offer/ letting my situation be known.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey all,
I have 2 adult male standard leucs, looking to trade one for a female, but open to other trades. One male has been calling for about a month, the other just started calling today....thought I had a pair durnit.
Anyway, let me know if you are interested.
@Darts15....wanna trade for a couple of inferalanis?

Thanks,
Field


----------



## Darts15

Yeah dude  how many? I think I have two or three.


----------



## fieldnstream

The two boys...The small one is really orange in person, the larger one is much more yellow but has an awesome pattern.


----------



## fieldnstream

Male leuc has been spoken for.....gonna be adding some inferalanis to my frog herd!


----------



## fieldnstream

Anyone around here keep truncatus?


----------



## flapjax3000

Are you looking for blue or yellow?


----------



## fieldnstream

flapjax3000 said:


> Are you looking for blue or yellow?


I like both but if I got some I would prefer blue. I believe I read a post that said blues are more common out west and yellows are more common on the east coast, so I really just want to know if anyone has either for later on down the road. I'm not planning on getting any soon, just wanted to know if I could get them locally.


----------



## fieldnstream

Also wondering if anyone local keeps anthonyi, especially SIs? They are next on the list...hopefully within the next 2 months.


----------



## Darts15

I've got tricolors....no anthonyi though.


----------



## wintersun

Seems like a good thread to make my first post in. My name is Ely and I live in Lawrenceville, to the north of Atlanta. I am just more or less doing my research now and do not currently keep any darts, just playing around with terrarium setup and such. I have kept various reptiles for about eight years now and have always been fascinated with darts, and decided I have to take the plunge sooner or later! Its nice to know there are a few local breeders, always have been wary about purchasing animals over the internet. It would be great to get my first darts from someone local!


----------



## fieldnstream

Welcome Ely! Glad to see another soon-to-be frogger from Atlanta.


----------



## JakkBauer

Here is my viv before and after I picked up plants from Field. Thanks man for hookin it up! Still have lots more to work with on another tank he let me get off him.

Before 









After









And here is a good one I got of my tarantula Dirty Hairy. He is a Mexican Redrump (brachypelma vagans).


----------



## wintersun

Nice looking terrarium! What size is that exo? Oh and nice tarantula, I got a little pink toe I am thinking about setting up a terrarium for as well.


----------



## fieldnstream

Anybody wanna try to meet up at ABG sometime soon to explore the conservatory?


----------



## JakkBauer

wintersun said:


> Nice looking terrarium! What size is that exo? Oh and nice tarantula, I got a little pink toe I am thinking about setting up a terrarium for as well.


Its 12x12x18. Ya T's are cool 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JakkBauer

fieldnstream said:


> Anybody wanna try to meet up at ABG sometime soon to explore the conservatory?


Im probly game in the next two weeks. Been wanting to check out the canopy walk.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

JakkBauer said:


> Im probly game in the next two weeks. Been wanting to check out the canopy walk.


Right on, let's figure out a good time. I'm leaving for the beach on sat morning...be back the next sat sometime. Maybe the next week...lemme know what your work schedule looks like.

Anyone else?


----------



## fieldnstream

Any Savannah people gonna be free on sat? I'm gonna be passing through on my way home from Amelia island, would love to meet some more Georgia froggers.


----------



## james67

i'll probably be around, but my work schedule isnt posted yet. what time are you expecting to be around? 

james


----------



## flapjax3000

Depends on when you come through, this Saturday I have to start work around 7pm. Before that I can do lunch depending on when you are passing through.


----------



## fieldnstream

flapjax3000 said:


> Depends on when you come through, this Saturday I have to start work around 7pm. Before that I can do lunch depending on when you are passing through.


I came through 2 days ago...wish I could have met up with yall. Hope we all get to meet soon!


----------



## james67

im moving to Birmingham AL soon.

i need someone to babysit my dusky rattlesnake. i can deliver it to Atlanta. 
its a truly fun animal to work with. 
PM me if your interested

james


----------



## poison beauties

James let me know if you need help rehoming it, Id definitely find an experienced keeper. Why you heading out to AL?

Michael


----------



## james67

i finished school, and me and the GF split, and the people i live with are moving, and all my friends have left town. 

my parents are in AL and im gonna move in for a couple months so i can save up some $$ for my own place.

the ONLY issue is that my mom isnt too fond of snakes. so while i'm staying w/ them i cant keep it there. i really like the snake and i dont want to let it go permanently, but if someone would want to babysit, i'd be really appreciative. 

of course i'd bring the snake w/ all necessary caging and tools, and it would have to be clear w/ the other party that im NOT responsible if they get bit, but i'd even pay for feeders, and trow a little extra on top.

james


----------



## poison beauties

James I can hold it for you no issue, I have the space and knowhow. no need to bring the viv unless you want her staying in it. No feed costs, no charge and if I get bit I will definitely blame the snake.........not you. Id rather see it in capable hands but its your call all the way.
Sorry to hear about the latest drama, atleast schools over. AL isnt too bad there are a few froggers around and remember the venomous are illegal in AL without permits and insurance. Not the same as GA>

Michael


----------



## james67

i was just looking and it seemed very similar to GA. native is OK and the pigmy's range extends throughout AL. apparently non native are even acceptable, but they DO require a permit.

i'll do a little more research on that.

if your cool with holding her for a little while i'd be very grateful. 

and BTW.. ive got a large culture of the springs working for you. the last one dried up a little too much, but the new ones seem to be doing great!

james


----------



## poison beauties

Ok, no problem just let me know. I wasn't sure on the range going into AL but I was told last time I vended there the Venomous Native and non required permits. Could have changed but make sure.
No problem on the springs let me know whenever you get a culture ready. I have a new blue spring I will share with you once I setup the founder of it,

Michael


----------



## james67

" It shall be unlawful for any person to possess, sell, offer for sale, import, or release any non-indigenous venomous reptile in or into the State of Alabama, except by written permission of a designated employee of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources authorized by the Director of the Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries to issue such permits."

i think i'll be ok (when i get my own place)

james


----------



## flapjax3000

Mike I have those springs too if they are the tiny Podura. 

Im moving as well up to the DC area. I got a job offer in Arlington that is quite nice. With that said I will be letting go of good portion of my frogs before the move so soon I will be posting a few pairs up for sale. I'm checking with close friends first, and then local before I post any up for sale in the classifieds. 

Just wanted to say thanks to all that helped me down here, and even though there are more herp keepers in the mideast, I like the demeanor of the people down here, and they will be missed.


----------



## markpulawski

As will you and James


......live long and prosper Spock...


----------



## poison beauties

James thanks for the map, I did not know they were found that far west. I know a couple of folks qualified and licensed in AL that may hold it for you if you wanted it closer to you. Let me know either way I can help you out.

Lee these are a new find, they are a blue species just a bit smaller than the tomocerus. I have the tiny padura and they are hell to find and keep clean of predatory pest so good luck. Congrats on the job, I hope it works out for you in the north, DO not bMark,ecome a Ravens Fan....................Send me a list of what you may pass on when you decide and get a chance. Im also looking to rebuild the plant collection as well when I get a chance. Will you guys be around for the OCtober Repticon? I will be there as well as a few other friends from the southeast.


Mark, you couldnt have said ''May the force be with you''? damn trekies......


----------



## fieldnstream

In case anyone missed this:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/72521-d-leucomelas.html


----------



## jetta19s

hi im chris 
im looking for anyone in the area that sells dart frogs im about 2 hours away from atl any help would be nice thanks


----------



## fieldnstream

jetta19s said:


> hi im chris
> im looking for anyone in the area that sells dart frogs im about 2 hours away from atl any help would be nice thanks


It may be a good idea to let people know what you are looking for.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey all,

Wandering jew is taking over one of my plant propogation tanks, so if anyone wants some cuttings let me know... I also have a bunch of little strawberry begonias up for grabs.

-Field


----------



## fieldnstream

Most of the begonias are spoken for, 2 or 3 left...still have plenty of wandering jew! Just in case I wasn't clear this stuff is free.


----------



## diggenem

What's going on ppl? My name is Tray and I stay in Stone Mountain which is about 10 mins east of Atlanta. I've been into amphibians, reptiles and fish all my life. When I was in high school I kept a 25 gallon tank with a green tree frog, green anole, toad from the back yard and a blue tail skink from the front porch (i didn't know anything). When I got out of the service I got into planted aquariums and kept a school 30 or so tiger barbs. I ended up taking a break for a couple of years and then I learned about the world of vivariums. I currently don't have any herps now but I'm in the process of building a rock-wall palu that will hopefullbe the home of a group of reed frogs or other small unique tree frogs. 
Anyone going to Repticon in a couple of weeks? I will be there Saturday.


----------



## poison beauties

I plan to be there, will be trading and selling off lots of frogs and herps. 

Michael


----------



## james67

what's the date?

james


----------



## itsott

15th i believe, im gonna try and make it. Just may have to work.


----------



## flapjax3000

I have a couple of frogs that I am selling and wanted to know if anyone in the Atlanta area was interested. I have a proven Azureus pair and a couple of Vanzolinii unsexed adults (1.0.1). I am going to be up in Atlanta for the Sunday night football game in a couple of weeks and could possibly meet up with anyone that is interested that afternoon or on Monday.


----------



## james67

lee PM me (or walk over to my room) and let me know what you would like for the vanzos please.

james


----------



## deenwals

So I am one of "those" people that always lurk and never really post. I live in northern Atlanta and I have a trio of bumble bee darts that just laid eggs. Three look really good-it's cool to see the tadpole developing already.
Anyway I also have two beardies, a male and female panther chameleon, and a harem of leopard geckos that are prolific egg layers. Btw fieldntream they are all doing great!!!! 
Poision beauties, what are you looking to sell?


----------



## poison beauties

As of now Im still going through what I have to let go, Here is the start of it......

Arachnids. 2.2 Green Bottle Blue, 1.1 Venezuelan Suntigers, 1.2 Brazilian Blacks, 1.1 Mexican Flame Knee, and a male Scarlet Bird Eater.

Reptiles, 1.1 western black headed pythons, and a male albino iggy,

Ott you better make the meet or the gecko gets it!

Darts, so far its proven O Lamasi, Proven Reticulata, Proven Fants and a variety of extra auratus i have. I will be adding more to the list due to health issues popping up. Med bills and some serious bed rest have wrecked my hobby time.


Lee if your Room Mate does not take your Vanzos let me know I have a friend who could use them. I ended up setting him up with what looks like 3 females.

Michael


----------



## fieldnstream

deenwals said:


> I have a trio of bumble bee darts that just laid eggs. Three look really good-it's cool to see the tadpole developing already.
> Anyway I also have two beardies, a male and female panther chameleon, and a harem of leopard geckos that are prolific egg layers. Btw fieldntream they are all doing great!!!!


That's awesome about the leucomelas eggs, just got a clutch from my E. anthonyi SI this weekend. Glad to hear the geckos are doing well, hope all the kids are enjoying them. Keep us updated about the leuc progress... I just sold one of my males and I'm sure the guy who bought him will be looking for some more in the near future.


----------



## itsott

I am working on making it to the show. I will go saturday if i make it. Look forward to meeting a few of you.


----------



## itsott

Mike if anything happens to to the gecko I will be eating banded frog legs. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey All,

I have 0.0.1 Paroedura pictus that I can bring to Repticon if anyone is interested... any reasonable offer considered. I still have a bunch of wandering jew...free to anyone!

Hope to see a bunch of yall there,
-Field


----------



## fieldnstream

Also- I have 4 Rasbora heteromorpha and a powder blue gourami free to any fish people.


----------



## fieldnstream

Fish have been taken.
The gecko will be free...


----------



## fieldnstream

I have 0.0.2 D. tinctorious "Inferalanis" and 0.0.2 E. anthonyi "Santa Isabel" for sale/trade. PM for details...or with offers. I can bring them to repticon on sat morning.


----------



## JakkBauer

fieldnstream said:


> Fish have been taken.
> The gecko will be free...


More like fish have been devoured by my beastly leaf fish =/ haha. We tried to rehome them... Gourami still swimmin tho, think he will survive. Cant wait for the con, see ya there buddy 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsott

What times everyone planning to get there? I'm trying to decide whether to get vip tickets to get in early. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenhman

I plan on being either 'on time' or 30min-1hr late. I will be wearing a bright green shirt with a fence on it.


----------



## fieldnstream

JakkBauer said:


> More like fish have been devoured by my beastly leaf fish =/ haha. We tried to rehome them... Gourami still swimmin tho, think he will survive. Cant wait for the con, see ya there buddy


Wasn't gonna mention the rasbora apocalypse...but yeh, guess the big guy got some high-quality feeders. See ya sat mornin!



itsott said:


> What times everyone planning to get there? I'm trying to decide whether to get vip tickets to get in early.


Don't really think its worth it...getting there at 10 is a good idea though (I usually go around 10 or so). There aren't that many frogs available, so if you get there too late there will be slim pickings, but there isn't that much competition for frogs.

To everyone planning on going: Why don't yall wait until 11 or so to get there, that way I can get first pick on the few frogs that will be there

Oh Yeah... That goofy lookin dude hangin out and scaring kids at the top left of my post is really me, say hey if you see me...Steven I'll keep my eyes peeled for a bright green shirt.


----------



## poison beauties

Id post my pic up but they all contain a gesture not fit for the eyes of the weak. Does anyone actually have latest current list of vendors? And of course its more a reptile show, you cant walk though a GA show without tripping over pythons, monitors and arachnids. Usually the nicest frogs are brought in for trade and sale by the hobbyists.

Michael


----------



## stevenhman

I haven't heard anything different than whats on the website Michael. I'd love to get back into T's, but the wife has a hard enough time with fruit flies! I'm hoping that someone will have something neat. If anyone needs any pothos/wandering jew let me know, lol. I guess it looks like just us three are making it?


----------



## poison beauties

I need some bolivion wondering jew. Arachnids are great, Ive kept them longer than darts. They vary in color, size and behavior even more than darts do. Infact I have another G. Pulchra I need to move on out. 
Im hoping to find another group of Phantasticus as well before they go even higher in price. 

Michael


----------



## fieldnstream

poison beauties said:


> Id post my pic up but they all contain a gesture not fit for the eyes of the weak. Does anyone actually have latest current list of vendors? And of course its more a reptile show, you cant walk though a GA show without tripping over pythons, monitors and arachnids. Usually the nicest frogs are brought in for trade and sale by the hobbyists.
> 
> Michael


Exactly...1 frog for every 50 pythons (or geckos). Every now and then a random vendor will have a couple of darts, but Under the Canopy is the only consistent dart vendor (and though they are great people, their selection isn't exactly vast...though it looks like they are willing to give pretty good deals on P. terribilis this time). I'm looking to get some new stuff...hopefully I'll be able to find something cool..especially if someone PMs me back


----------



## fieldnstream

stevenhman said:


> I haven't heard anything different than whats on the website Michael. I'd love to get back into T's, but the wife has a hard enough time with fruit flies! I'm hoping that someone will have something neat. If anyone needs any pothos/wandering jew let me know, lol. I guess it looks like just us three are making it?


I'm swimming in wandering jew myself...can't seem to give the stuff away (I've tried). It looks like itsott is coming, so is walker, so that's 5. I'm gonna check with Edward tomorrow to see if hes coming, so maybe 6?


----------



## poison beauties

Guys there are a few more local froggers, most just arent on DB all that much. Im sure others will be around.

Michael


----------



## fieldnstream

poison beauties said:


> Guys there are a few more local froggers, most just arent on DB all that much. Im sure others will be around.
> 
> Michael


I agree...I thought we were just talking about active DBers. There are usually some other froggers around, but we are definitely the minority.


----------



## itsott

Ya i posted the vendor list on the other thread. Look like lots of geckos and snakes. Maybe ill luck out and find a pachydactylus bicolor female!


----------



## eazyezcape

I am going to steal this thread for just a second. I just wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I will be hosting a frog meet November 5th in Lexington, SC. There will be great food and drinks and plenty of frogs to trade! This is going to be during the weekend of the Columbia Repticon. There are already quite a few members coming from SC and NC, but none from GA . If you are interested in joining us, please feel free to shoot me a PM or email me at eric.l.snyder(at)gmail.com

Cheers -


----------



## fieldnstream

Anyone want to meet up, grab a bite, and talk frogs before the show?


----------



## itsott

I'm gonna be pushing it to get there when it opens. Between the girlfriend and daughter I don't think I could do breakfast. Anyone know if the georgia aquarium has a dart exhibit?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Anyone know if the georgia aquarium has a dart exhibit?


They have a mixed tank with at least one hybrid. It's in a back hallway, I saw it on a behind the scenes tour...don't think its part of the main display. Going to ABG would be way better for darts (but maybe not as fun for the little one).


----------



## JakkBauer

Here is my Leuc that I got from my good buddy Field. Hes a fatty  (the frog not Field)

Gona get around to making a build thread for the tank hes in soon im just soo lazy at posting this kind of stuff up.

Thanks Field:


----------



## fieldnstream

Dude hes lookin great...now lets find him a girl! Tank is lookin great as well...get that 29 finished and you will be on your way to becoming a full-fledged frog nerd.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey all,
I still have a Paroedura pictus free to a good home. 
I am open to driving a reasonable distance to drop off.
-Field


----------



## fieldnstream

Paroedura pictus has been spoken for.


----------



## xsputnikx

Did I miss a show this past week?


----------



## itsott

Columbia sc


----------



## speedy10147

Hey guys, my name is Edgar Gomez, I'm new on this and on the hobby as well. my girls mom got me into this hobby. I usually do saltwater or freshwater fish. well i was trying to post on the part about being from the Atlanta are. im from powder springs GA, and i have leucomelas, the foods that i have are both types of fruit flies and a small culture of spring tail. but i did make my own vivarium. i have so many frogs though and im looking to sell or trade for other species.


----------



## fieldnstream

Welcome Edgar. There are a couple of people out your way, seems like most froggers are west or southwest of the city. How many leucs do you have and what are you looking for in trade?


----------



## speedy10147

I have 10, but I'm waiting for them to start grouping together in pairs. so that i can stay with at least 3 pairs. but I'm looking for other colors around the same price range


here is a slide show of my vivarium. excuse my grammar English is my second language lol but i will do as bad in Spanish....


----------



## frogface

speedy10147 said:


> I have 10, but I'm waiting for them to start grouping together in pairs. so that i can stay with at least 3 pairs. but I'm looking for other colors around the same price range
> 
> 
> here is a slide show of my vivarium. excuse my grammar English is my second language lol but i will do as bad in Spanish....
> frog tank project - YouTube


Love the tank! You did a great job! I'm so jealous of people who can fix and build things. This video made my mind up for me. I'm going to take some carpentry classes. 

You should also post your DIY video in the Frogs and Vivariums section: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/


----------



## fieldnstream

Cool build, I especially like the carvings. I may be commissioning a Tlaloc carving from you soon...rain and fertility in one fell swoop! Who did you get the leucs from? I may have some stuff to trade in a few months.


----------



## itsott

Welcome edgar, i actually stayed in powder springs a month or so ago and drove up to the repticon in lawrenciville. Not too bad of a drive i have family in powder springs. Nice viv


----------



## speedy10147

fieldnstream said:


> Cool build, I especially like the carvings. I may be commissioning a Tlaloc carving from you soon...rain and fertility in one fell swoop! Who did you get the leucs from? I may have some stuff to trade in a few months.


thanks, and the carvings took me a while, but so u know is just did it with a dremel.. but i will be glad to make one for you. it might even turn out better than mine lol. and the leucs i got them from my girlfriends mom, she lives in Tallahassee Fl. she breeds them for fun. and if u have something later on let me know because i can probably get some from her to trade since mines are not mature enough yet. but she is looking for the azures ones so she might be interested


----------



## speedy10147

itsott said:


> Welcome edgar, i actually stayed in powder springs a month or so ago and drove up to the repticon in lawrenciville. Not too bad of a drive i have family in powder springs. Nice viv


thanks, where were you coming from?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

Hey guys I don't know how I missed this thread but I'm glad I found it.
I am Brandon Shores and I live in Lithia Springs now.
Over by Douglasville not far from Six Flags.

I am a total PDF noob but I have had herps since I was a kid.
Lot's of them.
Also did the furry critters too but I got rid of them all and decided to stick with my slimey and scaley friends lol

I've met Field and Jason/itsott at Repticon...
Didn't know that was BigMike that he was talking to lol.
Wished I could have met walk as well.
The next one isn't very far away and maybe I can chat longer

I can't wait to get some frogs and observe these amazing guys.
I'm here to learn a great deal and to hopefully teach others a thing or two 
Hopefully I don't get sucked in and addicted like some on here haha

btw what's up with the current Ga Frog Group on here? Never and updates or anything...


----------



## itsott

speedy10147 said:


> thanks, where were you coming from?


Southeast Alabama.


----------



## james67

alabama! woot woot

james


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Southeast Alabama.


Ol' boy is out in the sticks!


----------



## james67

no comment.


----------



## fieldnstream

james67 said:


> no comment.


Were you gonna say something disparaging about where I live
Jason knows I'm joking


----------



## james67

no, more about where we live. our recent law making foolishness has solidified the nation's, nay the world's, view of alabama as an assbackwards racist place.

james


----------



## fieldnstream

B'ham isn't that bad...my family is from Irondale and Republic. Got a scholarship to Birmingham Southern, but decided not to go there even though the student body was like 85% female. But I definitely understand what you are saying (this is as close to a political statement as you will see me make). Have you been to the Dixie Reptile Show yet? I've always wondered if its worth driving for.


----------



## poison beauties

well, lets just hope you dont end up squealing like a pig down there while field herping in the wrong woods...........

Its crazy GA froggers moving out as fast as new ones join the hobby, we may just need to start a south eastern dart frog syndicate over a GA one..

Michael


----------



## fieldnstream

poison beauties said:


> well, lets just hope you dont end up squealing like a pig down there while field herping in the wrong woods...........


Thats funny bc my family has a farm pretty near where Jason lives and you do have to be careful. My cousin nearly got shot by a poacher and methheads burned down one of the 100 year-old barns...and they dug up a bunch of skeletons from a slave cemetery on the property. Had some hillbilly-looking people staring at us last time we were down there shooting the AR-15, but I felt pretty safe.


----------



## itsott

Ah bama isn't too bad. We just have ignorant law makers who think brown means illegal.


----------



## poison beauties

Dont try and make it better Jason just move right across town over the GA line so we can all make fun of James, its not like you have any credible sports teams over there, 

Michael


----------



## james67

poison beauties said:


> well, lets just hope you dont end up squealing like a pig down there while field herping in the wrong woods...........
> 
> Its crazy GA froggers moving out as fast as new ones join the hobby, we may just need to start a south eastern dart frog syndicate over a GA one..
> 
> Michael


no need to worry about me.  i carry when i walk through the woods. people tend to stay the f___ away.










james


----------



## speedy10147

hey guys y´all have seen my build. now i have to move to florida and i dont know if i can take it with me. anyone wants to make an offer? there are currently 9 frogs there. planted and plants seem to be doing really great.


----------



## the Dregs

Hello guys. I live in the marietta area and I am starting my first build this weekend. it's good to know there are a lot of Atlanta area folks around. Do any of you guys sell frogs? i would love to support a local, and save the frogs the hardship of shipping.


----------



## dablock

the Dregs said:


> Hello guys. I live in the marietta area and I am starting my first build this weekend. it's good to know there are a lot of Atlanta area folks around. Do any of you guys sell frogs? i would love to support a local, and save the frogs the hardship of shipping.


Hi, and welcome to the frogging world. My name is David and I live in Columbus which is about 100 miles southwest of you. I sell green & bronze auratus, Surinam cobalts and azureus. If you're up for a drive, let me know and I'd be glad to show you my vivs and frogs


----------



## the Dregs

That is a bit of a drive, but I am interested. You wouldn't happen to be going to repticon in January, would you?


----------



## fieldnstream

the Dregs said:


> Hello guys. I live in the marietta area and I am starting my first build this weekend. it's good to know there are a lot of Atlanta area folks around. Do any of you guys sell frogs? i would love to support a local, and save the frogs the hardship of shipping.


I've got a buttload of E. anthonyi "SI" tads in the water right now...it would be an inexpensive way to get into the hobby. If you do get some I can hook you up with some free springtail and isopod cultures...got some extra plants too.


----------



## itsott

Ill play a game with you. If you can find a clutch of eggs in my banded intermedius viv you can have them. I have found 3 eggs so far but several tads.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

itsott said:


> Ill play a game with you. If you can find a clutch of eggs in my banded intermedius viv you can have them. I have found 3 eggs so far but several tads.


do they have to come all the way to Alabama for the egg hunt lol


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Ill play a game with you. If you can find a clutch of eggs in my banded intermedius viv you can have them. I have found 3 eggs so far but several tads.


I'm game...I'm off of work tomorrow, looks like I'm takin a road trip to south alabama...I need a couple more intermedius to go with the awesome ones you sent me


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

they are some awesome frogs 
If I had a car I would be taking a trip out there.
It would be awesome to get my start in the hobby from the ground up or from the eggs up 

I would really like to do that tho. 
Rear my own tads and watch them morph and become froglets then put them in my viv 
I wish I could get my hands on some thumbnail eggs lol.

Bring some to me at Repticon Jason lol
Are you gonna even come tho this one?


----------



## james67

itsott said:


> Ill play a game with you. If you can find a clutch of eggs in my banded intermedius viv you can have them. I have found 3 eggs so far but several tads.


i might have to take you up on that 

james


----------



## itsott

Depends. Have to check dates times and such. Finding eggs in that viv is tough. But they are pumping them out pretty regularly. I have one tad almost ready to morph and who knows how many in the viv or what stage they are at. Heard more calling out of my leucs this week. Nothing from the vanzo, varadero, lamasi, or mints. Gonna be attempting to build a few viv soon gotta check on glass prices. Also picked up two kinds of isos! Springs, and g. Hydei.


----------



## fieldnstream

What Ott was saying is "Yes, I will be at the next Repticon..."


----------



## itsott




----------



## DragonSpirit1185

itsott said:


> The banded viv is the one on the rack on the bottom right thought you guys might like to see.






















then what are in the verts?


----------



## itsott




----------



## itsott

Sorry for the mess ups ios is a pia sometimes.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

itsott said:


> Sorry for the mess ups ios is a pia sometimes.


haha well I fixed them, even rotated them lol.
what you got in those 3 verts?


----------



## itsott

Vanzos, varaderos, o. Lamasi.


----------



## itsott

My male banded intermedius.


----------



## itsott

Female


----------



## james67

beautiful

james


----------



## itsott

Thanks man. Those are the egg hiders. I have one tad that almost ready to morph and no clue how many in the viv. Posted these up to show they are in fact bandeds. James you are more than welcome to come check out my tiny frog wall. You can even egg hunt. Can i check your room out and egg hunt lol?


----------



## james67

i have a tiny frog room. it actually spilled out into the livingroom and there are 2 more tanks i need to figure out where to put (they also dont fit in the frogroom)

your welcome to come by, absolutely.
james


----------



## itsott

You can put them in my room, it has plenty of room. Next time im up around birmingham i will have to stop by.


----------



## markpulawski

Those Banded's sure look familiar, wish I had never got rid of them, do you still have all 5?


----------



## itsott

I kept a pair traded a friend a pair and one is mia. It turned out that the vert stripes were 1.1. So i paired them off with a regular banded. They are probably hands down my favorite frogs. Breeding, bold, and they sing constantly. Ill have froglets soon if you get a hankering. How is your collection doing?


----------



## markpulawski

Good and I got a 1.1 as part of my BJ fiasco, the 2 I ended up with are a Tan female and a European male which looks WC as most of it's color is knocked off but it is calling quite a bit. I am hoping as an unrelated pair they produce some clutches, though calling the male has some filling out to do as it was very skinny when I got it.


----------



## itsott

Awesome. Fatten him up. I have one tad ( my first) which im trying to decide when to tip the cup up.


----------



## itsott

A few quick snaps while feeding. Can you find the banded hiding in the last one?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

itsott said:


> A few quick snaps while feeding. Can you find the banded hiding in the last one?



I found him lol










I never could get fittonias to stay healthy.
how long did it take before the algae started forming on the glass?
btw nice plump tad you got there. I hope to see some more pics of the little guy when he comes out of the water


----------



## the Dregs

This thread moves quickly. I had to get myself an avatar just to find my posts. 

Field, you sell tads? That might be really cool, actually. I was thinking Mint Terribilis (because I like how they resemble zombies), but raising tads might be really cool. i will have to research it. I remember the species you have as tads was on my short list when I began researching PDF's the first time about a year ago.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

the Dregs said:


> This thread moves quickly. I had to get myself an avatar just to find my posts.
> 
> Field, you sell tads? That might be really cool, actually. I was thinking Mint Terribilis (because I like how they resemble zombies), but raising tads might be really cool. i will have to research it. I remember the species you have as tads was on my short list when I began researching PDF's the first time about a year ago.


yeah threads move pretty quick lol.
in the wild the terribilis are the most poisonous of all dart frogs.
pretty neat frogs but I like multiple colors but mint's are my fav out of the terribilis


----------



## itsott

Several of us would prob sell tads if you catch us in a good mood, lol. Just depends on what we have aval. I have plant cuttings from time to time when i clean my vivs out too.


----------



## fieldnstream

Nice that you finally posted some viv pictures...way better than squinting at the pics on my phone. I think you need to post some of the glassmasters originals.


----------



## khoff

I'm down in Savannah, GA. I occasionally make it up to the Atlanta area.

I almost always have several mint terribilis juvies and tadpoles available. I also have a ton of azureus tadpoles too.

Kevin


----------



## dablock

the Dregs said:


> That is a bit of a drive, but I am interested. You wouldn't happen to be going to repticon in January, would you?


Sorry, but I won't be heading to Repticon. Just to let you know, overnight shipping to Atlanta usually runs about $30. Hopefully, you'll be able to find what you're looking for closer to home, but if not just let me know.


----------



## deenwals

Hey Field, are you ready to actually sell me some tads instead of always being a great guy and giving me creatures for my classroom?  
Those cultures I got from you the other day lasted forever, btw.
Are you in town for the holidays? Pm or text me about the tads! So exciting.....babies....I love babies.....


----------



## fieldnstream

Repticon Atlanta Main Page

Only a month away...who's planning on going?
I'm planning on going early the first day (as usual).


----------



## itsott

Dont think ill be able to make this one. I think ill be in the atl area on the 7th. O


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Dont think ill be able to make this one. I think ill be in the atl area on the 7th. O


Shut up, you are coming. Give me a shout when you are in town, we could snag a brew (I'm sure Walker would be down to come). I'm gonna be headed to Opp pretty soon, wanna go shoot the AR?


----------



## the Dregs

fieldnstream said:


> Repticon Atlanta Main Page
> 
> Only a month away...who's planning on going?
> I'm planning on going early the first day (as usual).


We're buying the tickets online so we can go there right at 9:00am on Saturday. We'll see you there, I bet.


----------



## itsott

Ok so who all is going? Me, field, dregg


----------



## fieldnstream

I'll check with Walker and Edward to see if they are gonna make it. Big Mike better come...got some tads with his name on em.


----------



## itsott

I may have a banded intermedius froglet by then if anyone is interested.


----------



## fieldnstream

Anyone wanna try to meet up and grab some food before the show?

Also, I can bring gallon bags of ABG, gal bags of mag leaves, gal bags of live oak, white spring cultures, giant orange iso cultures, and dwarf gray iso cultures. I also have plenty of anthonyi tads. I could also put together a plant package with some peps, pileas, philodendrons, etc... Shoot me a PM if you want anything.


----------



## CHuempfner

I am planning on making it to the show. If anyone is planning a meet-up, let me know!


----------



## james67

CHuempfner said:


> I am planning on making it to the show. If anyone is planning a meet-up, let me know!


hey there! havent seen you around for awhile. hope all is well. 

james


----------



## CHuempfner

Hey James! I am still around, just quietly. How are you?


----------



## james67

doin well, i moved out to alabama though. (although im closer to ATL now than i was before/ about 2 hrs away). still got the pepperi going? and how did your peru trip go?

james


----------



## CHuempfner

Peru was awesome! I got married this past September, and we did a 2 week Costa Rica trip that was also awesome. 


I still have pepperi, but I think I need to get more in from UE to get them breeding. 

Closer to the ATL, huh? Where in Alabama? I am always down in the Opelika/Auburn area for work, and then Lake Martin during the summers. 

What are you keeping? I have a list that I will PM you. There are a couple of things that I am looking for.


----------



## markpulawski

I will be in Atlanta next week if anyone wants to get together for a beer, be there Tues/Wed night. I have a 1.1 unrelated pair of Banded Intermedius for $300, male is a European import (actually looks like a WC frog), female is Tan line, not sure of age I can bring with me if anyone is interested.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Mark,
What area are you going to be in? I would definitely like to meet up if you are going to be on the northside.
-Field


----------



## markpulawski

Yes I likely will stay up in the Marietta area Tuesday night, I will give more info when I make my reservations.


----------



## james67

CHuempfner said:


> Peru was awesome! I got married this past September, and we did a 2 week Costa Rica trip that was also awesome.
> 
> 
> I still have pepperi, but I think I need to get more in from UE to get them breeding.
> 
> Closer to the ATL, huh? Where in Alabama? I am always down in the Opelika/Auburn area for work, and then Lake Martin during the summers.
> 
> What are you keeping? I have a list that I will PM you. There are a couple of things that I am looking for.


im just outside birmingham now, in leeds. im not working with nearly what i used to be, but im slowly trying to rebuild the collection to its former glory.

congrats on getting married!!!

james


----------



## CHuempfner

james67 said:


> im just outside birmingham now, in leeds. im not working with nearly what i used to be, but im slowly trying to rebuild the collection to its former glory.
> 
> congrats on getting married!!!
> 
> james


Yeah, Birmingham isn't that far. There is some restaurant there called Highlands or something that I REALLY liked. Hopefully it was a good move!

I PMed you a list of what all I have/what I am looking for. 

Thanks!


----------



## itsott

My first froglet came out of the water this morning. So far so good i have him in a large ziplock container with moss leaves and a cutting and seeded it with springs. If anyone is interested in a single intermedius froglet at the show let me know. I can bring him with me.


----------



## james67

nice! i got my first pumilio froglet since the move a couple days ago. i had no idea there were tads in the tank but sure enough theres a healthy little froglet...

james


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> My first froglet came out of the water this morning. So far so good i have him in a large ziplock container with moss leaves and a cutting and seeded it with springs. If anyone is interested in a single intermedius froglet at the show let me know. I can bring him with me.


Three of mine are about to pop their front legs anytime now...that third one popped his backs a few days ago. Keeping my fingers crossed for a vert-stripe! Definitely awesome, thanks again bud.


----------



## zBrinks

Josh's Frogs will be vending at the upcoming Atlanta Repticon the end of this month - make sure to swing by the table and say hi!

Also, if anyone is interested in meeting up at the Georgia Aquarium Friday morning before the show, let me know.


----------



## itsott

Wish i could get there friday morning. It will be friday night before i get there. Probably get there around 9 that night. But i will be there all weekend for anyone wanting to meet and grab a beer or something. Zach ill definitely swing by the table. Do you guys happen to vend waterland tubs? Also do you have the bulkheads from mistking?


----------



## zBrinks

We do not. If anyone wants anything delivered to the show, just let me know. We are going to have a ton of dart frogs!


----------



## itsott

How early are yall going? Also was that a no to tubs, bulkheads or both?


----------



## zBrinks

No to both  Marty won't sell a lot of the Mistking parts wholesale.


----------



## CHuempfner

Hey Zach, do you guys have any spare female cobalts?


----------



## zBrinks

We do not have any spare adults currently. I do have about 20 cobalt froglets over 2 months, though.


----------



## fieldnstream

I have a spare 30XH if anyone is interested...could use a cleaning, but its a cool tank.


----------



## itsott

What are the dimensions of that?


----------



## fieldnstream

Its 24highx24widex12deep. Not sure if it will fit on your rack though...


----------



## CHuempfner

Zach, when you come to shows, do you guys bring plants? I know they are offsite from the normal shop, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## zBrinks

We typically don't. I'll have to check and see if Tom and Jane will be vending (Under the Canopy Farms) - he typically brings a lot of nice broms. If they are not, I'll try to bring some plants.


----------



## CHuempfner

Okay, I have a small list of plants that I will buy from you if you bring them. I can PM it, if you would like.


----------



## zBrinks

Go ahead and pm me a list!


----------



## markpulawski

PM me too Crystal, I am coming up next week and may have 1 or 2 I could give you.


----------



## zBrinks

Crystal, I just approved this ad for a female cobalt:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/77429-adult-female-surinam-cobalt.html


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Crystal I have one extra noid brom that I probably won't ever use...its yours if you want it.


----------



## CHuempfner

Sure, I will take it! I am in the process of planting up 5 new vivs, and have 2 builds that I haven't even started, so I am looking for plants!!!

I know you mentioned that you had to order that begonia from an older post. I have plucked some begonia leaves that I have, and am growing them out for anyone who wants them at the show. Also, I have some nice peperomia and dischidia portions, and some other odds and ends I will be bringing with me.

If anyone is looking for something in particular, I might have it in one of my older tanks. I could bleach dip any cuttings if anyone has any shout-outs.


----------



## itsott

I am about to start redoing my rack so im going to be needing plants also. Field has been nice enough to offer me some jew clippings which will over run my house within a month or so. Im looking for some odds and ends.


----------



## fieldnstream

Its yours! What kind of peps do you have?

EDIT: Ott, I have some good stuff I've been growing out for ya. You wanted pothos right


----------



## itsott

Just the ones i snagged from you 
As far as pothos go im set i could really use some creeping fig.


----------



## markpulawski

Crystal I have a really nice piece of S Rayii, I am sure I could scrape up 1 or 2 more and a couple peices of Begonia Thelmae which has the nicest little flowers, not too invasive either and perhaps a chunck of the oak leaf ficus. Sorry don't have anything from your list, all I could do is a Tropiflora run for a few neo if you wanted.


----------



## itsott

Hey guys not the greatest pic but heres the new guy/girl. The color is much better in person. Thought you guys would want to see a pettern.


----------



## CHuempfner

I would LOVE the Syngonium. I have plenty of B. Thelmae, but thank you!

No biggie on the Neos. The next time I head to Ft. Myers, I will have to message you to see if you want to meet up for a Tropiflora run or coffee, or something. I had a great experience the last time I went by.


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Just the ones i snagged from you
> As far as pothos go im set i could really use some creeping fig.


I got ya bubba. Actually, I have a pretty good Philodendron "wendimbe" that I've been growing for ya, and a new pep that I didn't send you. I may be able to get a cutting or two off of the quercifolia if you want it.

I'm diggin the intermedius...hopefully all 4 of its brothers and sisters will look as good.


----------



## itsott

Thats a new one for me. Never seen one. I have you a cutting. Hopefully i will have enough of it to have more cuttings soon.


----------



## markpulawski

I went by with Randomind on Monday, very cool day and a I got a huge Neo angelface with a nice pup for $6....best plant deal I ever got. Definately next time down I will go over with you. I iwll bring the Rayii up and snag another chunck or 2.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Mark, if you have another piece of rayii I would love to buy it...been wanting some for a while. Or I could trade you something for it.


----------



## CHuempfner

So has there been a determined place/time for a meet up next week?


----------



## markpulawski

Crystal I am staying down south Wed night Courtyard Creek Point Dr, if I remember you are down south correct, if so we can meet up Wed night or early Thursday, I am heading to Peach Tree City Thursday AM if that is more conveniant. Field i can give you a piece of rayii as well, it is pretty prolific once started, I am staying on Delk Rd in Marietta Tuesday night so wherever is good i am flexible.


----------



## fieldnstream

Awesome, thanks Mark! I'll go digging through the grow-outs and see if I can find you a cool plant or two. I think Walker lives near Delk, so we should be able to count on him to come (and give suggestions for a good place to meet).

Crystal, did you get that cobalt from David? If you are able to meet in Marietta I can bring your brom then.


----------



## JakkBauer

fieldnstream said:


> Shut up, you are coming. Give me a shout when you are in town, we could snag a brew (I'm sure Walker would be down to come). I'm gonna be headed to Opp pretty soon, wanna go shoot the AR?


Mmm beer, im down. Yeea im right by Delk quite a few places to meet right there. Field just let me know bro. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

....tilted kilt?...


----------



## itsott

I wont be there til the 27th. Im sure ill be drinking somewhere.


----------



## fieldnstream

markpulawski said:


> ....tilted kilt?...


I like that idea....Walker, is there one close?


----------



## markpulawski

Yes about 10 minutes up the road.


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> I wont be there til the 27th. Im sure ill be drinking somewhere.


I'm sure you will you lush. I may be able to rustle up a party if you don't have the youngun with you...have to drive up here to the foothills though.


----------



## CHuempfner

Mark,
Thursday in Peachtree City would work awesome for me, as that is where I live.  

Let me know what time you want to meet up. Also, I will PM you my cell number. 

Thanks again!


----------



## itsott

I will have stacy with me but she is of age so we can get into something that weekend. Also walker if you need to get rid of any of those raggady 40s or cant find a place for them ill be glad to take them off your hands.


----------



## markpulawski

Field no need for plants but if you can gather a bag of northern Oak leaves, the ones with the points, they are my favorite leaf litter leaf.


----------



## fieldnstream

markpulawski said:


> Field no need for plants but if you can gather a bag of northern Oak leaves, the ones with the points, they are my favorite leaf litter leaf.


I have Red, Scarlet, and White oaks out back...would those work for you?


----------



## markpulawski

fieldnstream said:


> I have Red, Scarlet, and White oaks out back...would those work for you?


Si' a mix of those would be great.


----------



## CHuempfner

I hope that it is okay to put this in the local section, as it is for a local sale. I apologize ahead of time, if it is not. . .

Anyone interested in a nice, BIG frog tank?? My friend is due any day now with her 2nd child (15 months apart), and has decided to take a break from her frogs. 

She is hoping to sell her 120 gal tank to a local. It does not include a stand, but it is in great condition (no cracks or scratches). It has held azureus, but they are not included in the sale. It is located in Canton, GA. She is looking to get $200 email her at [email protected]

Here is a thread with pictures of it:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/32456-120g-growing-out.html#post290373


----------



## fieldnstream

markpulawski said:


> Si' a mix of those would be great.


Got you a couple of gallon bags ready. Does meeting up around 7ish sound good?


----------



## markpulawski

sweet 7 at the TK Tuesday night, see you then.


----------



## fieldnstream

Looks like its gonna be the Delkwood grill at 7 tomorrow night:

Delkwood Grill
2769 Delk Rd
Marietta, GA 30067-6204


----------



## itsott

Update on my froglet. He is eating springs and melanos and getting fat.


----------



## markpulawski

I could do my Banded Intermedius pair for $275 if anyone has any interest.


----------



## CHuempfner

Is anyone going to be in the Delk Rd/Marietta area earlier today?

Someone is driving through with a frog for me, and originally it was supposed to be yesterday, but I might need a back up plan because of my work schedule today.

Email me your cell number, if so. [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## itsott

Finally figured a price i thinks fair for my banded froglet. Ill take 75 cash deliverd to the show and ill leave him in the tub he is in now which is a 100+ oz ziplock with leaf litter, moss, plant clipping and lots of springs.


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Finally figured a price i thinks fair for my banded froglet. Ill take 75 cash deliverd to the show and ill leave him in the tub he is in now which is a 100+ oz ziplock with leaf litter, moss, plant clipping and lots of springs.


Somebody take him up on this offer! If I didn't already have 4 from him I would be buying it for sure.


----------



## CHuempfner

Does anyone want anything from the next Understory import? I have a couple of things that I am ordering, and just wanted to make an offer incase anyone wanted to split the box charge and shipping.


----------



## zBrinks

Hey All,

Just a heads up - Repticon has decided to limit the amount of vendors who sell dry goods at their shows - I was just notified late last night that we will not be allowed to vend at the upcoming Atlanta show, but will be vending at the following Atlanta show in July.


----------



## itsott

That sucks. I was looking forward to getting some stuff from you guys. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHuempfner

What a bummer!!! Now I have to make sure I am in town for the July show. 





zBrinks said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just a heads up - Repticon has decided to limit the amount of vendors who sell dry goods at their shows - I was just notified late last night that we will not be allowed to vend at the upcoming Atlanta show, but will be vending at the following Atlanta show in July.


----------



## markpulawski

Man Repticon has some wierd rules, usually there are tons of dealers with supplies...I don't think I have ever said wow I wish there were 1 less dry goods dealer here. Zach I think we both know now who your first blow gun targets should be.....them danged Repticon Sr Mgrs.


----------



## fieldnstream

If only someone could get him some WC terribs...


----------



## markpulawski

Field you didn't hear this from me but Zach has been feeding is Terribilis WC bugs...bugs that have been eating his Colombian plant collection...Zach forget the Repticon guys, go shoot Van Der Scum.


----------



## markpulawski

Glad nobody took me up on those banded's, found my first clutch from them today!!


----------



## fieldnstream

Yeah I started wondering when he put up that wanted ad for ants...

Nice to hear you got a clutch, wonder what the froglets that male produces will look like.


----------



## itsott

What's your male look like mark?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BugginDave

Hi everyone,
My name is Dave, and I'm out of the Alpharetta/Roswell area. Im a new frog hobbyist, and actually I'm not yet but I'm getting my first dart frogs at Repticon this coming Saturday. I do have 1 frog, a tree frog, and actually that one is my girlfriend's, but you know how that goes.

My main focus is reptiles, keeping several chameleons, a couple beardies, a chinese water dragon, and a couple sandboas. I also keep several colonies of insects for Small Pet Feeders, my family's small feeder business.

I look forward to meeting some of you and getting to know all of you. Have a great day!

-Dave
SPF


----------



## itsott

See you saturday dave.


----------



## speedy10147

Hey there if anyone is interested on buying this please let me know. i moved to Fl and could not take it with me and now my family is looking out for them. you can buy the leucs or the whole tank with the frogs included.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Heya all. The name is Brian and i just started in darts. I just purchased from Understory for thier next shippment to the US. I have cultures of tropical white springs, both kinds of FF's...in those i have gliders...very fun FF's to work with....and give the frogs a nice workout trying to get 'em. I would love to join a southeastern Dart society or even help to create one if there isnt one already. Not sure im gonna be attending repticon this saturday cuz of the new dry goods restrictions, but i am always looking for new additions..lol. Nice to meet you all.

Brian S.


----------



## itsott

Me and another member have thrown around the idea of a southeastern group just never really got the wheels rolling. Nice to meet you also.


----------



## Toxic frogs

I guess ide have to do some research on starting one...but i already have access to a confrence room where i work to hold meetings and what not. I and am sure others would like there to be a group in georgia. Ill go ahead and look into it and see what it takes....i'll keep yall posted.

Brian S.


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Me and another member have thrown around the idea of a southeastern group just never really got the wheels rolling.


About time to get SEFG going


----------



## itsott

Funny his ears must have been burning. I mention him and he shows up. I agree though we need a good group.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey All, 
Still have plenty of "SI" tads...just had 17 more hatch this afternoon. If anyone wants some let me know and I can bring them to the show. If you can't make it Saturday morning/early afternoon (when I'll be able to meet up), Tom and Jane from Under the Canopy are going to be selling them from their table for me...but if you want some PM me so I leave enough with them.
-Field


----------



## deenwals

I have seven of Field's SI tads-four of which are oow now and three still haven't popped their back legs. The four oow are very healthy and active!!! Thanks Field! I'll see you tomorrow. I would be interested in joining ....if there is another lady at the meetings with me!


----------



## fieldnstream

It was a good show this time, seemed to be many more people than last time. Met some new DB'ers and came home with some great stuff. Got a couple of pics as well. First is with Tom and Jane from Under the Canopy, the second one speaks for itself (Ott on right):


----------



## CHuempfner

It was nice to meet you, Field. I think the show was much better than the last one I went to. Maybe we can all plan to meet up for the next one.


----------



## fieldnstream

Let's definitely plan a meet-up (and a plant swap...and a bug swap...and a frog swap...)!


----------



## deenwals

Has anyone have froglets available right now? I'm lOoking for common species like tincs. I'm getting a
Friend into darts and I need an easy beginner frog. 
Deena


----------



## CHuempfner

I am going down to Savannah this coming weekend, so if anyone has frogs in that area, I can bring them back for ya


----------



## 9craigj

Hello. I just got started in PDFs. Ive had tarantulas for a long time and the more I seen DFs the more I wanted some. I'm in Jackson, Ga. It's south of Atlanta.  I've been looking at the vivarium section of the forum and I have some ideas for the next vivarium that I'm gonna be starting this week.


----------



## dablock

9craigj said:


> Hello. I just got started in PDFs. Ive had tarantulas for a long time and the more I seen DFs the more I wanted some. I'm in Jackson, Ga. It's south of Atlanta.  I've been looking at the vivarium section of the forum and I have some ideas for the next vivarium that I'm gonna be starting this week.


Welcome to the addicting world of PDFs. There's some great information here on dendroboard that you can find using the search feature. Anything else, just ask any of us here on this thread and I'm sure you'll get a pretty fast answer.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Ok..i did some research into starting a club here in georgia. Seems the best way would be to get some folks together for a meet and then just start planning things. Only when the club starts getting alot of members would ya have to start worrying about officers and what not. I think we can do something like that if we can get some people to meet up. I can reserve a meeting room if someone wants to get the ball rolling. Please feel free to PM me for my contact number or send me an email at [email protected]

Thanks,
Brian S


----------



## james67

CHuempfner said:


> I am going down to Savannah this coming weekend, so if anyone has frogs in that area, I can bring them back for ya


ahh, sadly i moved, but lee may be willing to sell some things as may username (khoff)




Toxic frogs said:


> Ok..i did some research into starting a club here in georgia. Seems the best way would be to get some folks together for a meet and then just start planning things. Only when the club starts getting alot of members would ya have to start worrying about officers and what not. I think we can do something like that if we can get some people to meet up. I can reserve a meeting room if someone wants to get the ball rolling. Please feel free to PM me for my contact number or send me an email at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian S


the great things about meets IMO is the casual nature. usually held at someones house theyre more bbq/ hangout, than meeting. theres beer and friendly conversation, and people mingle and share dart frog stories, as well as sell and trade animals and plants.
ive seen you mention reserving a room a couple times, but i think people may be much more likely to attend a laid back meet than to attend a meeting. just something to consider. 

james


----------



## CHuempfner

james67 said:


> ahh, sadly i moved, but lee may be willing to sell some things as may username (khoff)
> 
> james



Yes, I am making a visit to Kevin, so if anyone makes contact with Lee or Kevin and need me to pick anything up, let me know. Leaving Thursday, coming back Saturday/Sun.


----------



## khoff

Right now I have a few extra mint terribilis juvies. I'd have to do a head count but probably 3 or 4 extra. I have TONS of tads close behind also.

I also have a lot of azureus tads that I'd let go, but I would prefer to not sell tads to a beginner. It will be a couple months before any azureus froglets are ready to go.


Crystal, I can talk to Lee and see if he wants to meet us out for some drinks this weekend while you are in town. I'll actually see him and Mark P. tonight.

Kevin


----------



## CHuempfner

That would be great!!! We would love to


----------



## flapjax3000

I am off on Thurs/Fri and can meet up on one of those nights. I am looking forward to your visit.


----------



## CHuempfner

Friday night would be best then. We probably won't make it to Savannah until late Thurs (leaving here around 6-7).

Looking forward to meeting up also. Need any plant clippings, Lee or Kevin?


----------



## Toxic frogs

Thinking about hosting a meet in march at my house in Bufford Georgia. Just have to run it by the wife. Its gonna most likely be a bring your own beer thing...other then that ill have food and drinks...just waitin to see what the wife is gonna say...ill keep ya posted.

Brian S.


----------



## itsott

Any of you guys have any climbing/ running plants or orchids? Im planning a viv now that will have a large stump centerpeice and eco web background.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Ott, still got plenty of wandering jew for ya...should do the trick.
Really though, the Ficus pumila "quercifolia" has taken off since I repotted it and moved it closer to the lights. I should be able to get you a few good cuttings, just may work for the new builds.


----------



## Toxic frogs

What size viv are ya planing? If its of large size you could go with Gynura aurantiaca, better known as the purple pasion plant. It can get very large if not controlled, but its very attractive. If you want something small you can use Ficus pumila (curly fig), Peperoma prostrata, And some varieties of Hedera helix (i like Aloma, and Starling). I currently dont have any clippings as mine are all still small, but Lowes usualy has them and for decent prices too. Just throwing out a couple ideas for you, hope it helps.

Brian


----------



## itsott

I send you some pothos and spider mites for some of the cuttings you listed.


----------



## itsott

That was to field. Thanks for the reccommendations brian. I have creeping fig in a few tanks now and im convince it would grow in darkness and undwerwater. I may go with an orchid or two and some climbers. There will be two of these vivs side by side. 22.5x17x20. One will be ecoweb with a stump the other a cork mosaic.


----------



## fieldnstream

Dude, put me down for 2 spider mite cultures and a bunch of pothos clippings. Seriously though the quercifolia grows slow as crap and has tiny leaves...its not your everyday creeping fig.


----------



## itsott

Ill give it a shot. Im more than likely down for a march meet. Might have a few clippings laying around.


----------



## itsott

Did you mean its in buford rather than bufford?


----------



## Toxic frogs

lol..yeah...thats what i get for trying to type and write at the same time. Ive got a few other frogger friends that are interested as well. Now im just waiting for the wife to get home tomorow and find out what she thinks...she should be ok with it.

Brian


----------



## Toxic frogs

SWEET! The wife is cool with hosting a meet. Ill pick a day in the middle of march. If anyone is interested please reply or send pm with the best day of the week for you. Look forward to hearing from you all.

Brian


----------



## itsott

Any day the weekend of the 24th should work for me.


----------



## poison beauties

I'll be in Atlanta some time next week to get everything out of storage, anyone interested in one, two or ten 55 gallons with glass lids let me know. I think I have 4 racks in there as well with t8's hanging for the 55's, I will be passing through a few of the weekends in March as well.


----------



## james67

i'll be there around the 16th. but if you'll be around next week mike let me know. perhaps we could work out the exchange of frogs if i could get off work as its only a 2 hour drive for me.

james


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Any day the weekend of the 24th should work for me.


24th is good for me too


----------



## fieldnstream

Meant to say the 25th is good for me. Ott lemme know if you need a place to stay.

I had another clutch of anthonyi wriggle free today, so if anyone's interested they are $20 per tad. Everyone that has bought them has been having success so far. Some already have them oow. I also have some other froglets and adult frogs I would be willing to sell locally, pm for a list. I have tons of plants I can bring to the meet, as well as temperate white spring cultures and dwarf grey iso cultures. Still have plenty of mag leaves @ $5 per gallon bag.


----------



## itsott

Isnt that a sunday?


----------



## fieldnstream

Yep, I'm a moron and looked at Feb...Mar 24th sounds good.


----------



## itsott

Updated my build thread if anyones wants to check it out.


----------



## bgmike64

itsott said:


> Updated my build thread if anyones wants to check it out.


I've been following. Looks GOOD!!


----------



## itsott

Any news on the meet?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Anyone?...Anyone?...


----------



## deenwals

Ha! Field, I wish we were closer in age and went to college together! You and I think alike! I do that when I am calling roll with my students and no one is answering me.


----------



## itsott

Vivs move inside today.


----------



## itsott

Im tearing down a viv today i will have a ton of creeping fig and maybe another cutting or two. If anyone wants it pm me


----------



## Toxic frogs

Ok..was checking the calendar and march 24th seems to be ok for a meet. Gonna have the wife cook some food...but you will have to provide your own beer.Does anyone have an idea for food they would like? I will have a few plants available for trade by then too...including some Iron cross clover. It is a toxic plant if ingested in large quantities though...but so far it seems to thrive in my vivs. If the viv is short it stays short (so far..lol) and in the taller verts it wants to grow taller. The stalks grow very fast in their search for bright light. I may possibly have some purple passion plants and maybe, but not sure..but black mondo grass....that stuff looks cool and really makes bright dart colors pop.....If anything changes ill let ya know...PM me for contact info if your interested in attending.


----------



## fieldnstream

If the meet happens, I can bring: Dwarf grey isos, white temperate springs, plenty of E. anthonyi tads, and if anyone is interested I have 0.0.3 solid orange galacs that I got in a trade that I would be willing to sell. I also have tons of plants I can bring. May have some other stuff...PM for full list.


----------



## fieldnstream

Disregard the galacs...forgot that I'm holding them for a friend.


----------



## itsott

I may have a few plants and odds and ends. Im definitely in. Should be a good time. Let me know if we need to bring anything. You might want to be sure field brings adult supervision.


----------



## Toxic frogs

The only thing you might need to bring would be your own alcohol. Ill have other drinks here as well as food. Planning to start aaround 7ish in the evening as i get off work at 5:30. Dont forget to PM me for contact info and address. Ive got a few other frog friends that are coming too. Ill have a few plants available and maybe an extra monkey ladder, aka sureal vine if someone wants it. Im gonna be picking up about 150-200 wings...in a couple of different flavors and ill also have some chicken ranch dip and chips. Looking forward to meeting you guys and talkin frogs.


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> You might want to be sure field brings adult supervision.


No worries, I already called your mom.

For real though, I'm excited to meet some new (to me at least) locals and get a chance to talk frogs. Anyone have any frogs for trade?


----------



## itsott

I may or may not have a few frogs for trade.


----------



## fieldnstream

I'll definitely have tons of Santa Isabella tads to trade, maybe some froglets as well (if they aren't taken by then). If anyone wants to jump into breeding, I may be willing to part with my very proven SI trio (2.1), but only if someone really wants them (and promises to take awesome care of them). I need to make a little room for some obligates.


----------



## zBrinks

Hey Field,

If you ever decide to part with your SIs, let me know. I can't get enough of small, loud frogs


----------



## Toxic frogs

Ide love to have the SI's but ive already got three coming from understory. I myself also love loud frogs....lol. Believe it or not they actualy help me fall asleep. I grew up near a drainage ditch and the frogs and toads would be sooo loud....when i moved back east in 95 i had to buy a frog noise CD to help me sleep better.


----------



## itsott

What kinds of auratus you got?


----------



## Toxic frogs

camo and blue & black...both understory lines.....heck everything of mine is from there...except my finespot azureus, those are from saurian ent.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Ooops...almost forgot ive got 1 vansolini tad i got from a friend who got a pair from blackjungle.


----------



## cmottram

Just stumbled across this Atlanta area group. I live in Avondale Estates (near Decatur). My son got dart fever from caring for a dart collection at his school. Now we have 2 vivs with Leucs and Azureus. He is looking to start a 3rd. We are new at this, but are no strangers to exotic pets - my Yellow Nape Amazon has been with me for 27 years.

Chris


----------



## itsott

Welcome chris, what are you guys thinking about in the new vivarium.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hi Chris, glad to see another local.


----------



## cmottram

itsott said:


> Welcome chris, what are you guys thinking about in the new vivarium.


We have not decided yet, but we are thinking of a Pumilio.


----------



## bgmike64

Hey Chris, welcome to the group!


----------



## Toxic frogs

Welcome to the board Chris! Just in case you havnt noticed there is gonna be a frog meet on march 24th at my house in Buford. Would love to see ya here. Please feel free to PM me for contact info. Now down to to the meat of my post...I just got my order in from Understory Ent. All i have to say is WOW! All the frogs are amazing looking and healthy too. U.E. is well worth the cash it cost to get them into the country. The order consisted of 3 each of R.summersi, R. imitator "Chazuta", R. imitator "varadero" R. ventrimac. "iquitos", D auratus "Camo", D.arautus "blue & black" and of course E. tricolor "santa isabela". 2 of the frogs are already calling wich is soo cool. Just thought ide give some props to Understory...will definatly order again from them.

Brian


----------



## itsott

Congrads on the order.


----------



## poison beauties

cmottram said:


> Just stumbled across this Atlanta area group. I live in Avondale Estates (near Decatur). My son got dart fever from caring for a dart collection at his school. Now we have 2 vivs with Leucs and Azureus. He is looking to start a 3rd. We are new at this, but are no strangers to exotic pets - my Yellow Nape Amazon has been with me for 27 years. Chris


welcome Chris I know exactly where your located as I unfortunately went to avandale highschool about 20 yrs ago. I used to supply the pet shop across from the old mall with cb herps. I will be coming through there to see a friend in late March so if you need anything let me know. I will be driving through with supplies, vivs and many frogs....
Atlanta was a really scarce place for herpers for many yrs it just beginning to pick up again.

Michael


----------



## Toxic frogs

Hmmm...What ya bringing as far as frogs go?....any springtails?


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Brian, 
I've got plenty of temperate white springs. If you need some lemme know and I'll bring you a nice established culture.


----------



## Toxic frogs

That would be awsome. I dont have any experience with temprates though, just tropical. Ill have some extra ground cover plants, a sureal vine and a few other things available. A funny thing happened when i was putting my summersi from the understory order in thier viv. The first one went in fine but when he landed he was facing the doory and i had to close it real fast. Right when i did he jump at it and stayed there for almost 2 hours preventing me from opening the door to add the other 2...lol.


----------



## cmottram

poison beauties said:


> welcome Chris I know exactly where your located as I unfortunately went to avandale highschool about 20 yrs ago. I used to supply the pet shop across from the old mall with cb herps. I will be coming through there to see a friend in late March so if you need anything let me know. I will be driving through with supplies, vivs and many frogs....
> Atlanta was a really scarce place for herpers for many yrs it just beginning to pick up again.
> 
> Michael


Michael,
We have lived here for 20 years, I remember that pet shop. My son got into darts because there is a dart viv at St. Pius in the Zoology class. I guess they didn't have that at Avondale HS. I'll let you know if we need anything. We can't seem to have enough flies or have them last long enough.
We are trying to decide on what we will use for the next viv. We have an Exo-Terra medium, and 44 gallon Pentagonal Aquarium right now. We are headed to the Perry Repticon in a couple of weeks and may see something there. I like the convenience and non-foggy glass of the Exo-Terra, but I like the sizes and prices of the aquariums. What are most experienced froggers using?

We did go to the "Frogs - A Chorus of Colors" at the Georgia Aquarium today. 1 dart exhibit - nothing unusual - (Azureus, Leuc, Mint Terribilis, Auratus) Probably about 15 different exhibits in total. I bet some of you have more frogs than were on display.

Chris


----------



## Equidoc2013

Does anyone in north Georgia have any thumbnail species, pumilio, or auratus tads or froglets for sale? I'm looking for something new. Here's what I have right now, so let me know if you have anything that's not on the list and I may be interested! Thanks!

Azureus
Standard Leucs
New River
Bakhuis Mtn
Giant Orange
Yellow Sips

Btw all my frogs are babies except for a breeding pair of Azureus that just started laying, so I don't have any frogs to trade at this point.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Cmottram....If you take the behind the scenes tour there ar more darts back there...they have alot to see on that tour. Im friends with the guy who built the dart viv you see on the tour...the one for the "Frogs" exibit is only temperary. Im trying to get my friend to come to the meet on the 24th..hes very cool and i believe he has some thumbs breeding right now too....not sure if they are for sale yet though.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Chris,
Does your son go to St. Pius right now? My little sister goes there!
-Field


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> Hey Chris,
> Does your son go to St. Pius right now? My little sister goes there!
> -Field


Hi fieldnstream,
I'm Chris's son. I am a Junior but I left Pius this semester for another school. Who is your little sister?


----------



## Equidoc2013

Does anyone in Atlanta or surrounding areas have any thumbnail froglets or tads that I can pick up TOMORROW????


----------



## itsott

Anyone going to the meet have termites?


----------



## fieldnstream

itsott said:


> Anyone going to the meet have termites?


I have crabs...close enough?


----------



## itsott

Not in the least. I don't want anything you picked up from a frat house. Lol. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower

Brian, it looks like I'm not going to get back to Atlanta until 8:00 or 9:00 pm on the 24th so I probably won't make it over to your place.

I don't have much as far as froglets, but do have some Iquitos ventrimaculatus and vittatus tadpoles available.

-kevin


----------



## CHuempfner

I am planning on making a purchase through Understory for the April 24th import. I want to throw it out there for locals, incase anyone wants to split the shipping/import fees.


If anyone is wanting to make an order, please email me that you are, so that we can discuss and arrange prior to Elaine putting everything together for shipment. My email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## itsott

I think i have some cork half rounds for sale/trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## BugginDave

Hello to the Atlanta area Froggers,
I thought I'd mention that we're (Small Pet Feeders) located in Roswell, GA, in the North Atlanta area, and have been accepting pickups lately. However if you can't make the drive, our Fedex Ground service will get to you overnight after our next shipping day (usually Monday-Wednesday). Pickups can be arranged almost any day or night, just give us a call at 678-250-8427 or email at [email protected].

We also have a Live Chat service on our website for those needing to reach me quickly.

I am open to the occasional trade as well 

Small Pet Feeders: Crickets, Superworms, Hornworms, and more


----------



## Toxic frogs

Woohoo!!!...My new Iquitos vents i just got from Understory have produced their first clutch today. I havnt even had them a month yet...awsome. The eggs are looking healthy so far. I removed them to raise seperatly so i hope all goes well. the next batch should be laid on day of the meet so ill be looking for those. They average 5 days between clutches so it may be a day or 2 later. Ill keep ya'll posted.

Brian S.


----------



## itsott

Congrats man. Im still waiting on something other than my banded intermedius to take off.


----------



## james67

i'll probably be in the atl area next week and can bring 5 gallon buckets of media to sell. PM me if interested

james


----------



## Treyg

Trey G. Mobile AL family lives in Atlanta. Any shops in atl that deal with darts?


----------



## james67

Treyg said:


> Trey G. Mobile AL family lives in Atlanta. Any shops in atl that deal with darts?


why are you looking for shops? hobbyist will almost always have superior animals AND supplies.

james


----------



## itsott

Any interest in o.lamasi? If anyone wants to trade something let me know. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic frogs

OOO..how many ya got?....As far as trades, is there anything your looking for? I dont have any extra frogs but ive got extra supplies including a brand new 40 breeder. It doesnt have a top yet..but i can drill it for ya if need be.


----------



## james67

i will be in atlanta wednesday and will bring an extra 5 gallon bucket of media (i prepared it today) for $45. this is half the price of online vendors. its a high quality enhanced carolina recipe that works very well.

PM me if interested

james


----------



## BugginDave

Just got home from Toxic Frog's Atlanta Frogger's meet, and while we only had 7 people there, it was a good meet imo. I enjoyed getting to meet some cool new people, and hopefully some future clients and partners, and it was great getting some time to show off some of our bug stock, and seeing Toxic's pretty cool small collection soon to be massive, especially that little devil in the corner tank lol

Always great to see Fields on the scene, a familiar face was nice, and the wings kicked serious frog butt! lol

Thanks for having Amy and I over, Toxic, and I really look forward to the next one!


----------



## fieldnstream

A huge thank you to Brian and Stephanie, such a great time tonight! And thank you to Dave and Amy for the introduction to the wide-world of feeder bugs! Hope to have another meet very soon.
Finally, a big thank you to Ott for that purple drank!


----------



## Toxic frogs

Awsome meet we had. Even though it was a small crowd me and steph had a blast talking to and meeting you all. Dave and his wife brought some neat and interesting bugs, all of which looked real good. The pinhead culture was about the best i think ive ever seen....the hundred count i got from him didnt last long in the arautus and azureus tanks..lol. If anyone hasnt checked out "Small Pet Feeders" yet...you might want to, good stuff and great selection too. If there is a feeder your looking for and you dont see it in his website, contact him....very helpful and cool dude. Ide like to thank all those who were able to make it out...and look forward to the next meet for sure.

Brian S.


----------



## BugginDave

fieldnstream said:


> I have crabs...close enough?


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## bgmike64

I wanna know more about Ott's "Purple Drank". Wuz it of the alcohol persuasion?


----------



## markpulawski

Will be at the Delk Rd Courtyard in Marrietta Wed night meeting James 67, we can grab a beer if anyone is up for it.


----------



## itsott

It was quite grapey. Lol. Thanks again for hosting a meet brian.


----------



## itsott

Anyone interested in a 6-7ft redtail female?


----------



## Toxic frogs

OMG!....My mystery tad is sprouting legs! Anyone know how long it takes for iquitos tads to hatch?


----------



## the Dregs

Unfortunately, I have to get rid of my frog set up. I posted a thread about it in the classifieds, here is a link. Willing to work with anyone interested. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...e to copy/paste to make the link work. Sorry!


----------



## Toxic frogs

Aww...if i only found out sooner...i just purchased 7 mints. Great deal though for the person who gets them. Sucks you cant take them with ya though. Good Luck to ya in cali.

Brian


----------



## BugginDave

So how's everyone doing on feeders? We're stocking a whole bunch of new feeders. Here's a short list of our new stocked products at our Roswell, GA location...


Blue Bottle Fly Pupae
Blue Bottle Fly Larva
House Fly Pupae
Waxworms
Phoenix Worms (all sizes)
Better bean beetle cultures

All kinds of stuff. Let Amy and I now if we can do anything for you.

Remember you're welcome to come by and pick up your items at any time, but can also get overnight shipping through Fedex Ground just by ordering on the website, but our shipping days are Monday through Wednesday so if you really need your bugs on a weekend, it might be best to come out and see us.

We look forward to meeting all of you 

-Dave and Amy
Small Pet Feeders
Small Pet Feeders: Crickets, Superworms, Hornworms, and more


----------



## frogmanroth

*Moving to Augusta in July*

Hey just wanted to let you guys know I am moving to Augusta in July. So I plan on having a party sometime after that.


----------



## poison beauties

Hi Gabe Im moving out to the Ga Sc line so I wont to far out from Augusta let me know when you show up in town. 

Michael


----------



## james67

i still need to meet up with you mike. where are you moving to?

james


----------



## markpulawski

I will be back in town the week of the 15th, staying on the north side, Delk Rd if anyone wants to get a beer.


----------



## BugginDave

Amy and I need some new frogs and/or tads. She wants a colony of Red Eye Tree Frogs and Firebelly Toads, as well as some Darts. If anyone has any, let us know. With our current situation, trading for feeders or store credit on Small Pet Feeders: Crickets, Superworms, Hornworms, and more will be best for us, but if it's the right price, we may be able to grab a frog or two, but again trading is best.

Give us a shout through email as I tend to only check this thread so often. Or you can give us a shout by the Live Chat button on SmallPetFeeders.com, that is the best way to get my immediate attention.

Thanks you guys!

-Dave
SPF


----------



## BugginDave

Oh and just thought I'd let everyone know. DartDen.com's owner Philsuma decided to ban us from DartDen.com because we wouldn't purchase an advertising campaign with him. He threatened to leave bad feedback about SPF on his site (which wouldn't make any sense because we've never done business together lol), and since I can't check it, if he is indeed doing this, I'd appreciate it if anyone here knows Amy and I would speak up in our favor and how foul it is to shake down sponsors like this.

I think the guy might be a bit young because he has a fuse that's quick to blow over nothing, so I'm not overly concerned of his opinion, but you know how bad feedback can be if left uncontested. Fields has already done so which I really appreciate man. It's support from our locals that keeps us afloat, wish we had a few more pickups, but we sure to ship a bunch of packages around Atlanta every week. Thank you everyone for the continued support!

-Dave
SPF
Small Pet Feeders: Crickets, Superworms, Hornworms, and more


----------



## bgmike64

Hey, I just listed my proven pair of varaderos for $225 if anyone is interested. I'll even throw in some S.I. tads for free. I listed some varedero froglets earlier in the week that I'd be willing to make a deal on. PM me if interested


----------



## bgmike64

bgmike64 said:


> Hey, I just listed my proven pair of varaderos for $225 if anyone is interested. I'll even throw in some S.I. tads for free. I listed some varedero froglets earlier in the week that I'd be willing to make a deal on. PM me if interested


Wow, no takers?


----------



## james67

bgmike64 said:


> Wow, no takers?


tads available?

james


----------



## bgmike64

I got 3 tads between 1-2wks old, a 6wk ootw froglet and 5 froglets ranging from 3-4.5 months. also have a separate proven 2.5yr old female. That's why I don't mind getting rid of the breeding pair, because I get to start over and not accumulate so many tads (which require space).

My S.I. proven pair are on the chopping block also if anyone is interested. I have plenty of tads to create a new pair in the future.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey guys,
I have a trio of leucs (probably 1.2) that I want to offer locally first. Love these frogs, but need to make room for recent additions (and a couple of future ones), so these guys need a new home. These would be great for someone just starting out with darts or would make an awesome addition to an established collection. Anyway, looking to get $225 for the trio. I can bring to Repticon next month.
-Field


----------



## fieldnstream

$175 for the trio? These are super healthy adults that will probably start breeding anytime now...really need to free up some room.


----------



## zBrinks

Are these the ones you got from me?


----------



## warlock

i will be coming into Atlanta.. Jun 21=24.. i will be close to the Airport.. 

are the leucs still available??


----------



## Darts15

Hey guys. Its been a while since I've posted in this thread but I've just hatched some Moraspunga eggs and I've got 9 tads in the water. Would anyone be interested in froglets when they come out of the water? They'll probably be about $100....but I'd be willing to make a discount for local buyers.
Edward


----------



## Darts15

And what does everyone in the Atlanta area breeding and selling right now?
-Edward


----------



## fieldnstream

Getting to be that time again...anyone local going to be at Repticon in a few weeks? I'm planning on going early on Saturday, so as always I'll encourage all of my wonderful frog friends to get there a few hours after me so I can have first dibs


----------



## therizman2

For anyone who is interested, I will be there with Joshs, would be more than glad to bring any special request plants, even if you just want to see them, let me know and I will try to make sure they get packed!


----------



## Firawen

I'm also going to be there early saturday, hopefully going to pick up some thumbnails from Josh's Frogs or a pumilio like the one I saw in repticon perry a few months back. If anyone is bringing thumbs or pumilios let me know...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

$150 for the trio...if I can't get that (from a responsible local keeper) I'm going to hold onto them.


----------



## warlock

fieldnstream said:


> $150 for the trio...if I can't get that (from a responsible local keeper) I'm going to hold onto them.



field.. i will be in town for the weekend.. but i don't have a habitat set up yet..
and i am not sure if DELTA would let me carry them back on the plane with me.. 
so it may not be thing to get..


----------



## Darts15

I'm really craving some pumilio...I found these two places....any opinions on shoulds or shouldnt's?
Strawberry Poison Dart Frog - Florida Herps
and the green popas mostly on this site....never heard of green popas before.
Green popas


----------



## fieldnstream

The first site has an antiquated genus for the pums...not the best sign. Plus chances are that those are the same ones that you can get from any flipper on kingsnake.
I'd strongly consider doing a vendor question thread on the second site before you even think about ordering from them.

Look here: Simply Natural Dart Frogs


----------



## markpulawski

Most Popa's are basically green with some other undertones. You should check Florida herps through Fauna Classifieds or feedback, they are 10 minutes from me but I have never heard of them but through some feedbacl I saw there. They merely buy and resell, they may not even stock the animals, just order them and have them shipped to you.


----------



## Darts15

Ok great. Thanks guys. I'm mainly looking for a pair of any kind of pumilio, but its hard to find a pair within my price range.


----------



## Firawen

Darts15 said:


> Ok great. Thanks guys. I'm mainly looking for a pair of any kind of pumilio, but its hard to find a pair within my price range.


I know that feeling...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darts15

It's so damn annoying...because you can never find any relatively inexpensive pumilio, but then when you do, they're from some ghetto site or whatever so I can just never make a decision on what to do. I wish there were more stores for these places so I could go in and check the frogs out.


----------



## Firawen

Darts15 said:


> It's so damn annoying...because you can never find any relatively inexpensive pumilio, but then when you do, they're from some ghetto site or whatever so I can just never make a decision on what to do. I wish there were more stores for these places so I could go in and check the frogs out.


Try repticon, there was a pumilio or two at the perry one

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darts15

I would, but I'm going to be moving the weekend of Repticon...so I doubt I'll be able to make it there.


----------



## fieldnstream

Firawen said:


> Try repticon, there was a pumilio or two at the perry one


All the ones I've seen for sale at Repticon have been fresh imports...probably a waste of money. Spend a few more bucks and get them from someone that acclimates/stabilizes them after import, or better yet get some froglets from another hobbyist. I'll be getting some El Dorados at Repticon, but not from some flipper...


----------



## bgmike64

Darts15 said:


> It's so damn annoying...because you can never find any relatively inexpensive pumilio, but then when you do, they're from some ghetto site or whatever so I can just never make a decision on what to do. I wish there were more stores for these places so I could go in and check the frogs out.


Be very careful. Not worth the potential disease\parasites thing. Remember; Sometimes you get what you pay for..

Too many folks on the board to chance messing with some fly by night discount flipper......


----------



## CHuempfner

bgmike64 said:


> Be very careful. Not worth the potential disease\parasites thing. Remember; Sometimes you get what you pay for..
> 
> Too many folks on the board to chance messing with some fly by night discount flipper......



I agree with this. I have learned the hard way. Patience really pays off in the frog hobby. I am not sure what price point you are looking for, but I have seen several Bastimentos for a very reasonable price. Also, when locals have things for sale, the prices tend to be very fare. Just keep your eyes open.


----------



## bgmike64

Curious, who all are going to Repticon? I'm on the fence.


----------



## fieldnstream

You better come Mike...worth stayin up a couple extras hours
Joshs will be there this time, which makes it way better for froggers. I know I'll be stockin up on supplies


----------



## CHuempfner

Which weekend is it? I will try to make it.


----------



## Firawen

CHuempfner said:


> Which weekend is it? I will try to make it.


July 7 & 8

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHuempfner

Firawen said:


> July 7 & 8
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Anyone need any plant clippings? I will probably try to make it there Saturday morning since that seems to be when everyone else said they would be there.

And Mike, you should come!! It has been too long!


----------



## bgmike64

CHuempfner said:


> Anyone need any plant clippings? I will probably try to make it there Saturday morning since that seems to be when everyone else said they would be there.
> 
> And Mike, you should come!! It has been too long!


Sure, I could use some. Check your pm


----------



## zBrinks

If any froggers are up for dinner/drinks and frog talk Saturday evening after the show, let me know. We're generally done with the show Saturday around 5:30pm.


----------



## fieldnstream

First clutch of eggs from the leuc trio...I'm keeping them now.

@Crystal: I'd love some more plants, you have the best stuff! Anything you need?...springs, isos, rice flour beetles, abg?


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> First clutch of eggs from the leuc trio...I'm keeping them now.
> 
> @Crystal: I'd love some more plants, you have the best stuff! Anything you need?...springs, isos, rice flour beetles, abg?


Congrats on the eggs!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

Thanks Stephen!


----------



## therizman2

Field, you still in for some gun fun after the show Saturday? 

Anyone else who's interested is welcome too, their is a nice range not far from the show.


----------



## fieldnstream

You know it Mike! Soooo stoked!

P.S....website is looking awesome bud!


----------



## james67

wish i could make it!

frogs AND guns, its like you guys are trying to make me jealous.

james


----------



## fieldnstream

Machine guns James....be jealous.
Wish you could make it!


----------



## zBrinks

AUTOMATIC machine guns.


----------



## Firawen

Wow, that sounds like fun! You guys should post pictures 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zBrinks

Heading down in 6.5 hours - we'll have a pretty nice selection of frogs, and a ton of supplies, so be sure to stop by!


----------



## zBrinks

We're here! In one piece, and with some pretty cool frogs, no less


----------



## Firawen

zBrinks said:


> We're here! In one piece, and with some pretty cool frogs, no less


What kind of thumbnails did you guys bring? I can't wait to see you guys at repticon, I'll be getting lots of supplies from Josh's!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zBrinks

For thumbs, I have 2 varadero imis, 4 unsexed vents, and 3 probable pairs of vents.


----------



## fieldnstream

Any locals that didn't make it sure missed out! I know a couple of local froggers left the show very happy (myself included). People that got stuff at the show, why not post up some pics?


----------



## warlock

Field.. 

Larry told me you picked up some tanks  

i wish i could have got them frogs from ya..


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Skip,
I did go pick a couple up...and got a tour of his fishroom. Such nice discus! Thanks for the heads up btw, such a great deal.


----------



## frogmanroth

*Darts in Augusta, for sale*

Have lots of froglets forsale, have some pairs and single adults. Tads also, and many frog supplies. Local only willing to meet for the right amount of sales and gas money.

Please serious inquires only.

Matecho, 20
Patricia, $20
Powder blue,$30
Citronella, $80 good size on them

Highland bronze, $50
Ancon hill, $15
Green and bronze, $25

Banded $40 and regular luecs $30

Veradero $80, benedictas $220, highland tricolor male $80

Many others, just email with what your looking for.

Please email me at [email protected] yahoo


----------



## Frognut

I've been out of the loop for three years now and really missing my frogs  I'm going to be in the atl area aug 4th-8th anything going on? I'm planning to visit the atl gardens one of those days? I just can't help myself from drooling ofer their orchid collection let me know if anyone is up for going


----------



## fieldnstream

I'm always down for a trip to ABG...we may be able to wrangle a couple of other locals as well.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Hmmm...ABG sounds like fun. I have that monday the 6th off if ya wanted to do it then. Or even if ya ya just wanted to get to together at tilted kilt or something for a beer that would be cool too.


----------



## CHuempfner

Welcome back, Scott! Glad to hear from ya 



Frognut said:


> I've been out of the loop for three years now and really missing my frogs  I'm going to be in the atl area aug 4th-8th anything going on? I'm planning to visit the atl gardens one of those days? I just can't help myself from drooling ofer their orchid collection let me know if anyone is up for going


----------



## markpulawski

Crystal you should come up to the big city on my next trip and partake in our trivia dominance.
ps thanks for the great plants you gave me on our last meet up, they are some of the coolest in my collection...especially that tiny Pep and that little Philo or Antherium (can't remember what you said it was but is still tiny).


----------



## Frognut

I am planning on hitting abg in the morning on Monday. I haven't been there since that tour a few years ago so what's new and what should I hit first?


----------



## fieldnstream

markpulawski said:


> Crystal you should come up to the big city on my next trip and partake in our trivia dominance.


#Winning...hopefully we shall emerge victorious next time as well


----------



## Frognut

Any good tropical nurseries in Atlanta?


----------



## fieldnstream

Not really...I just make a circuit of all the pikes to see what they have (each one usually has a couple of things the others don't). I wish there was a better option in the area.


----------



## CHuempfner

I would love to!!!! My schedule is crazy, but I can usually squeeze some evening stuff in. Let me know when you will be heading this way again  Trivia sounds great!



markpulawski said:


> Crystal you should come up to the big city on my next trip and partake in our trivia dominance.
> ps thanks for the great plants you gave me on our last meet up, they are some of the coolest in my collection...especially that tiny Pep and that little Philo or Antherium (can't remember what you said it was but is still tiny).


----------



## CHuempfner

I will post an ad in the Wanted section, if I don't find luck in the ATL Area section. 

I am looking for a female orange terribilis. I have had a group of 3.1 for years and they bred well until I moved. When I moved, the female found a way out of their tank and I found her dried up. I would love to replace her and am looking for one locally first.


[email protected]


----------



## james67

anyone ordering from UE soon? id like to get one of their sexed auratus pairs, but i'd prefer to split shipping.

james


----------



## CHuempfner

james67 said:


> anyone ordering from UE soon? id like to get one of their sexed auratus pairs, but i'd prefer to split shipping.
> 
> james


I would love to place an order and split costs with you! We could meet up on a weekend to get the frogs to each other. I have been talking to Elaine for a few months, but I couldn't get it to work out yet.


----------



## james67

great! PM me and we can work out some details.

james


----------



## fieldnstream

If anyone wants to split a bulk order of manzanita let me know, we would get around 20 pieces each for a great price.


----------



## james67

dang, if you would have said something a week ago i wouldnt have cut the most beautiful piece of oak driftwood ever into pieces. i couldnt find any manzanita local so i destroyed it. 

james


----------



## coryh83

Hey just thought I would introduce myself. I am new to the forum and new to darts. I am researching now and will soon be building my first tank. I am out close to Athens. I am going to try to make it to repticon this October


----------



## fieldnstream

Welcome! If you have any questions or need help finding frogs/feeders/supplies etc lemme know


----------



## coryh83

Thanks I do want to make sure I have the different types of cultures down well before I get any frogs. I try to Buy Local as much as possible. I have a great greenhouse that has a nice terrarium section that I will hit up when I get the tank ready. I am going to start with a 29 gallon tank. Hoping to start with some d. Auratus


----------



## markpulawski

Could Atlanta possibly be ready for my arrival next week?


----------



## fieldnstream

markpulawski said:


> Could Atlanta possibly be ready for my arrival next week?


Grandpas's nutsack rides again!


----------



## james67

i may be able to head that way monday-wednesday. when are you planning on heading that way mark?

james


----------



## markpulawski

False alarm, something has come up I need to do this coming week, I will be moving my trip back to the week after, Tuesday & Wednesday night in Marietta 9/11 & 12, hope to see you all then. GNS will be defending their blow out trivia win Wednesday night.


----------



## Toxic frogs

ill be there for sure...had a blast last time.


----------



## bgmike64

Hey Atlantans, I have a bunch of E."Santa Isabella" Tricolors, that I'm looking to get rid of. They're between 2-8wks ootw. Shoot me a pm if you're interested in some/all....Mike


----------



## markpulawski

James you coming down? I am coming up tomorrow, I have a couple broms mo peppa please that the parent is a little spent with a couple of pups off of each if anyone wants them, I would be happy to bring them with and give them away.


----------



## fieldnstream

I'll take em Mark


----------



## markpulawski

You gottum Field.


----------



## james67

dang i work tomorrow and its my dads birthday, so theres no way to make it out then.

james


----------



## khoff

ATL area froggers,
I will be driving through Atlanta on October 12 or 13 and could bring some frogs or feeders I'll have available, if anyone is interested. Prices will be *low* since I much prefer dealing local. Also, I would be more than willing to trade for some reticulata. PM me if interested.

Frogs:
vanzolini froglets
azureus froglets
mint terribilis froglets
patricia froglets
possibly willing to sell proven, breeding pair of alanis

Feeders:
temperate springtails
tropical springtails
P. scaber isopods
Dwarf grey isopods
Dwarf white isopods
Bean Beetles
Rice flour beetles

____________________________

Kevin Hoff


----------



## james67

planning on being there the 16th perhaps we could work something out.

james


----------



## frogmanroth

*Augusta*

Well I have my school date cancelled I will be here October, I really want to have a get together. BBQ, all the frog videos and more. Over 40 different species of darts.

let me know

[email protected] is the easy way to reach me


----------



## Darts15

Hey guys. An update just morphed out a tricolor froglet and its the smallest I've seen! Its abou to trt half the size of a pinkie nail. I'm going to try to get a picture up tonight.


----------



## bgmike64

Darts15 said:


> Hey guys. An update just morphed out a tricolor froglet and its the smallest I've seen! Its abou to trt half the size of a pinkie nail. I'm going to try to get a picture up tonight.


Congrats!! Is that your first or the runt of the litter? I'm pretty sure he/she'll fatten up nice...


----------



## Darts15

Haha yeah it is. I have a few more tads in the water...and I've morphed out plenty in the past but this one is TINY! I mean usually they're small...but this is comically funny.


----------



## Darts15

Here it is...it seems to have grown a bit since yesterday. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=37435&cat=500


----------



## fieldnstream

Dang bubba, thats a tiny lil' dude! Whats up with his back?


----------



## Darts15

Haha I know! That's what I was saying! Nothing dude. Just the flash.


----------



## fieldnstream

Repticon is next weekend...who all's goin? As usual, I'll be there early on Saturday.


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> Repticon is next weekend...who all's goin? As usual, I'll be there early on Saturday.


I'm going early Saturday as well.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem

I'll be there on Saturday!


----------



## fieldnstream

Right on Tray, if you get there early enough lets meet up...just gimme a call when you get there. 

Stephen, I'll most likely be hanging around Tom and Jane's table, so I'll prob see ya there.


----------



## diggenem

fieldnstream said:


> Right on Tray, if you get there early enough lets meet up...just gimme a call when you get there.
> 
> Stephen, I'll most likely be hanging around Tom and Jane's table, so I'll prob see ya there.


Will do. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem

diggenem said:


> I'll be there on Saturday!


Well I guess I counted my chickens before they hatched 
I w pi be be getting paid until next week so I will not make it this year
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james67

ill be in ATL wed, and thurs. if people want to meet for drinks. i'll be at a concert on the 18th so it would have to be later

james


----------



## 20200

I'm Keith, from about half way between Atlanta and Athens. I am new to the frog hobby so I just have a fine spot leuc trio (unsexed). I've been in the reptile hobby for almost two years and have a fire skink, a kenyan sand boa, and a cuban tree frog. I currently only culture melanogastor, but I'm about to get some bean weevels from a friend.


----------



## Firawen

20200 said:


> I'm Keith, from about half way between Atlanta and Athens. I am new to the frog hobby so I just have a fine spot leuc trio (unsexed). I've been in the reptile hobby for almost two years and have a fire skink, a kenyan sand boa, and a cuban tree frog. I currently only culture melanogastor, but I'm about to get some bean weevels from a friend.


Hi Keith, will you be coming to Repticon this weekend?


----------



## 20200

Firawen said:


> Hi Keith, will you be coming to Repticon this weekend?


I'll be there on Saturday. Still undecided about Sunday.


----------



## bgmike64

20200 said:


> I'm Keith, from about half way between Atlanta and Athens. I am new to the frog hobby so I just have a fine spot leuc trio (unsexed). I've been in the reptile hobby for almost two years and have a fire skink, a kenyan sand boa, and a cuban tree frog. I currently only culture melanogastor, but I'm about to get some bean weevels from a friend.


Whassup Keith!! Always good to have another ATLien aboard.


----------



## coryh83

Halfway from Atlanta to Athens would be Between. Far from there? I live in Monroe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsott

Welcome keith.


----------



## 20200

coryh83 said:


> Halfway from Atlanta to Athens would be Between. Far from there? I live in Monroe.


Yes, Loganville actually.


----------



## coryh83

20200 said:


> Yes, Loganville actually.


I grew up in Loganville. Still work there. I am just getting into this hobby as well and am still working on my first Viv. Nice to know there is someone so close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem

Kirru said:


> Hi all, I'm Cory, I live in Conyers which is East of Atl about 30 min down I-20.
> 
> I have just started in to the PDF hobby. Got my tank a year ago and really went forward with the set up these past few months.
> 
> No frogs currently, but tonight that will be changed when mike sells me his thumbs, just two.
> 
> feeding melos, seeded tank with springs (will start a culture from mikes tonight as well) so i'll be feeding them as well
> 
> I am down to two classes at Clayton State, I work at Romp N Roll skating rink and just got a new job at an Elementary school doing ther Intel position which translates in to computer repairs lol
> 
> I'm from savannah, ga so i regularly go down for a visit to see family.


Congrats

My name is Tray and I stay in snellville. I don't own any frogs as of yet but I'm getting ready for some in the near future possibly thumbs.
I keep in close contact with the homie Field as he knows a lot of you guys and I would prefer to deal with you local froggers. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

Got to meet a bunch of new locals today by working UTC's table for awhile...nice talking to all of yall...to the new guys I told about DB, why not go ahead and make your introduction on this thread, it'll be a good way to connect with the locals.


----------



## bgmike64

Cory, Trey, Whattup? I work close to ya'll (RMC). Need anything, let me know..


----------



## bgmike64

Field, how long did you stay. They put you to work, lol


----------



## diggenem

bgmike64 said:


> Cory, Trey, Whattup? I work close to ya'll (RMC). Need anything, let me know..


What's good BigMike? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgmike64

diggenem said:


> What's good BigMike?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Chillin', did you make it to Repticon yesterday or today. I brought Tom (UTC) a bunch of Santa Isabel's. At one time I had more than I could stand.


----------



## diggenem

No I didn't make it bigmike. I heard it wasn't that many froggers there.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

bgmike64 said:


> Field, how long did you stay. They put you to work, lol


Yeah bubba, I got stuck for awhile. They made it worth it though. Glad you made it!


----------



## james67

ill be in ATL tomorrow.

james


----------



## frogmanroth

*frog get together November 3rd*

Pair of proven oyapoks $400
Pair of Saul yellowbacks female proven, I just put them together this week, my male got out. $250 
Pairs of amazonicus, unproven $ 200.
Group of 5 green leg bi colors maybe a 3.2 $450 made from different groups.
Luecs $30 each. 

Many more. And supplies.

Maybe more, have any wants?

Hey i want to have a gathering November 3 2012 saturday noon till whenever.


----------



## Froggyplush

if i leave madison wisc on friday gabe can probably make it by noon saturday like 16 hours to mayberry


----------



## papafrogger

Hey everybody. I am brand new to the hobby. Still in the planning phases of my first viv. I live in norcross and am lookin for some advice and hopefully some frogs in the very near future.


----------



## diggenem

papajuggalo said:


> Hey everybody. I am brand new to the hobby. Still in the planning phases of my first viv. I live in norcross and am lookin for some advice and hopefully some frogs in the very near future.


Whats going on? Welcome aboard.


----------



## Firawen

papajuggalo said:


> Hey everybody. I am brand new to the hobby. Still in the planning phases of my first viv. I live in norcross and am lookin for some advice and hopefully some frogs in the very near future.


Welcome! Do you have any idea what kind of frogs you want to get yet?


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

I was looking at a pair of azureus but im looking to get a smaller viv. Something like 12x12x18, could i fit a pair of leucs comfortably in that space?


----------



## papafrogger

Ignore my post above. I know now that is way too small for anything i am trying to get. Im going with a 20 horizontal, so im going with either leucs or azureus


----------



## Darts15

Yeah either of those are good, They will use the terrestrial space. Also, any of the other D. tinctorious morphs would be good. My first frog was a leuc and it was great. Phyllobates terribilis or bicolor are also great terrestrial frogs.


----------



## fieldnstream

Yeah there are tons of frogs that would do well in a 20...great choice. If ya need help finding frogs locally (from a reliable source) lemme know.


----------



## Darts15

Yeah I'd be glad to help too. On another note, just morphed out a second tricolor froglet. Would anyone be interested in these? If not Im just going to add them to the group.


----------



## papafrogger

I would love any pro tips. And also, is anyome on here in the norcross/gwinnett county area?


----------



## Darts15

Well one thing that I would definitely reccomend is picking the kind of frog you want to get, and then building your terrarium after the environment that that frog usually lives in.


----------



## papafrogger

Im basically decided on the leucs. But one major problem im having is getting a concrete answer on minimum tank size. If i have to i will go with the 20 long but i would much rather use something smaller if even for just a few months, then seperating them if need be. Ive just gotten so many different answers and everyone knows they are right.


----------



## Darts15

well the smallest I would go with a leuc pair is 10 gallons. That would be a little small but they'd be fine in that, and 10 gallon tanks are not hard to find. You can get them cheap at any pet store.


----------



## papafrogger

Awesome. I was shooting for a 10. Now with the leucs, do they show agression from a young age or when they hit maturity? And is it more male vs male or female vs female


----------



## Darts15

I would guess if it were to occur it would be at adult age, but I don't think agression in leucs is a big issue, and when it occurs I think it is mostly female to female.


----------



## papafrogger

ok cool. Now if i wanted to buy a starter kit instead of piecing it out and building one would this be a good start? Exo-Terra Rainforest Reptile Glass Terrarium Kit at PETCO what im concerned about is plants and the substrate. On the other hand, are there any local shops where i can get all the stuff i need for a reasonable price?


----------



## Firawen

papajuggalo said:


> ok cool. Now if i wanted to buy a starter kit instead of piecing it out and building one would this be a good start? Exo-Terra Rainforest Reptile Glass Terrarium Kit at PETCO what im concerned about is plants and the substrate. On the other hand, are there any local shops where i can get all the stuff i need for a reasonable price?


My first tank was one of those Rainforest kits, but I got the 18x18x24 one for my pair of leucs. I pretty much only used the tank and hood, and I now have a box full of stuff in my basement that I will probably never use. When I got my friend into Dart Frogs, he got the Josh's Frogs Complete 18x18x24 Dart Frog kit for his frogs, and it came with everything he needed minus the frogs. They also make a 12x12x18 kit if that's the size you want.(Here) I sure wish that they had those kits when I got my first darts, my friend's kit came out to be cheaper than me buying the Rainforest kit and then getting the rest of the stuff separately.


----------



## diggenem

papajuggalo said:


> I would love any pro tips. And also, is anyome on here in the norcross/gwinnett county area?


I stay in snellville, but I don't have any frogs at the moment. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

That kit is straight out of my dreams... Then i saw the price, dreams officially crushed. And the tankless kit isnt even really worth it after all the extras i would have to buy.


----------



## papafrogger

This may be a shot in the dark, but its better than not even trying. I cannot emphasize enough that i am on a tight budget. That being said, i wondering if anyone local had any secondhand supplies/plants/empty vivs, that they are trying to sell? Im not asking for handouts or amazing deals, but every little bit helps, ya know? If i wasnt impatient, I could afford the viv of my dreams, but im the definition of impatient. HA!


----------



## 20200

If one of those is too expensive for you then you won't be doing anything with a front opening viv. I have seen someone build a good looking viv in a regular 10gal with some pebbles, drift wood, ferns, a coco hut, and a block of exo terra plantation soil; he said it cost around $50, which would probably be you're cheapest choice.


----------



## diggenem

papajuggalo said:


> This may be a shot in the dark, but its better than not even trying. I cannot emphasize enough that i am on a tight budget. That being said, i wondering if anyone local had any secondhand supplies/plants/empty vivs, that they are trying to sell? Im not asking for handouts or amazing deals, but every little bit helps, ya know? If i wasnt impatient, I could afford the viv of my dreams, but im the definition of impatient. HA!



I can understand the impatient part lol. This hobby has taught me a lot about patience. I really don't have any supplies right now but I can tell you where you can save some $$$. For starters Craigslist is a good place to look for tanks. At Lowes you can get a huge bail (about 50 lbs) of milled Sphagnum peat for $10. Save on crafts online store is a good place to get wood. I hope this helps
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

papajuggalo said:


> i wondering if anyone local had any secondhand supplies/plants/empty vivs, that they are trying to sell?


I've got an empty 75 with a complete cork/driftwood background (3-sides), stand, false bottom, etc...$400...I'll even throw in substrate and plants for free


----------



## papafrogger

If i had the space/money for that. Ive decided to go with this COMPLETE 18x18x18 Dart Frog Kit - Complete Dart Frog Kits | Josh's Frogs i was thinking about putting up a thread of the setup. I saw alot of ads but nothing about people who actually used it. Any interest?


----------



## fieldnstream

I was kinda joking 
If there's not a thread I say go for it...its always cool to look a t pics from years past and see how much you've grown in the hobby (at least for the 10% that don't quit after a few months).


----------



## papafrogger

I dont forsee myself quitting but i wont know for sure until i get the hands on experience. Based on research they are easy to care for as long as you create a system, and have failsafes


----------



## Firawen

The clay background in my Leuc's tank collapsed, and crushed all the plants and stuff... Luckily my frogs are fine. Anyone have any suggestions on what type of background to use when I redo the tank?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

No background  maximize floor space and use a stepping method to add more usable space.


----------



## diggenem

Firawen said:


> The clay background in my Leuc's tank collapsed, and crushed all the plants and stuff... Luckily my frogs are fine. Anyone have any suggestions on what type of background to use when I redo the tank?


Well I'm partial to titebond backgrounds.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen

SnakePaparazzi said:


> No background  maximize floor space and use a stepping method to add more usable space.


I like that idea, but I can't seem to find any threads that mention what you are talking about. Do you have any links to an example/how-to thread?



diggenem said:


> Well I'm partial to titebond backgrounds.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I'll look into those too, they also sound like a good idea.


----------



## fieldnstream

diggenem said:


> Well I'm partial to titebond backgrounds.


I'll 2nd Tray's suggestion...its the only BG type I do now.


----------



## markpulawski

I always use large pieces of corkbark, very natural, holds up forever and stuff grows out of it.


----------



## papafrogger

Wooo, ordered my kit. Should arrive friday . Excitement level = off the scale. Just wanted to share that. Ill be looking for either a pair of leucs or Costa Rican G&Bs. Any leads are appreciated


----------



## Toxic frogs

I live in Suwanee, not to far from you papa. If ya got questions this is a good place to ask them. We have lots of friendly folks here. Field (aka Fieldnstream) is amazing with darts, hes helped me alot since ive met him, and hes just hilarious to chat with. Personaly i think its about time for another frog meet, what yall say? Depending on how far out we plan it i should be done or close to being done with my 150 gallon mint pterribilis viv. The front glass panel is going in next week then all i have to do is install the waterpump for the waterfall and build the lid.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Im getting ready to place an order from Tropiflora. If anyone needs anything from them mayby we can go in on an order...let me know. Would be a great chance to get some nice broms for your new viv papa. Will most likely place the order on on monday.


----------



## diggenem

Toxic frogs said:


> Im getting ready to place an order from Tropiflora. If anyone needs anything from them mayby we can go in on an order...let me know. Would be a great chance to get some nice broms for your new viv papa. Will most likely place the order on on monday.


I want to get some broms but can't decide on the ones I want

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxic frogs

Lots of choices. I always have a hard time choosing the ones i want too. If ya do decide on some just pm me for my phone number or leave yours.

Brian Swanson


----------



## fieldnstream

Toxic frogs said:


> Personaly i think its about time for another frog meet, what yall say?


You know I'm in!


----------



## frogmanroth

*Augusta get together today.*

Noon until? 240-626- five nine nine eight


----------



## papafrogger

Post details when they get worked out.


----------



## frogmanroth

Had a great time yesterday! Thanks to those that came over, we had 9 show up, so not bad for the first go. Thanks, Kevin for the mints they are great.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Oh man there was mints????....Those are my favorite dart. Field will tell ya im building a mint army but i only have 7 of em....for now...lol. Wish i could have made it but was busy.


----------



## daggekko

Hey. I'm Adam. I have some crazy wicked bug going on. Can't stop looking at frog stuff I live in Atlanta/Doraville, GA

I've kept a huge variety of reptiles/amphibians in the past. Currently I keep mainly Phelsuma, have a couple CB Tokays, and 2 male Mantella aurantiaca. I believe I should be getting a possible pair of R. reticulata next month. I know they are difficult but at the same rate for a short period I had someone else's reptiles in my care well before I should have(I was 17) and was actually breeding R. reticulata!!! 

My current list:
Phelsuma laticauda
Phelsuma robertmertensi
Phelsuma pasteuri
Phelsuma abbotti chekei
Phelsuma v-***** comoraegrandensis
Phelsuma sundbergi ladiguensis
Phelsuma borbonica mater
Phelsuma guimbeaui
Phelsuma ornata
Gekko gecko
Mantella aurantiaca

I am usually very disappointed in the repticon in Lawrenceville, but still go regardless! If anyone ever wants to trade some frogs for some geckos, give me a shout!


----------



## khoff

frogmanroth said:


> Had a great time yesterday! Thanks to those that came over, we had 9 show up, so not bad for the first go. Thanks, Kevin for the mints they are great.


The party was a ton of fun. Thanks again Gabe and Michelle for hosting!



Toxic frogs said:


> Oh man there was mints????....Those are my favorite dart. Field will tell ya im building a mint army but i only have 7 of em....for now...lol. Wish i could have made it but was busy.


My mints all sold out at the party. Should have some more ready in a month or so.

Kevin


----------



## fieldnstream

Have an extra 20 and 29 with 3-sided bgs for sale locally...$100 for both. Can take pics of the 20 if there is any interest. Tanks aren't planted, but I can throw together a package with plants, hydroton, and ABG for a few extra bucks.


----------



## itskris

What part of ATL are you in. I'm interested in the vivs you have.


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> Have an extra 20 and 29 with 3-sided bgs for sale locally...$100 for both. Can take pics of the 20 if there is any interest. Tanks aren't planted, but I can throw together a package with plants, hydroton, and ABG for a few extra bucks.


If the 20 is a vert I'll take it, one of mine was cracked by a hot night viewing lamp

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

Texted ya Kris.

Stephen, they are both horizontals.


----------



## markpulawski

Will be in Atlanta next week, Marrietta ...beers and challenging team names anyone?


----------



## Toxic frogs

On a wensday as usual Mark?....if so ill be there...just name the place. As for a name....hows about "Fuel Injected Manatees"?


----------



## markpulawski

yes same bat time, same bat channel......pretty set on Ben Affleck Spooge


----------



## fieldnstream

Still have my gift cert from our victory...I'm in

Team Car Ram-Rod anyone?
Baby Scabies...
Mullet Marauders...
Who Sharted?...


----------



## zBrinks

Go 'Liter of Cola'!


----------



## markpulawski

Shenanigans


----------



## fieldnstream

If you say Shenanigans one more time...


----------



## itskris

I'm down to hang out. Just let me know what time and where.


----------



## papafrogger

Does anyone in the norcross/gwinett are have extra ff culture cups and exelsior i could buy? Im trying to meet for pickup to avoid shipping charges.


----------



## Toxic frogs

i may have some soon after i get my order from joshes...how soon you need them?


----------



## markpulawski

I have 3 Phelsuma guimbeaui that are about 3 months old, maybe a little older for $125 each I can bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## papafrogger

Hey everyone, im looking for some tinctorius "new river". Want to buy local if possible.

I would prefer froglets but would take a probable pair for the right price. If anyone has any or any leads it would be greatly appreciated. You can pm me here

Thanks in advance


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks for the get together last night guys and Field thanks for the extra female Sylvaticus, I am sure she will be reproducing soon.


----------



## fieldnstream

No worries Mark...just remember to send a couple of vincenti juvies my way when they start poppin out younguns


----------



## khoff

I'm driving up through Atlanta and to Chattanooga On Saturday (12/22). If anyone is interested, I can bring some frogs and meet up on my way through. Local deals get low prices. I have:
3 mint terribilis froglets
5 azureus froglets
1 subadult vanzolini

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## papafrogger

Hey everyone. Im looking to trade my female auratus "el cope" for a male. Im willing to drive up to an hour each way for the trade off. I have pictures if anyone is interested.

James


----------



## Firawen

Hey guys,

Does anyone know anywhere around here where I could go look for frogs/salamanders? I am most interested in finding hellbenders but it'd be cool to find anything other than the bullfrogs and Eurycea cirrigera in the ponds/streams near my house...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

You aren't gonna find any hellbenders near you bubba 
I've been snot-otter hunting with a buddy that works for the DNR, definitely a fun experience. 

But anyway, in your area there are a couple of creeks that would be ok hunting;
There's a good one over by Columbia Seminary (by the family-housing), there's one in Deepdene park, and if you drive a lil there are some nice ones in Stone Mountain park. There's a pretty large wetland at the old Decatur Waterworks (you have to follow the railroad tracks to the beaver-pond) and the creek there has plenty of stuff in it as well.


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> You aren't gonna find any hellbenders near you bubba
> I've been snot-otter hunting with a buddy that works for the DNR, definitely a fun experience.
> 
> But anyway, in your area there are a couple of creeks that would be ok hunting;
> There's a good one over by Columbia Seminary (by the family-housing), there's one in Deepdene park, and if you drive a lil there are some nice ones in Stone Mountain park. There's a pretty large wetland at the old Decatur Waterworks (you have to follow the railroad tracks to the beaver-pond) and the creek there has plenty of stuff in it as well.


Thanks for telling me about those spots, I'll check those out. And I guess when I said near me I really meant within an hour or two drive. I know that hellbenders live in North Georgia.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zBrinks

Repticon is next weekend. What is everyone going to have available?


----------



## deenwals

I would love to get some tadpoles. I teach high school and my students love the developmental process. Plus, they think culturing fruit flies is gross!


----------



## 20200

Does anyone have any springtails and/or giant orange isopods I can get from them at Repticon?


----------



## Firawen

20200 said:


> Does anyone have any springtails and/or giant orange isopods I can get from them at Repticon?


Doesn't Josh's bring springs and isos? Or were you hoping to buy from another hobbyist?



Also, does anyone remember seeing any tiger salamanders (or any salamanders at all for that matter) at any of the last few repticons? I think I might have seen an axolotl or two, but I don't think I saw any other kinds of salamander or newt at all. I think a tiger salamander would be cool...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20200

Firawen said:


> Doesn't Josh's bring springs and isos? Or were you hoping to buy from another hobbyist?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone remember seeing any tiger salamanders (or any salamanders at all for that matter) at any of the last few repticons? I think I might have seen an axolotl or two, but I don't think I saw any other kinds of salamander or newt at all. I think a tiger salamander would be cool...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


I checked on Josh's website and they're out. 

Other than the axolotls, I haven't seen any. There's a pet store on Hwy 78 in between Loganville and Snellville that used to have some tiger salamanders. But that was the last time I was in there, which was last spring. Hopefully they don't still have those but they may have gotten some others. Other than that, all I can point you at is some marbled newts from Black Jungle.


----------



## Toxic frogs

I believe tiger sals are illegal in georgia. Sometimes pet shops get them in and dont realize they are. My suggestion is to get an axlotl and slowly turn him into a salamander. For some reason keeping axlotls was made ok because of the fishing industry a long time ago used them alot for live bait. Not sure if the the laws changed recently or not though...you wanna call DNR to be sure.


----------



## 20200

I'm pretty sure tigers aren't on the list.

Keeping Georgia Wildlife as Pets | Georgia DNR - Wildlife Resources Division


----------



## Firawen

Toxic frogs said:


> I believe tiger sals are illegal in georgia. Sometimes pet shops get them in and dont realize they are. My suggestion is to get an axlotl and slowly turn him into a salamander. For some reason keeping axlotls was made ok because of the fishing industry a long time ago used them alot for live bait. Not sure if the the laws changed recently or not though...you wanna call DNR to be sure.


I thought axolotls were neotenic. How do you make it metamorphose?




20200 said:


> I'm pretty sure tigers aren't on the list.
> 
> Keeping Georgia Wildlife as Pets | Georgia DNR - Wildlife Resources Division


They aren't on that list, but at the top of the page it says there are other species included that are not on that list, and to call to check. I might do that later today.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20200

Axolotls generally do not metamorphose naturally, but occasionally one will break the rules. Most often, this is due to a genetic quirk or a scientific experiment. It is important to note that most axolotls are unable to metamorphose without the administration of hormones, and this should not be attempted by the casual hobbyist. The common myth of lowering the water level to force axolotls to metamorphose is invariably fatal because most axolotls simply aren't capable of metamorphosis in this way. Some sources mention iodine can be used to induce metamorphosis, but since I'm a PhD Chemist I can tell you that iodine is so poisonous that most people end up killing their axolotls because it's very difficult to change the ppm (parts per million) of iodine in the water by only a point or two unless you really know what you're doing. Iodine solution available at the pharmacy contains alcohol too. I am regularly asked the question "how do I make my axolotl change/metamorphose?". My answer is always the same: don't try. Get a tiger salamander instead. Why? Read on.


Second paragraph on - Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders


----------



## Firawen

Wow, after some more research, I don't really want a tiger salamander. They are almost all wild caught and sold at bait shops as larvae where pet store suppliers buy them, morph them out, and sell them. Tons of them have chytrid, ranavirus, and I'm sure other diseases too... I don't really want to bring that into my house. There goes that idea 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## titansfever83

Anyone bringing anything tomorrow? I need nice driftwood( prefer malaysian or any dark wood), moss, orchids(mini only). And a 40b vert kit.....


----------



## Toxic frogs

ill have some things available. Monkey ladders, a few broms, some frogs, i might have some moss too. Im sold out of all my coco huts and coco planters though.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Had an awsome day with repticon and after party. Hope those that attended had a great time too. Looking forward to doing it again towards the end of the year. It was great to meet you all and be able now to put faces to names...and hopefuly likewise. Thanks again for a great time.

Brian S.


----------



## fieldnstream

A big thank you to Brian and Steph for havin us all over...it was a great time!


----------



## Firawen

I had a great time at the meet and it was nice meeting everyone, thanks for inviting me!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem

Toxic frogs said:


> Had an awsome day with repticon and after party. Hope those that attended had a great time too. Looking forward to doing it again towards the end of the year. It was great to meet you all and be able now to put faces to names...and hopefuly likewise. Thanks again for a great time.
> 
> Brian S.


I really appreciate you welcoming me and my brother into your home, I had an awesome time and you have some nice setups and beautiful frogs to match!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daggekko

20200, I have sprintails if you still need some. I'm located 2 miles off spaghetti junction. PM if you want some. How often do the Atlanta froggers get together?


----------



## Toxic frogs

I have springs too 20200, and other supplies too if ya need some. As far as meets go its just when we feel like gettin together or whenever someone decides to host a meet at thier house. Of course im always up for hangin with fellow froggers so if any of you are gonna be in the suwanee area shoot me a PM.

Brian


----------



## daggekko

I'm in need of a couple decent fruit fly cultures. Does anyone nearby(Doraville/Tucker is where I'm at) have any extra? PM me please!

Sounds good about meets. I'm just getting re-started with frogs. And enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## 20200

Thanks guys. I'm not sure when I'll be out your way again, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Toxic frogs

daggekko...do ya need producing cultures or fresh made? I can whip ya up a couple if ya just want some fresh ones.


----------



## papafrogger

I am overrun with springtails at the moment. If anyone in the norcross area needs a culture i have one small booming culture and a master that is beyond booming so i can put together some fresh if anyone wants them.

Edit: I also have cultures of dwarf grey isos in the works; they arent ready to harvest/split the cultures yet but should be within a month. I would like to trade for some plant cuttings or giant orange isos. But if anyone needs the springs and doesnt have a trade then thats no problem; i have gotten lots of help so i would love to pay it forward.


----------



## daggekko

Which kind do you have?


----------



## papafrogger

daggekko said:


> Which kind do you have?


Tropical white springs.


----------



## daggekko

If nobody else needs them I'd love to have some more. Can't hurt and when I get completely overrun I should be able to pay back too!!


----------



## papafrogger

Where are you located? Unfortunately i dont have a car, but i could get a ride within a reasonable distance if needed. I am in norcross only a few minutes from the 85 jimmy carter exit. I can go through my iso cultures and probably pull out enough adults to get a starter culture if you would like.

Edit: i have more than enough springtails to start at least 3 or 4 cultures if anyone else would like some.


----------



## markpulawski

papajuggalo said:


> I am overrun with springtails at the moment. If anyone in the norcross area needs a culture i have one small booming culture and a master that is beyond booming so i can put together some fresh if anyone wants them.
> 
> Edit: I also have cultures of dwarf grey isos in the works; they arent ready to harvest/split the cultures yet but should be within a month. I would like to trade for some plant cuttings or giant orange isos. But if anyone needs the springs and doesnt have a trade then thats no problem; i have gotten lots of help so i would love to pay it forward.


Damn wish I was there, would be happy to relieve you of one


----------



## daggekko

Mark if you are in need let us know before the next time you come into town. Trying to get multiple cultures going!


----------



## papafrogger

markpulawski said:


> Damn wish I was there, would be happy to relieve you of one


Well if you dont mind paying for shipping and giving me a rundown on how to pack them, i could ship you 2. I have an insulated box and phase panel. They would be shipped on charcoal so there would be a die off but i plan to pack all of these cultures full of springs, like close to booming amount.


----------



## daggekko

Yeah I just picked up a culture from papajuggalo and there are a TON of springtails in it. Thanks James!


----------



## papafrogger

daggekko said:


> Yeah I just picked up a culture from papajuggalo and there are a TON of springtails in it. Thanks James!


My pleasure. Just doing what i can to give back. Theres more where those came from so if anyone needs any dont hesitate to let me know.


----------



## fieldnstream

papajuggalo said:


> I am overrun with springtails at the moment. If anyone in the norcross area needs a culture i have one small booming culture and a master that is beyond booming so i can put together some fresh if anyone wants them.


Productive springs huh bubba? Glad they are boomin for ya!


----------



## papafrogger

Haha yeah, productive is an understatement. I have 2 masters and 3 small cultures of both the springs and isos. By the way the auratus are looking much better now. They actually got reunited tonight and for once they were both out and about. 

Is anyone local working with the spanish orange isos?


----------



## daggekko

Anybody know of a place to get mite paper locally?


----------



## papafrogger

daggekko said:


> Anybody know of a place to get mite paper locally?


Not sure about mite paper but i have some of the mite spray from joshs frogs if you cant find any. If you have a spray bottle i could split it with you. The bottle i have seems like it sill last a good year or so. But if you do find some local let me know.


----------



## daggekko

Ive got some spray in a crummy bottle that when I use it it ends up all over my hands. I really wanted quick and simple so I dont have to mess with spraying and letting it dry before I can use it. A new spray bottle is not a bad idea though! Ill hit up the dollar store on my way home tonight and see if that satisfies me.


----------



## papafrogger

Looking for cuttings of just about any large leaved vining/trailing plants or any peperomias. A few i would like in particular are pep. Prostrata, ficus pumilia var. Minima, and ficus pumilia quercifolia. If anyone is doing any pruning or simply has excess then let me know! I have trop. White springs and dwarf grey isopods up for trade.


----------



## papafrogger

Well its been too long to edit my last post but i also have some clear hinges/door clasps for vert conversions, a bag of repashy supervite and superpig opened in december basically new, 2 phase 22 panels, and styrofoam panels for 2 8x8x8 boxes (you can have the boxes if you want). Let me know if anyone is interested in anything and what you have for trade.


----------



## Firawen

I just found 2 eggs in my varadero tank, my first eggs ever! I can't really get a picture due to where they are, but they look like tiny white tadpoles in the gel. How do I tell whether they are good or not other than time?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Im no help at all but congrats!


----------



## Firawen

I'm pretty sure white means they're bad, but hopefully now that they have laid once they will continue to.


----------



## daggekko

Have you heard a/the male calling at all? I have a set of eggs where one was good/one was bad and the good tadpole yolk and the bad egg are the same color. Time is the best option I think!


----------



## Firawen

daggekko said:


> Have you heard a/the male calling at all? I have a set of eggs where one was good/one was bad and the good tadpole yolk and the bad egg are the same color. Time is the best option I think!


I have definitely heard calling. They call for a solid hour+ every night about 10 minutes after the lights go out. Last night they called so much that I thought to myself that eggs must be coming soon. I only found them on accident today when I was pulling weeds that were growing out of the ABG mix substrate.


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dherp

Good luck! Hope you get some swimmers out of it!


----------



## daggekko

Yeah lets be hopeful. I'm just leaving eggs in place and letting nature take as much course as it can. Are you going to leave them in place or pull them?

Hey, did you ever get anymore pictures of your glass frogs??


----------



## Firawen

daggekko said:


> Yeah lets be hopeful. I'm just leaving eggs in place and letting nature take as much course as it can. Are you going to leave them in place or pull them?
> 
> Hey, did you ever get anymore pictures of your glass frogs??


I think I'll leave them alone until they hatch, then I might pull them assuming I can get them out of the brom without taking it out of the tank.

I haven't taken anymore pictures but I just put them in their pain-in-the-neck-to-build waterfall/stream tank today so I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow and post them here.

EDIT:
I walked in and saw this, I used my phone and my flashlight to take the picture.










I was really supprised, they almost never came out when I was still awake when they were in their temp tank, even at night.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

You posted that just to make me jealous Stephen
Congrats on the Varaderos!


----------



## diggenem

Nice glass frog

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgmike64

Leave the egg as it is. If it's bad, it will cloud over and you'll know for sure. Sounds to me that it's developing fine. Congrats...


----------



## Firawen

bgmike64 said:


> Leave the egg as it is. If it's bad, it will cloud over and you'll know for sure. Sounds to me that it's developing fine. Congrats...


Any advice for pulling the eggs? I want to do it eventually but I'm afraid I will flip them over or something and kill them.

Unrelated, my glass frogs are taking quite nicely to their new tank. This one decided to sleep upside down on the top of the tank.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Firawen said:


> Any advice for pulling the eggs? I want to do it eventually but I'm afraid I will flip them over or something and kill them.
> 
> Unrelated, my glass frogs are taking quite nicely to their new tank. This one decided to sleep upside down on the top of the tank.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


 I might have to invite myself over to see those bad boys in person! haha
Those are awesome though, i have heard that slurpee straws are good for pulling eggs but have never done so myself.


----------



## daggekko

Awesome photo of the glass frog!!!


----------



## bgmike64

I don't really mess with the eggs, for fear of messing them up. Just keep an eye out for wherever they place the tad. You'll know because they will spend alot time hovering over it. I usually wait a couple of weeks and suck it out with a turkey baster.


----------



## itskris

Any ATL froggers have clippings I can get from them this weekend? Looking to fill up a planted pillar. 

Moved a few months back so just getting back into the swing of things.

Prefer anything small. But not picky. Just name your price and ill see you on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Tomoko Schum

Firawen said:


> Any advice for pulling the eggs? I want to do it eventually but I'm afraid I will flip them over or something and kill them.


Good luck, Firawen. I am glad that you found the eggs.

I hope I can find my varadero's eggs. They seem to hide them from me very well. I have gotten three surprise babies so far over the past four months. 

I am sure that they are using my neoregelia (I have two with a pup on each one) for raising their tads. I have put a whole bunch of film cases and medicine cups all over the place, but they would not use any of them. I thought they were not breeding until I found a small froglet perched on top of a brom leaf.

My varaderos are rather shy. It's impossible to catch the froglets out of my viv.
Does anyone have a good suggestion for catching the babies?
The viv has too many hiding places and the frogs are so fast. They scamper quickly as I approach their viv.
Can I set some sort of a trap?


----------



## daggekko

Let me know when you figure out how to catch the babies. I'll be having R. reticulata coming out of the water over the next couple months. 

On a second note, I am about to place an order at Repashy for various products. If you are in the ATL area and are in need of anything hit me up. Expect prices to be what other online sellers are posting at but you won't have to pay shipping. I am planning on placing this order Saturday night 2/2/13

404-936-7280


----------



## markpulawski

I will be in Marrietta Tuesday night for anyone that may like to grab a beer and talk Molecular Neuclophysiology....I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Im so there mark....same place again?


----------



## papafrogger

If only i had a ride


----------



## papafrogger

Looking for a tank in the 20g vert range. If anybody has one for sale let me know. Also looking for plants.


----------



## Toxic frogs

let me know if ya cant find a ride...i should be able to pick ya up on my way.

Brian


----------



## diggenem

papajuggalo said:


> Looking for a tank in the 20g vert range. If anybody has one for sale let me know. Also looking for plants.


I have some dischidia clippings if you are interested 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markpulawski

I can bring a few odd ones up as well.


----------



## Firawen

If anyone has any Tetra Blackwater Extract, Java Moss, or Sera Micron that they would be willing to sell me, let me know. I just found some eggs and tads that I wasn't ready for at all...


----------



## papafrogger

Thanks everyone for the offers. Ill know tonight if i have a ride or not. Im low on cash so if anyone will take trades for plant cuttings let me know and we can work something out. I have some random supplies others might use before i ever would. Ill pretty much take any cuttings i can get. Im not picky at all.


----------



## markpulawski

I have some Pellionia repens (may have mispelled Pellionia) and a no ID shingler I got from James67, both free of charge.


----------



## papafrogger

Ill take em. I found a ride for tomorrow so i could bring the springtails then or you could pick them up. Its up to you.


----------



## markpulawski

Also got a peice of S Rayii, will call you tomorrow when I get done.


----------



## daggekko

Stephen, what kind of eggs did you end up finding?(species?)


----------



## Firawen

daggekko said:


> Stephen, what kind of eggs did you end up finding?(species?)


R. imitator varadero morph

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markpulawski

Good seeing you guys, papa man what a booming culture of springs, thanks a ton.


----------



## papafrogger

markpulawski said:


> Good seeing you guys, papa man what a booming culture of springs, thanks a ton.


It was nice meeting you and brian. And getting to hang out with everyone. Im starting another master springtail and isopod cultures so if anyone ever has a crash or any need for either dont hesitate to ask. Ive recieved my fair share of kindness from everyone so ill do what i can to pay it forward/back.

Edit: sorry brian for not introducing myself. Social anxiety is a battle im still fighting.


----------



## papafrogger

Anyone know of any local driftwood or manzanita suppliers? Looking for something branchy for a pum tank.


----------



## 20200

papajuggalo said:


> Anyone know of any local driftwood or manzanita suppliers? Looking for something branchy for a pum tank.


There's a place in Atlanta called Sun Pet. I've never been there/bought from them, and I'm not 100% sure if they sell wood to the public (I know they have wood, so they should). Google it and you should find them.


----------



## Firawen

20200 said:


> There's a place in Atlanta called Sun Pet. I've never been there/bought from them, and I'm not 100% sure if they sell wood to the public (I know they have wood, so they should). Google it and you should find them.


I think you have to be a buisness to buy from Sun Pet.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Googled sun pet... This came up.




Im no PETA person but they wont be getting my business, even if they do sell to individuals.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen

papajuggalo said:


> Googled sun pet... This came up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHU9T70YFJU
> Im no PETA person but they wont be getting my business, even if they do sell to individuals.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


That was kind of disturbing, especially the hamster part. I have heard good things about Sun Pet from a herpetologist I know, and I would imagine if it was really that bad he wouldn't have told me about how great it was. That video was a couple years old, maybe they have change since being exposed. Or maybe the person who told me just wasn't aware of this. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20200

Firawen said:


> That was kind of disturbing, especially the hamster part. I have heard good things about Sun Pet from a herpetologist I know, and I would imagine if it was really that bad he wouldn't have told me about how great it was. That video was a couple years old, maybe they have change since being exposed. Or maybe the person who told me just wasn't aware of this.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


That's the same way I found out about them. Also, I did some looking after watching that, and they said that after the video was released, Georgia got involved and later cleared them. I'm not sure how much I trust PETA either.


----------



## daggekko

People Eating Tasty Animals. MMMM.


----------



## daggekko

I worked at a pet shop for a couple years around 2001-2002 and got to go down to Sunpet a few times. Back then they wouldn't allow people in the building that had the birds and small animals. I did get to see the fish and reptile areas. Comparing them to other distributors and pet stores the animals seemed as healthy or healthier. I have a pet dealers license and will probably try to go check them out at some point. If I do I'll give everyone an update on what I see.


----------



## papafrogger

That would be awesome. Im not one to outright believe or support PETA but that being one of the first things that came up when i googled it turned me off. 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daggekko

Looking for bromeliads locally. Anyone?


----------



## markpulawski

Adam if your still looking next time I come up i can grab a bunch from Tropiflora, or you can order them and I can pick them and bring them.


----------



## daggekko

When is the next time you are coming up? 

Eh. Just looked at their site. I was hoping for the kind that are $5 each or less


----------



## markpulawski

Call them, they will have some in the price range you are looking for, as for my next visit probably around the end of March or beginning of April.


----------



## Toxic frogs

You guys should watch the PETA episode of the TV show "Bullshit"....its awsome and really sticks it to peta...lol.


----------



## Firawen

I was at a petco in duluth on sunday and they had larval tiger salamanders. I asked where they came from to see if it was a reliable source or some bait supplier or something. They said they get them from Sun Pet(odd timing). They seemed to think that Sun Pet bred them but I was under the impression that most tiger salamanders were WC and loaded with parasites and diseases. I'm afraid to buy one since they can be vectors for chytrid and ranavirus, but tiger salamander is ranked high on my list of animals I want. Does anyone know if sun pet buys WC animals to sell or where they source their animals?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daggekko

I'd lean toward WC. Could be but I wouldn't trust the people at the store.


----------



## 20200

You said before that CB tiger salamanders aren't very healthy. Since they've found that some salamanders are photosynthetic in their eggs, and that their study salamander is in the same genus. Would keeping their eggs under a light help?


----------



## Firawen

If anyone has azureus froglets available locally please PM me

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen

Now I'm looking for bicolors and terribilis, PM me if you have any.


----------



## 20200

Firawen said:


> Now I'm looking for bicolors and terribilis, PM me if you have any.


Under the Canopy Farms usally has mint terribilis at the show, and last time they had some yellow too.


----------



## Firawen

20200 said:


> Under the Canopy Farms usally has mint terribilis at the show, and last time they had some yellow too.


Yea, I can probably pick some up at the April repticon if I don't hear from anyone before. I don't remember if they had any bicolors though.


----------



## papafrogger

Does anyone local have any java or riccia moss? Or is there any good source for it? Im short on funds but i have some things for trade. Let me know!


----------



## 20200

I have a probable 0.1 fine spot leuc for sale (probable in that she hasn't called in the few months her brother has). She's always been the shyest of my three, but you can still see her from time to time. I'm selling her only because she's my male's full sister, and I don't want them doing anything I'll regret. I'm asking $65 for her, and she's Sean Stewart line. I'll consider trades for either full price or a discount. Right now I need some springtails, and two, one dozen packs of giant orange isopods. I'll consider other stuff, no plants or building supplies right now though. You can come pick her up, or we can meet somewhere (like repticon). I'll only be at repticon in the afternoons though.


----------



## randommind

Hey guys!

If anyone in the ATL area is interested in re-vamping their frog room or just adding a nice display enclosure to their collection, now is the time to avoid the hefty cost that comes with shipping...I will be traveling to south Georgia mid-June and would be more than happy to put in a few more miles to hand deliver some nice custom, front-opening, vented enclosures!

Feel free to shoot me a PM or e-mail ([email protected]) to talk details.

Thanks!


----------



## diggenem

Firawen said:


> Yea, I can probably pick some up at the April repticon if I don't hear from anyone before. I don't remember if they had any bicolors though.


When exactly is the April's Repticon? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen

diggenem said:


> When exactly is the April's Repticon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think it's April 13-14 but you should double check that.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daggekko

repticon.com/atlanta

It is not this weekend but next. 

If anybody likes geckos I've got these available:
Phelsuma abbotti chekei
Phelsuma laticauda

Got 2 Ranitomeya reticulata froglets as well. They are only a couple weeks out of the water though. Not sure if I'll let them go yet

Looking for:
R. lamasi 'standard' (R. sirensis 'lamasi standard' or however you want to call them) 
R. imitator 'varadero' or other varieties
Mantella aurantiaca (prefer CB) females


----------



## diggenem

Thanks. I was being lazy at the time but I'll check out the site

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen

daggekko said:


> repticon.com/atlanta
> 
> It is not this weekend but next.
> 
> If anybody likes geckos I've got these available:
> Phelsuma abbotti chekei
> Phelsuma laticauda
> 
> Got 2 Ranitomeya reticulata froglets as well. They are only a couple weeks out of the water though. Not sure if I'll let them go yet
> 
> Looking for:
> R. lamasi 'standard' (R. sirensis 'lamasi standard' or however you want to call them)
> R. imitator 'varadero' or other varieties
> Mantella aurantiaca (prefer CB) females


My varaderos started calling a lot again like they did last time before they laid, I'll let you know if I get any eggs.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daleo

daggekko said:


> repticon.com/atlanta
> 
> It is not this weekend but next.
> 
> If anybody likes geckos I've got these available:
> Phelsuma abbotti chekei
> Phelsuma laticauda
> 
> Got 2 Ranitomeya reticulata froglets as well. They are only a couple weeks out of the water though. Not sure if I'll let them go yet
> 
> Looking for:
> R. lamasi 'standard' (R. sirensis 'lamasi standard' or however you want to call them)
> R. imitator 'varadero' or other varieties
> Mantella aurantiaca (prefer CB) females


I've got 2 varadero tads with a 3rd about to come out of the egg. I'd be willing to trade, but would feel more comfortable with the retics being at least 1 month. I would be scared they would stress too much of moved when very young.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Woohoo...repticon this weekend!..Il be there.


----------



## markpulawski

Woo Hoo Atlanta next week, I'll be there..
Marietta
PappaJ got some Teribes for you if your ready.


----------



## randommind

If any of you ATL guys happen to be interested in a female 'black jeans' shoot me a PM. I can give you a real good deal and we can see if Mark would be so kind as to transport it up for us.


----------



## daggekko

markpulawski said:


> Woo Hoo Atlanta next week, I'll be there..
> Marietta
> PappaJ got some Teribes for you if your ready.


Hey Mark are you going to bring up some geckos with you??


----------



## markpulawski

Sorry Adam no day geckos this trip, though I have multiple Guimbeaui clutches now, later this summer for sure for anyone interested. The Cepediana clutch disappeared but I am hoping they fire up now that the weather is mid 80's again.


----------



## daggekko

Darn Mark. Keep me informed!

Brian, are you going to have a table at repticon?


----------



## diggenem

Does anyone have isos and springs they can part with for a small fee? I'm trying to seed a new viv.


----------



## papafrogger

Mark i would love to take them but im broker than broke at the moment >.<. Might head up to repticon tomorrow for a bit.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Got some green sips today at repticon...i love em, been looking for some for a while now...also got some mints and 2 sunburst baboon turantulas. Ill be making some cocoplanters soon if anyone needs any.

Brian S.


----------



## fieldnstream

I have 0.0.2 vitattus that I'm looking to sell locally, could be a pair but can't promise that. Really pretty frogs, almost adults, $60 for both.


----------



## markpulawski

I have some Pumilio I could bring up, PM me if interested.


----------



## markpulawski

One of you guys contact Buggin Dave and see if he wants me to bring this up, 47% crude protein


----------



## Firawen

After constant calling for two months, I may have baby bastis on the way...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Awesome! Pregrats! Sign me up for some babies! 
My el copes havent laid another clutch yet, but the female is getting really chubby again, hopefully theyll get back to business.


----------



## Firawen

Firawen said:


> After constant calling for two months, I may have baby bastis on the way...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


Update: She laid like 15 eggs. I don't have that many deposition sites, and the tank is nowhere near big enough for that many froglets. What do I do?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

I dont have any experience with it so take this with a grain of salt. From my research, odds are they wont all hatch, or the parents will only transport as many as theyll take care of. You could use the little condiment cups from QT and other places as depo sites. Not my experience but seems to work for some people. Best of luck!


----------



## Firawen

papajuggalo said:


> I dont have any experience with it so take this with a grain of salt. From my research, odds are they wont all hatch, or the parents will only transport as many as theyll take care of. You could use the little condiment cups from QT and other places as depo sites. Not my experience but seems to work for some people. Best of luck!


Yea, I might just put in all of my extra film cannisters and some of those condiment cups too. I remember reading somewhere that in the wild pumilio actually breed better in littered areas because there are more deposition sites and they aren't picky about where they put their tads. 

Let me know if any of you are interested in any of the babies and once they get a little older I can let you know how many I have and everything. The eggs look good so far.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whitneyd88

Hi Atlanta! Just wanted to put a link to my ad here as I'll be traveling to Atlanta May 2nd until May 5th if any of you are interested in some possible male & female Surinam Cobalt Juvis!  I'm definitely willing to negotiate on price as well!


----------



## Firawen

Does anyone local have film cannisters with suction cups? My bastis are breeding like rabbits and I have eggs/tads out the ass...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20200

Firawen said:


> Does anyone local have film cannisters with suction cups? My bastis are breeding like rabbits and I have eggs/tads out the /QUOTE]
> 
> Josh's frogs has a ton right now.


----------



## james67

Ill be in atl for the father john misty show next week. if people want to meet up for a minute

james


----------



## daggekko

james67 said:


> Ill be in atl for the father john misty show next week. if people want to meet up for a minute
> 
> james


Hey would you like to bring me some standard lamasi?


----------



## Nightlife

Hey everyone down in atlanta. Anyone interested in some Citronella Frogs? I could meet up with someone. Check it out


----------



## papafrogger

Hows everyone doing lately? Looks like ill have some el cope froglets up for trade/sale in a few months! Anyone get anything new and exciting, or have some breeding going on? This threads been kinda neglected lately.


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Hows everyone doing lately? Looks like ill have some el cope froglets up for trade/sale in a few months! Anyone get anything new and exciting, or have some breeding going on? This threads been kinda neglected lately.


I have pumilio tads that the parents forgot about or something and a new clutch that they laid underwater that is all nasty now. The calling hasn't stopped though.

Stephen Jr. III (varadero) just came out of the water last night, he's adorable :3

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Anyone know of any place to find some aquatic moss? Im looking for something to use in tad cups


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Anyone know of any place to find some aquatic moss? Im looking for something to use in tad cups


I've seen little cups with balls of mossy looking stuff in my local PetSmart near the bettas. I don't know what kind of moss it is though. Maybe try the Aviarium by the Gwinnett mall? They have all kinds of fish stuff. If you find anywhere local that has it, post here and let us know. I was kind of half looking for java moss a while ago but I stopped.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

I asked the aviarium about a month ago and they said they get it in occasionally but lately they had been getting "this stuff they say is java but looks different". I may have to stop in over the weekend and ask


----------



## daggekko

papafrogger said:


> Anyone know of any place to find some aquatic moss? Im looking for something to use in tad cups


Petsmart has some moss balls. Petland typically has more variety in the aquatic plant area. 

On another note, did you change your user name so people wouldn't associate you with a gang?


----------



## papafrogger

Im lookin for actual moss. Those balls are actually algae. 

I changed it because i didnt want to affiliate with that anymore. I never saw or treated it as a gang. But thats a long story. Basically yes.


Edit: to clarify; i changed it because i personally no longer affiliate with it. People can affiliate me with whatever they want, doesnt make it true


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Im lookin for actual moss. Those balls are actually algae.
> 
> I changed it because i didnt want to affiliate with that anymore. I never saw or treated it as a gang. But thats a long story. Basically yes.
> 
> 
> Edit: to clarify; i changed it because i personally no longer affiliate with it. People can affiliate me with whatever they want, doesnt make it true


I thought juggalos were ICP fans not a gang. I don't really like rap though so I could be wrong.

Anyway,

One of my H. valerioi is all misshapen from all the eggs inside her(you can see them through her skin, it's cool ) , not sure if the other one is a male to fertilize them though. 

Do females get gravid without males present?


----------



## daggekko

Awesome choice James! I never actually had any associations with you and them other than the name. I've been around you a few times and never thought the name fit! Asking just cause I wanted to be sure. 

Stephen- DEFINITELY A GANG AFFILIATION! Juggalo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My buddy is in Dekalb PD and has actually brought them up before when he was talking about gang stuff. Besides, any of you ever seen that awful film they made where they were in their clown costumes and in some sort of wild west setting? Same buddy made our group watch it. WOW is all I have to say!


----------



## daggekko

Firawen said:


> I thought juggalos were ICP fans not a gang. I don't really like rap though so I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> One of my H. valerioi is all misshapen from all the eggs inside her(you can see them through her skin, it's cool ) , not sure if the other one is a male to fertilize them though.
> 
> Do females get gravid without males present?


Yes females can/will produce eggs without males but they (for the majority of species) won't be any good unless the male fertilizes. 

And I had no idea about those moss balls. Seen them. Then forgot about them. Then remembered them when you asked(James)


----------



## papafrogger

Anyone know where a guy could get some northern variabilis somewhat locally? Shipping prices are looking to be a nightmare and im hoping to get some before the heat hits. If anyones knows anything let me know.


----------



## fullmonti

Hi all, I'm in the Chattanooga area & going to convert my 180 fish tank to a paludarium. Just starting to research all this. Will be tagging along here & hope to meet in person with y'all at some point! 

Apparently there aren't any good locals shops that carry much for this hobby?

Jim


----------



## papafrogger

Welcome! Look forward to seeing you around.

To my knowledge there arent any worthwhile shops but im not familiar with your area.


----------



## daggekko

Are you kidding!!! He has the Tennessee Aquarium!!! If I was in Chattanooga I'd be at the aquarium more often than not trying to land an "in" with them. Possibly get some crazy cool/rare turtles or maybe even be able to go to wholesalers. Atlanta pretty well sucks as far as good shops go


----------



## diggenem

daggekko said:


> Are you kidding!!! He has the Tennessee Aquarium!!! If I was in Chattanooga I'd be at the aquarium more often than not trying to land an "in" with them. Possibly get some crazy cool/rare turtles or maybe even be able to go to wholesalers. Atlanta pretty well sucks as far as good shops go


Yes Atlanta does suck in the specialty department. The Tennessee Aquarium also run laps around our aquarium.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fullmonti

My 180 fish tank I mentioned sprung a leak & then another. I actually have decided to scrap it & build (or have built more likely) a 4' tall same foot print viv. That tank was a planted discus tank. I have the fish in a 90 I used to hold water change water, been trying to find a home for them. The Tn Aquarium would take them but only as a donation. My discus are really nice & were not cheap so was hoping to get some of my money back but might be worth donating them in return for some favors & to be able to call on them for things.

I'm semi retired & my wife said I should maybe do some kind of volunteer work down there. i will have to look into all this.

Here's a link to the fish I'm talking about. If anyone knows some one who keeps discus & is looking for some nice ones let me know. Some new Discus - YouTube

Jim


----------



## fullmonti

I forgot to ask, any shows for this hobby going to be in the area any time soon?


----------



## daggekko

Scrap the 180?!?!? There is a chattanooga repticon June 15/16 and Atlanta/lawrenceville at the end of July.


----------



## fullmonti

Thanks, I googled Chat repticon will have to check it out! 

Yes the 180 is literally coming apart at the seams. It is 3/4" glass & heavy as hell! I offered it to a friend that has reptiles. Or I will cut it apart & haul it out of here.


----------



## daggekko

OH nevermind. I had an OLD 125 that had 1/2" glass and it was a pain to move. HA I was going to suggest scrapping it at my house! I wish the Chat expo was larger.


----------



## Trickishleaf

Just remove the silicone 1 pane at a time and reapply.


----------



## daggekko

Trickishleaf said:


> Just remove the silicone 1 pane at a time and reapply.


I had a dull moment(at least I think)-are you talking about taking the glass panes out or just simply removing and reapplying silicone? I was about to ask if you'd ever tried to remove a pane from any tank. I have 10 10 gallon conversions and 2 20L;s- I always just bust the pane out that I need to remove cause thats about the only way it would come out


----------



## daggekko

Here are some photos from my conversion projects. Really upset cause I had a nice thread on the gecko forums(GU) but I used to use webshots to host photos and they changed completely and now all my old photos are gone. 
Flickr: daggekko's Photostream


----------



## mrmrsmcd

Hello - I am Ryan, live NE Atlanta in Gwinett. Just really found this hobby after stumbling upon repticon last month. 

I have been a reefer for years and just started a build on a 75g. Looking for any tips and general frog help. 

Most specifically now is lighting. I never made te switch from T5 to LED previously, which way should I go to light a 48 inch tank?

Is it possible to use a art Home Depot style hanging fluorescent or should I be more advanced?


----------



## Firawen

mrmrsmcd said:


> Hello - I am Ryan, live NE Atlanta in Gwinett. Just really found this hobby after stumbling upon repticon last month.
> 
> I have been a reefer for years and just started a build on a 75g. Looking for any tips and general frog help.
> 
> Most specifically now is lighting. I never made te switch from T5 to LED previously, which way should I go to light a 48 inch tank?
> 
> Is it possible to use a art Home Depot style hanging fluorescent or should I be more advanced?


Hi Ryan,

T5s are fine for frogs but I prefer LED. I have a 48" T5 I got from a pet store that I have on a 55 gallon that I'm using as a plant tank until I start to build it out. I believe light your reptiles makes an LED bar that is 48", but it's not cheap and I think you have to email Todd to get it since it's not on his website. In my experience plants favor LEDs. You could probably use a HD fixture as long as the bulbs were the right color temperature etc. 
What kind of frogs do you have/are you getting?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrmrsmcd

Firawen said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> T5s are fine for frogs but I prefer LED. I have a 48" T5 I got from a pet store that I have on a 55 gallon that I'm using as a plant tank until I start to build it out. I believe light your reptiles makes an LED bar that is 48", but it's not cheap and I think you have to email Todd to get it since it's not on his website. In my experience plants favor LEDs. You could probably use a HD fixture as long as the bulbs were the right color temperature etc.
> What kind of frogs do you have/are you getting?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


Thanks - firawen, it's mostly a cost thing - spend for LED and save in the long run or us some sort of fluorescent in the interim until I figure out exactly. I soldered an LED one time, which was fun but aesthetically, I need a more viable solution. I will check out the reptiles site. 

Still pondering frogs... Really. Not sure. I know I committed to a species with such a large tank, which I am cool with - but seems like a big decision, ha. I don't think it will be Leucs


----------



## Firawen

mrmrsmcd said:


> Thanks - firawen, it's mostly a cost thing - spend for LED and save in the long run or us some sort of fluorescent in the interim until I figure out exactly. I soldered an LED one time, which was fun but aesthetically, I need a more viable solution. I will check out the reptiles site.
> 
> Still pondering frogs... Really. Not sure. I know I committed to a species with such a large tank, which I am cool with - but seems like a big decision, ha. I don't think it will be Leucs


If you can afford the LED I would go for it, otherwise maybe get a more affordable T5 and save up for an LED fixture.

With a tank that size I would go for a group of some larger frogs. Red galactonotus are pretty cool in my opinion. I think in my 55 I'm going to put a group of A. bassleri "Sisa", but I still haven't decided for sure.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darts15

Yeah with a 75 gallon you can do a lot. You could build it to have a lot of terrestrial room, or a lot of climbing and arial room. If you make it a more terrestrial tank, I would suggest a group of P. terribilis, or as Firawen suggested A. galactonotus. If you were going for the more arial style, a group of thumbnails, leucs or tricolors/anthonyi would work great. Hope that helped.


----------



## mrmrsmcd

The terribilis are definately on the short list.

Let me ask this, as a newb - are there species in the PDF world that are generally much tougher to keep?

I understand everything has its variables, but I tend to be an animal purist. Like I said, I know I'll be TEMPTED to join species, but after reading more from Fireawan's post, I'll try to resist that temptation.


----------



## Darts15

Well, yes and no. Generally for beginners, frogs such as O. pumilio and some thumbnails aren't recommended for beginners due to their difficulty to breed, and just the fact that they're smaller and more delicate. Also, I've heard A. galactonotus species also tend to pose significant issues when concerning breeding, but I have little experience with them. P. terribilis and most tincs are great starter frogs because they're big, very bold, and very active. A lot of other frogs will have the tendency to hide from ya' and you're constantly wondering if they're still with you. Just read around in the "Species" forum on the site, and I believe a difficulty level is posted with each frog, as well as reasoning as to why the rating is given. Hope that helps!


----------



## papafrogger

You could do a group of auratus in that size tank.


----------



## Darts15

papafrogger said:


> You could do a group of auratus in that size tank.


Yeah that'd be good. And they're a good hardy beginner frog.


----------



## james67

just skimming the last couple of posts and thought i'd chime in. a $20 home depot T8 shop light is fine. this isnt a reef tank and your frogs would be just as happy with any light. they come from areas that can be pretty dimly lit under the forest canopy. really the lighting is just for plants and your viewing pleasure. nearly all plants will do fine with a T8 or T5 or even a few CFL bulbs.

also, if your looking for a group frog, i wouldnt consider auratus my first choice. they can be just as agressive as tincs. your best bet would be something in the phyllobates genus.

james


----------



## Trickishleaf

daggekko said:


> I had a dull moment(at least I think)-are you talking about taking the glass panes out or just simply removing and reapplying silicone? I was about to ask if you'd ever tried to remove a pane from any tank. I have 10 10 gallon conversions and 2 20L;s- I always just bust the pane out that I need to remove cause thats about the only way it would come out


I have indeed. All it takes is 2 brand new razor blades. Shove a razor blade in the crack at a corner. Take the next razor blade and slide it in the crack just above the previous one. Make sure the blade goes all the way through the silicone and comes out on the other side. Now remove the first razor blade and slide it in just above the second one. Continue this process till you have cut through all the silicone holding that pane on. It should now come off with minimal prying. 
I have taken an entire aquarium apart piece by piece doing this.


----------



## mrmrsmcd

james67 said:


> just skimming the last couple of posts and thought i'd chime in. a $20 home depot T8 shop light is fine. this isnt a reef tank and your frogs would be just as happy with any light. they come from areas that can be pretty dimly lit under the forest canopy. really the lighting is just for plants and your viewing pleasure. nearly all plants will do fine with a T8 or T5 or even a few CFL bulbs.
> 
> james


Thanks for reading between the lines here. I think I will probably start with an HD light and move toward led once I better understand the nuances of viv lighting.


----------



## diggenem

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Zoo Med 18x18x24 with a faux rock and gorilla glue/peat background? It was originally built as a palu so no false bottom. I originally wanted tree frogs or maybe even Geosesarma sp. for it if nobody wants it, but its just sitting in my garage now for about 2 years. Nothing has ever lived in it and I'm sure the cement has cured by now. Looking for maybe $120 for it or maybe a couple of thumbnails.

The build log and pics can be found here Rockwall Paludarium Build Log. Pic Heavy - Page 2


----------



## Firawen

diggenem said:


> I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Zoo Med 18x18x24 with a faux rock and gorilla glue/peat background? It was originally built as a palu so no false bottom. I originally wanted tree frogs or maybe even Geosesarma sp. for it if nobody wants it, but its just sitting in my garage now for about 2 years. Nothing has ever lived in it and I'm sure the cement has cured by now. Looking for maybe $120 for it or maybe a couple of thumbnails.
> 
> The build log and pics can be found here Rockwall Paludarium Build Log. Pic Heavy - Page 2


I saw you had a waterfall test on that link. Is the pump built into the tank or is it drilled to put one on the outside?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem

Firawen said:


> I saw you had a waterfall test on that link. Is the pump built into the tank or is it drilled to put one on the outside?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


The tank is drilled and the water fall was powered by a zoomed 501.


----------



## mrmrsmcd

Hello fellow ATLiens - I am wondering where there might be a decent pet store on the north side where I can buy some leaf litter - of even check out some frogs and vivarium plants in person. 

The new viv isn't quite ready for frogs but I am hoping to add some after starting cultures and observing my setup for a few. 

Looking for 4-6 Powder Blue Tincs if anybody in the area has them.


----------



## mrmrsmcd

Something weird happened with tapatalk here's a pic:










Plants just came in so I will wash and prep them and post the first planting photos one build thread.


----------



## daggekko

I doubt you'll find a petstore in GA selling leaves. I'm at 30340. I have oak leaves in my yard and behind the fence if you are really in need. PM me if you really need them


----------



## markpulawski

Hey guys I will be up next week, Wednesday night defending our trivia title (probably get there Monday or Tuesday night). I have a big garbage bag filled with Mango leaves (they would need to be boiled) if anyone is interested, also a small bag of Marcgravia rectiflora...I would love to trade both for a couple of cuttings of a different species of Marcgravia.


----------



## mrmrsmcd

markpulawski said:


> Hey guys I will be up next week, Wednesday night defending our trivia title (probably get there Monday or Tuesday night). I have a big garbage bag filled with Mango leaves (they would need to be boiled) if anyone is interested, also a small bag of Marcgravia rectiflora...I would love to trade both for a couple of cuttings of a different species of Marcgravia.


Do you know where you will be? I have a family busy week but might be able to meet. Unfortunately I am a complete newb and don't have any of your mentioned trades. Do have cash though... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Mark, 
I'll see if I can get you a couple of pieces of the ABG marcgravia that I have and bring it with me when Ben Afflecks ummm..stuff...reigns supreme again.


----------



## markpulawski

Never be afraid of spooge Field, any idea what species they have? I did email 2 guys there today to see if they had anything but thanks, I would love a piece of yours


----------



## Toxic frogs

Looks like we got a couple new froggers on here.....maybe time for another meet...lol. I doubt my wife would let me host another one this soon though. Anyways, welcome to the new folks....if ya need any cocohuts or planters or even feeding stations let me know. I should have some pland cuttings soon too.

Brian S.


----------



## fullmonti

I'd like to see in person how people have done things. Always helps to see & ask questions in person, I'm up for a little road trip.

Thanks


----------



## Toxic frogs

your welcome to stop by and check out my stuff if ya want Full. Ill be up in cleveland tenn not far from you in a week or 2 if you wanna meet up and talk frogs over a meal or a beer.

Brian


----------



## fullmonti

Yes that would be good. You can PM me or call 423 667 7608 to make arrangements.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## papafrogger

I could gather up some magnolia leaves. Luckily i now have a giant tree right outside my front door.


----------



## Firawen

Just wanted to let everybody know in case anyone is interested, this Saturday (June 8th) is Endangered Species Day at the Atlanta Botanical Garden from 10AM-2PM. There's going to be tables set up with different animals and stuff from different places, and it seems like it's gonna be really cool. I'll be volunteering at the event so I hope to see some of you there.

Events | Atlanta Botanical Garden


----------



## fieldnstream

Not sure what species, I'll bring you a sprig.


----------



## markpulawski

Hey guys my big customer asked me to move my trip back a week, so it looks like Wed the 19th would be trivia day. Hope this does not screw anybody up, see you all next week.


----------



## fullmonti

Is there a tank builder in the Atlanta area that also has experience building vivariums?


----------



## diggenem

fullmonti said:


> Is there a tank builder in the Atlanta area that also has experience building vivariums?


Do you mean a company?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Firawen

Wasn't one of the guys at the frog meet in January an aquarium/vivarium builder? Does anybody who was there remember which guy it was? I'll bet it is enormously cheaper to build a viv yourself, so that's what I would do unless I was getting like a 500 gallon viv for a doctors office or something.


----------



## fullmonti

I had a 180gal fish tank that pretty much came apart at the seams. We are going to to put in a viv/paludarium in the same foot print, 60"x30"x 48" tall. Having never built a small tank I'm not comfortable taking on something like that.


----------



## Firawen

fullmonti said:


> I had a 180gal fish tank that pretty much came apart at the seams. We are going to to put in a viv/paludarium in the same foot print, 60"x30"x 48" tall. Having never built a small tank I'm not comfortable taking on something like that.


Now I'm a little confused - are you looking to have a glass aquarium built to fit that footprint or do you want someone to take your tank, give it a background, and plant it?


----------



## fullmonti

I wouldn't trust that tank with even a little bit of water in it, the silicone just turned loose. I gave it to a friend to keep a snake in. It was built into the house so the paludarium will fill that space.


----------



## markpulawski

I just posted these in for sale, a proven pair of Rio Branco, they are $425 shipped but since I am coming to Atlanta next week I can hand carry them up for $375. I will be in possibly Monday night but definitely Tuesday night, staying in the Marietta area.

The legs are a nice powder blue, the color was washed out by the flash.


----------



## papafrogger

Does anyone have any cool little peperomia cuttings up for trade on wednesday? Im looking for prostrata, emarginella, serpens, and reptans in particular but will take others. Contact me and we can discuss trades/price


----------



## fullmonti

No one ever said if there are any viv. builders in the area. Anyone know?


----------



## markpulawski

fullmonti said:


> No one ever said if there are any viv. builders in the area. Anyone know?


Check with Wes (Randommind) 2 or 3 pages back, he said he was coming to Atlanta and could deliver some, he builds some the best euro vivs in the states now.


----------



## fullmonti

Thanks and that is so funny, someone else gave me his name just last night. I have already sent him an email. It's a small world after all.


----------



## papafrogger

Is anyone near the norcross area planning on meeting up Wednesday? Im in need of a ride and willing to contribute gas money and/or isopods.


----------



## fullmonti

If the meeting/gathering, what ever is happening tonight no one ever said where or when (I ask a couple times). It's a three hour drive for me so if I'm ever going to get to one of them I'll need some info in advance next time.

Jim


----------



## Firawen

Greetings from Costa Rica! I just got here and I'm going to the CRARC tomorrow and staying for about a week, then I'm going to Manuel Antonio. I'll make a flickr when I get back and will post a link here so everyone can see the pictures. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Toxic frogs

Hey all....im gonna be having some P. vitattus froglets available shortly if anyone is interested. Ill post some pics in a few days....these arent you typical looking vitattus...the parents striping is bright red and the legs are blue. As soon as i can get some good pics ill post them.


----------



## daggekko

If anyone could use some cultures of gliding melanos let me know. I've got 3-4 that are on the brink of an explosion and I don't have enough mouths to feed them to.


----------



## papafrogger

Hey all. I have 4 auratus "el cope" coming out of the water now. I wanted to see if anyone is interested in buying/trades when they are ready to go. I prefer these to go local but if anyone knows someone who is interested let me know! Im open to just about any trades for frogs so tell me what you got!

Edit: im also open to trades for tanks. Mainly interested in verts.


----------



## jrudd013

Im Josh i live in auburn al, been lookin for some froggers close. ATL is only a couple of hours away. Im fairly new to frogs. Ive kept and breed all sorts of species of snakes and lizards though. Id love a meet. Im currently workin on a 40 breeder for some imis.


----------



## Firawen

jrudd013 said:


> Im Josh i live in auburn al, been lookin for some froggers close. ATL is only a couple of hours away. Im fairly new to frogs. Ive kept and breed all sorts of species of snakes and lizards though. Id love a meet. Im currently workin on a 40 breeder for some imis.


Hi Josh, I hope to see you around sometime. What lizards have you bred? Also, what morph of imis? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fullmonti

papafrogger said:


> Hey all. I have 4 auratus "el cope" coming out of the water now. I wanted to see if anyone is interested in buying/trades when they are ready to go. I prefer these to go local but if anyone knows someone who is interested let me know! Im open to just about any trades for frogs so tell me what you got!
> 
> Edit: im also open to trades for tanks. Mainly interested in verts.


Would love to have a couple but not ready yet. Maybe next time.


----------



## papafrogger

fullmonti said:


> Would love to have a couple but not ready yet. Maybe next time.


They wont be ready to go for another few months anyways. I figure around November or december


----------



## fullmonti

It might work out then!

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Firawen

Who's going to Repticon this weekend? Under The Canopy told me last time that they wouldn't be there this time, so there probably won't be much in the way of PDFs.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daggekko

Ill be there on sunday for a little while.


----------



## Khernunnous

Hi All,

Atlanta resident here looking for social dart buddies in and around the Atlanta area. I've been out of the hobby for a few years, but am just getting started on a new tank and will be looking to pick up some frogs in the fall. Used to volunteer in the frog room at ABG back when Ron was still there and always looking for other frog geeks to chat with.


----------



## Firawen

Khernunnous said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlanta resident here looking for social dart buddies in and around the Atlanta area. I've been out of the hobby for a few years, but am just getting started on a new tank and will be looking to pick up some frogs in the fall. Used to volunteer in the frog room at ABG back when Ron was still there and always looking for other frog geeks to chat with.


Hi,

Are you going to repticon this weekend? You might meet some of the other local froggers there. It shouldn't be too hard to find frogs locally, there are a pretty decent number of froggers around here.

By the way, I volunteer at ABG now but I started after Ron left.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Hey everyone. I am in a bit of a bind and need some extra money fast. I have some supplies, plants, and 3 el cope auratus tadpoles with back legs and front will be popping very soon to offer up for sale.

Ill let the tads go for 15 each obo. Or 35 for all 3
3 phase 22 panels 15 takes all obo
I could throw together a plant trimming package including tillandsia pups, a small rooted heart fern plant, syngonium podophyllum in a pot and some peperomia scandens and/or p. Argyreia for 15 obo 
Giant orange isopod culture for 5$
Dwarf grey culture packed with bugs for 5$
Temperate white springtail culture for 5$

Take it all for 70$ I need this to go asap. Willing to meet halfway. Let me know!

James


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Hey everyone. I am in a bit of a bind and need some extra money fast. I have some supplies, plants, and 3 el cope auratus tadpoles with back legs and front will be popping very soon to offer up for sale.
> 
> Ill let the tads go for 15 each obo. Or 35 for all 3
> 3 phase 22 panels 15 takes all obo
> I could throw together a plant trimming package including tillandsia pups, a small rooted heart fern plant, syngonium podophyllum in a pot and some peperomia scandens and/or p. Argyreia for 15 obo
> Giant orange isopod culture for 5$
> Dwarf grey culture packed with bugs for 5$
> Temperate white springtail culture for 5$
> 
> Take it all for 70$ I need this to go asap. Willing to meet halfway. Let me know!
> 
> James


Will you be at repticon tomorrow or sunday? Iam interested in all the plants and bugs.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

I wasnt planning on going but i may be able to come out and meet up on sunday. Ill pm you when i know what plans are.


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> I wasnt planning on going but i may be able to come out and meet up on sunday. Ill pm you when i know what plans are.


Yea let me know. I could probably meet you wherever is best for you.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papafrogger

Im putting up the tads 10$ each 25$ for all 3. Already showing front leg bumps.(UE el cope auratus). The 3 phase panels for 15$. And i can put together 2-3 dwarf grey iso culture and 1-2 fresh temperate white springs cultures. Trying to gather up rent money so i want to move these asap. Im willing to meet about halfway.


----------



## papafrogger

Was able to make rent. Im going to raise up the tads, so ill have 7 froglets available in a few months.


----------



## fieldnstream

Glad everything worked out for ya bubba! Also, stoked about the tads!


----------



## papafrogger

fieldnstream said:


> Glad everything worked out for ya bubba! Also, stoked about the tads!


Ill be sure to post some pics up of the froglets. Getting some nice blue ones.

Heads up for anyone looking for java moss. The Aviarium has 4-5 nice sized bunches left. Picked some up yesterday. Filled a full 32oz deli cup. 5$. They are located right by gwinnett place mall.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

Hi all,
I'm Paul and I live in Peachtree City. I have had dart frogs for about six months. I leucs and auratus. I am completely addicted. I am about to start a third viv that I plan on housing thumbnails in. I was thinking Varadero. Any thoughts, suggestions or input on a good source?


----------



## Daleo

Ptcfrogman said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Paul and I live in Peachtree City. I have had dart frogs for about six months. I leucs and auratus. I am completely addicted. I am about to start a third viv that I plan on housing thumbnails in. I was thinking Varadero. Any thoughts, suggestions or input on a good source?


I've got a few Varadero froglets. I come to Augusta, GA every now and then. Otherwise shipping would be pretty cheap. I'd like to raise them up a little more though. They're about 1 month old now. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

Absolutely. It will probably take me a few weeks to finish the viv and work out any problems. Let me know when they are ready, and I'm sure we can work something out.
Thanks.


----------



## papafrogger

Word of warning to anyone who does get some java from the aviarium.... Bleach it. Looked in the cup and found at least 2 snails. Glad i decided to soak it for a while before i used it.


----------



## itskris

I have several different vining plants, 3 orchids (not the best shape), and 2 misc plants with some moss on a planted pillar from Planted Glass Box. 

I am planning on moving to a different area in town and decided not to take this with me. 

If anyone wants it I can let it go for $75 including all the plants, planted pillar, base of pillar to hold water, and the LED light and light stand I use for it. Paid $125 for the pillar and $80 just for the lights. Not to mention the plant costs.

Text me if you want to see pictures 972-832-4083. I'm in Sandy Springs just north OTP next to perimeter mall.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Heya guys...sorry it took so long but finaly got some pics of the vittatus.








Its not a very good pic but itll have to do. Im selling froglets for $20 each if anyone is interested. They are cool frogs and they eat like little pigs too, already on hydei. Send me a PM if your interested. Will deliver if local.
Thanks.

Brian S.


----------



## markpulawski

I am coming up in the next 2 weeks, I have several film can with suction cups, if anyone wants them I can bring them up.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Mark I'll take em. You need anything?


----------



## fullmonti

Under the heading of the only stupid questions is the one not ask.

What do you use film cans with suction cups for?

Jim


----------



## markpulawski

fieldnstream said:


> Hey Mark I'll take em. You need anything?


Yes large quantities of cashish....nonsequential

Jim you can stick them on the sides of the tank to put deposition sites up higher for frogs that prefer that....and some people just like to play with the little rubber thingy's which is why Field has requested them.


----------



## itskris

fullmonti said:


> Under the heading of the only stupid questions is the one not ask.
> 
> What do you use film cans with suction cups for?
> 
> Jim


You put the on the glass and it acts as an tad drop site if you don't have a lot of broms or water holding spots.


----------



## fullmonti

Very clever, thanks.

I missed the last get-together because it was never said where & when it would be. Any plan for the next one?


----------



## markpulawski

Headed up tomorrow guys, maybe we can get together, will be in Marietta...I will check to see if trivia has resumed


----------



## daggekko

Monti, Mark likes to eat at either hooters or tilted kilt in the marietta area. Hopefully you can make it to one. 

Mark, 2 weeks? I see some sort of issue with your timeline! I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow evening so I won't be joining in.


----------



## fullmonti

These get togethers seem to be like something from the Xfiles. They might be on a certain day, at maybe one of two places, with no mention of a time, only some talk of trivia. Is there also a secret hand shake?


----------



## daggekko

You about nailed it with that description!


----------



## markpulawski

fullmonti said:


> These get togethers seem to be like something from the Xfiles. They might be on a certain day, at maybe one of two places, with no mention of a time, only some talk of trivia. Is there also a secret hand shake?


We don't usually have something nailed down until the day of or the day before based on who's coming but it's always been on Wednesday night. I thought I asked you to PM me the day we were getting together last time I was up and I would confirm where and when and I never heard from you....it's very informal, just some folks getting together for a beer and some wings and if trivia is going on we like to play.


----------



## fullmonti

I did PM you a day or two before the day. You said details would be giving a little later, they never were. I get that it's an informal thing, but it's a two hour drive if I'm ever going to make it. Just need a little notice to make some plans. Sadly don't think I can make it this Wed.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## fieldnstream

Always a good time yall. Adam, hope you can make it next time! Brian lemme know if you decide to get that "whitening" done...I've heard its quite invigorating.

P.S. don't show anyone the secret handshake...southeast dendromafia members only.


----------



## daggekko

Whitening? What did I miss? If Mark would have kept to his original 2 week advance notice I would have made it!

I am super excited that the show will finally be here tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## markpulawski

Adam last Thursday I stated I would be up in the next 2 weeks, that means this week or next, it turned into this week due to my customers schedules, sorry it did not work out. The good news, I am coming back up....in 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## daggekko

So there is "next" in your post. Somehow or another I missed that...or you just edited that post...

Well in 6-7 weeks I am sure my work schedule is going to get moved back to ending at 8pm so I might not make it either way. 

Did you ever get another male guimbeaui? What about that modesta you have-ever find it a mate?


----------



## papafrogger

Testing the waters on possible trades. I currently have 7 el cope auratus froglets. 3 just ootw the other 4 are just over a month. Anyone have any froglets/juvies they would like to trade when these guys are ready in a month or two? Im mainly interested in smaller frogs, ranitomeya sp, pumilio or terriblilis. 
Let me know if youre interested. Would rather keep this batch local and not risk shipping my first froglets.


----------



## Toxic frogs

Ive got some vitattus subadults I could part with if your interested.

Brian


----------



## fieldnstream

"Some" is an understatement bubba...


----------



## markpulawski

Toxic frogs said:


> Ive got some vitattus subadults I could part with if your interested.
> 
> Brian


sub adults, does that mean they can vote but not drink?


----------



## Firawen

I finally got around to uploading all of my pictures from Costa Rica in June, so here they are:
https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157635298963939/

I didn't go delete the bad ones before uploading, so pardon the (many) bad pictures.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

Anyone in the Atlanta area have an adult female green and black Auratus (Costa Rica) that they would be willing to sell?

Thanks,
Ptcfrogman


----------



## jen17

I live in south Georgia, about 4 hours from ATL. I am just starting in this hobby. I have a 3'x2.5'x3' viv that I'm currently working on that will house leucs. 


Jennifer


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Jen,
Welcome to the hobby! Good choice with leucs, they are great beginner frogs... they were some of my first frogs and I still keep a group. There are lots of froggers in northern Florida, so it would be a good idea to start making connections there as well (if you havent already). Feel free to let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!
-Field


----------



## jen17

Is there a thread with the North Florida froggers? If not, how can I find them?


Jennifer


----------



## Terribilisdude24

Hello, I'm from Marietta, Ga. and I'm somewhat of a novice. I have a pair of E. anthonyi 'SI' who have given me my first group of tadpoles.


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Jen, 
Just keep an eye on location when viewing posts. If you see someone from close by just shoot em a PM, most people on here are gonna be friendly. There are way more froggers in Florida than in GA, so it shouldn't be hard to find some. If you have trouble just let me know and I'll reach out to some friends down there and see if they know anyone up your way (or at least close). 
-Field


----------



## fieldnstream

Very nice on the SI's! They are definitely prolific frogs, my trio gave me TONS of tads. If you need any help don't hesitate to ask, I'm not too far north of you.


----------



## Terribilisdude24

Thanks! That's really kind of you.


----------



## markpulawski

I'll be around tomorrow night if anyone wants to grab a beer.


----------



## agrosse

Is anyone in the Atlanta area working with vittatus? I have a lonely male id like to pair up.

Alan


----------



## Firawen

agrosse said:


> Is anyone in the Atlanta area working with vittatus? I have a lonely male id like to pair up.
> 
> Alan


Back in August Toxic Frogs had some sub adults available, try and ask him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

I'm sure Brian could help you out, last I heard from him he had tons of vitts.


----------



## Khernunnous

Hi All,

Anyone in the Atlanta area working with Varaderos and have froglets for sale? P/M me if so!

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## Daleo

Khernunnous said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone in the Atlanta area working with Varaderos and have froglets for sale? P/M me if so!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Robert


I've got varadero froglets ready. I live in Columbia, SC, but I travel to Augusta often and Atlanta every now and then. Been planning to visit the GA Aquarium soon. I could bring some when I do.

One of my frogelts


----------



## Firawen

Khernunnous said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone in the Atlanta area working with Varaderos and have froglets for sale? P/M me if so!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Robert


My Varaderos were breeding a lot for a while, but they haven't done it lately. If you don't find any you can PM me in a few months and see if I have any then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

Mike (bigmike64) was having a lot of success with his varaderos. Haven't heard from him in awhile though.


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> Mike (bigmike64) was having a lot of success with his varaderos. Haven't heard from him in awhile though.


Last time I heard from him he told me thay they stopped after being moved to a new tank.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

Yall I have a ton of hydroton that I'm not gonna use. $5 per gallon, can probably do 15 gals with some to spare. Hoping to get rid of it all at once and I'd rather not ship. Willing to meet up within a reasonable distance. Open to trades so if you have something to offer let me know. Also have some banded imi tads in the water and rio teribe tads in the water so those will be available soon (except for the second rio...thats Marks!).


----------



## fieldnstream

Stuff I can bring to Repticon if anyone has interest:
Hydroton
Mag leaves
Live oak leaves
Alocasia black velvet
Pellionia pulchra
Marcgravia 
Oakleaf creeping fig
0.0.1 banded imi (tan line)
White iso cultures


----------



## agrosse

If anyone is interested in trading frogs or frog stuff for Georgia aquarium tickets I have two that are up for grabs, and I can include a personalized behind the scenes tour with them if I'm working the day they are used.

Pm me if interested

Alan


----------



## frogmanchu

Who all will be at repticon

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

I'll be there for a lil while Saturday am, pretty sure Brian is comin too.


----------



## frogmanchu

Sweet, but I won't get there till sunday I gotta work lol. I know ill be out for some azureus and some others hoping for dwarf cobalts too. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Email Tom and Jane at Under the Canopy Farms:
Under The Canopy Farms
They breed a bunch of tincs and are awesome people, if you let them know what you're looking for I'm sure they would help you out.


----------



## frogmanchu

Thanks. I totally got a hold of them. Dwarf cobalts in my future. Lol.


Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

Does anybody who lives in Alpharetta or Atlanta have any iso's, springs, and bean beetles they would like to sell? I am looking for dwarf white isos, dwarf gray stripped isos, temperate whites springs or silvers.


----------



## markpulawski

I will be up that way the 4th and 5th, staying in Norcross.


----------



## daggekko

Norcross Mark? You always stay an hour away! Haha Norcross is almost my backyard! I'm starting a new job on the 4th so I have no clue what I'm working. If my schedule gets to where it should be I will be at the show Saturday morning. I may even have a table. Not sure yet on that though


----------



## markpulawski

Hey Adam I have a customer having a big summit in that area, of course after I make my reservations they tell me it is 20 minutes away. No biggie a change of pace, hopefully we can all grab a beer one night.


----------



## fieldnstream

It pains me to do this, but I have to sell my very proven pair of banded imis (intermedius). There are tads and a nearly-grown froglet in the tank that I'll include. Really wanting to sell them locally. They are in a 26-gal bowfront that I was about to re-do. $280 for the pair. $350 for the frogs and viv, I'll throw in a bunch of plants to spruce it up.



I also have a trio of Banded Leucs that I'm willing to sell. They are over a year old. No calling but there are some differences in body shape so it may end up being a 2.1 group. I don't have any recent pics but can take some if anyone has interest. $275 for the trio. 


My feedback thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/76106-fieldnstream-field-smith.html


----------



## ndame88

I am going to be in Marietta for work in December, any good Herp. Stores or plant stores worth visiting?


----------



## fieldnstream

I don't think there are any hero-specific shops left in the area. Yeah, it sucks I know. Your best bet would be to figure out a way to get into Sun Pet.


----------



## daggekko

I want to go to sunpet! So far I know you need a tax id a pet dealers license and there was one more thing..maybe it was a fax #


----------



## markpulawski

I have 2 rooted Begonia amphioxus pots I can bring $15 each, I will be up on Monday.


----------



## daggekko

Mark I am working Monday for sure 7AM until ?? They said possibly 8-10 hours. If I have to be up there Tuesday at 7 again I may pass coming out as I tend to ignore the alarm clock in the morning. Otherwise, do you know where you'll be hanging out at?


----------



## markpulawski

No idea since I've never stayed in that area, actually my 2 days near by both start at 7 as well so it won't be late night for me either.


----------



## daggekko

Ok. I don't know of good places around there. A short trip up to Pleasanthill Rd. at Gwinnett Place Mall might be the best bet. There are a bunch of restaurants around there


----------



## frogmanchu

Hey guys coming to repticon. Any good cheap hotels around the fair grounds?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem

I stay near the fairgrounds. There are a few La Quintas not too far from it.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Thanks dig. We just gonna come sat and leave sat. I plan on getting frogs and don't want them to wigged out. I am looking to trade a prob male pat for female though

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Got a probable male Patricia if anyone would like him I can bring to repticon.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## chris82nd

How much are you asking for the Patricia? What line is it?


----------



## frogmanchu

chris82nd said:


> How much are you asking for the Patricia? What line is it?


40 bucks. Probable male. Quality captive line 1e-14 months otw.









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

12-14 months otw

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko

I've got a few of young (4+months otw) R. reticulata I think I am ready to let go of. $125ea. 

20131027_134341 by daggekko, on Flickr

Adam
404-936-7280 (NO PM's PLEASE)


----------



## fieldnstream

Really want these to go local so I'm dropping the prices:
Banded Imis $300 with viv $250 without
Banded Leucs $225


----------



## Firawen

I might not be able to go to Repticon first thing Saturday morning like I normally do since I have a show I'm doing that morning, is anyone going to be there on Sunday or late Saturday? I might be able to go early Saturday for a little bit before all the cool stuff is gone, but I don't know when the show is yet.


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> Really want these to go local so I'm dropping the prices:
> Banded Imis $300 with viv $250 without
> Banded Leucs $225


How many luecs and how old. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

It's a trio about at maturity. Can't remember off the top of my head exactly how old they are, but almost 12 mo oow if not more. Definitely awesome frogs


----------



## fieldnstream

If anyone is goin to the show tomorrow and had extra springs Tom and Jane from UTC are lookin for some...so somebody help em out!


----------



## Firawen

fieldnstream said:


> If anyone is goin to the show tomorrow and had extra springs Tom and Jane from UTC are lookin for some...so somebody help em out!


I'll have to see if I have enough to give any away

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Hey guys. We are looking forward to the show tomorrow. Be sure If you stop by to introduce yourselves, so we can put faces to the names we see on here. We love meeting fellow Dendroboard members.


----------



## Firawen

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Hey guys. We are looking forward to the show tomorrow. Be sure If you stop by to introduce yourselves, so we can put faces to the names we see on here. We love meeting fellow Dendroboard members.


Are you guys new or have you just never been to an Atlanta Repticon? I'll look for your table tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Firawen said:


> Are you guys new or have you just never been to an Atlanta Repticon? I'll look for your table tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


We have never Sold at the Atlanta Repticon before. We are from the Birmingham area and have been vending there for a while.


----------



## Firawen

Amphinityfrogs said:


> We have never Sold at the Atlanta Repticon before. We are from the Birmingham area and have been vending there for a while.


Cool, I'm looking forward to see what you have there tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullmonti

I'll be going tomorrow, my first show. Is there some meeting place to find locals? I'm from Chattanooga guess that's local enough.

Jim


----------



## frogmanchu

fullmonti said:


> I'll be going tomorrow, my first show. Is there some meeting place to find locals? I'm from Chattanooga guess that's local enough.
> 
> Jim


Hi jim I'm chris. I stay in knoxville. Hope to run into u there. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fullmonti

Maybe if there is name tags with where your from I'll be able to find some of you guys.


----------



## frogmanchu

fullmonti said:


> Maybe if there is name tags with where your from I'll be able to find some of you guys.


Sent u a pm hit me up.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firawen

fullmonti said:


> Maybe if there is name tags with where your from I'll be able to find some of you guys.


I'll be at the show early tomorrow and maybe sunday. If you go early tomorrow, look for a tall guy with long hair wearing a black shirt with an angry chimpanzee on the front 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Firawen said:


> I'll be at the show early tomorrow and maybe sunday. If you go early tomorrow, look for a tall guy with long hair wearing a black shirt with an angry chimpanzee on the front
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Will do nro. I'm leaving knox at 5 am and meeting my aunt.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fullmonti

I should get there between 10 & 11am. Kinda old guy with little hair, Yellow & black shirt, 6'


----------



## frogmanchu

Ok we should make it bout the same time. Blk shirt with a skeleton dude on it. Red mo hawk. Cant mess me lol

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Jim did u make it to Atlanta? Meet tom and jane. They are awesome. Got 3 cits and 3 dwarf cobalts. Nice peace of woof and a bag of goodies for bringing the springs it was awesome!
















Dwarf belly shot. This was as soon as we got them into qt.

























Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fullmonti

I did make it. I may have seen you across the room. Were you there with your family? I was so busy looking I kinda forgot till the last minute to look for you guys. Glad you got some goodies.

If a person was looking for a snake or a dragon that was the place to be for sure. Only one vender with tree frogs to speak of, & no small day geckos. But then I'm not ready for them any way. I did meet an orchid grower that will be very handy to know when it's time for them.

Were you just there for the day? Was that an average size show, or are some larger or smaller?

Can't wait till my tank is finally ready


----------



## daggekko

Fullmonti I have a lot of day geckos when you are ready. laticauda, robertmertensi, standingi, grandis, abbotti chekei and maybe some more soon. The guy at the back of the building had some day geckos. He had 4 CB looking laticauda, a few grandis and a couple standingi(after I got 2 from him). I saw someone else had a grandis here or there. But yeah, too bad everyone is doing cresteds and balls.


----------



## fullmonti

I did see a couple giant day geckos. I was a little taken back by the sheer numbers of critters, so must of missed the rest. It's good to find someone local that keeps these guys.
I was thinking klemmeri would be perfect for me. Wouldn't happen to have any would you?


----------



## Terribilisdude24

Got some new rivers from Jane and Tom. They are active and bold after their first day home!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Hey, It was great meeting all of you guys. Now we have a few faces to put with the screen names. We hope to see you all again at the next show.


----------



## frogmanchu

fullmonti said:


> I did make it. I may have seen you across the room. Were you there with your family? I was so busy looking I kinda forgot till the last minute to look for you guys. Glad you got some goodies.
> 
> If a person was looking for a snake or a dragon that was the place to be for sure. Only one vender with tree frogs to speak of, & no small day geckos. But then I'm not ready for them any way. I did meet an orchid grower that will be very handy to know when it's time for them.
> 
> Were you just there for the day? Was that an average size show, or are some larger or smaller?
> 
> Can't wait till my tank is finally ready


Jim I was with family and my phone died lol. That was m y first meet. I was nice meeting those I did run into. Now I know who bought my new rivers lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Hey, It was great meeting all of you guys. Now we have a few faces to put with the screen names. We hope to see you all again at the next show.


Definitely will sir. Nice meeting u too

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko

fullmonti said:


> I did see a couple giant day geckos. I was a little taken back by the sheer numbers of critters, so must of missed the rest. It's good to find someone local that keeps these guys.
> I was thinking klemmeri would be perfect for me. Wouldn't happen to have any would you?


No don't have that species. Maybe some day I'll get some. Got to get homes for all the babies I have first though(LOTS!!)


----------



## branman1986

Hey all, glad to see so many other Atlanta based froggers. I'm in Candler Park in intown Atlanta and I'm building a vivarium for my son. Going to start with a horizontal 29G(so my two and a half year old can't open it from the side) for 4 Leucs I'm getting from another member here. Also a fish convert, but had an Auratus about a decade ago for a couple of years before we went on vacation in the summer and my wife turned off the air conditioning before we left. Ended up having a cooked froggy. 

I have an addictive personality so I'll probably have 10 vivs by the end of next year.


----------



## papafrogger

I got another round of el cope auratus froglets ready to go. I have 4 total 3 are 4mos. 1 is 2 mos. Trying to get these out local to avoid shipping and avoid having to move them next month. Asking 30$ each. Pm me if youre interested.


----------



## frogmanchu

papafrogger said:


> I got another round of el cope auratus froglets ready to go. I have 4 total 3 are 4mos. 1 is 2 mos. Trying to get these out local to avoid shipping and avoid having to move them next month. Asking 30$ each. Pm me if youre interested.


Papa you in atlanta? I may have someone there to get them. Can you pm pics.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

frogmanchu said:


> Papa you in atlanta? I may have someone there to get them. Can you pm pics.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


These are sold as of now. I should have more ready to go by early spring.


----------



## frogmanchu

Ok ill keep in touch. I will be making plenty more trips your way.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

Does anyone have any tropical mosses available? I am also looking for lichens, liverworts, and hornworts. 

I am setting up a 18x18x24 and could use a bag of assorted clippings (let me know what you have) if anyone would be willing to sell me one.


----------



## branman1986

Jake H. said:


> Does anyone have any tropical mosses available? I am also looking for lichens, liverworts, and hornworts.
> 
> I am setting up a 18x18x24 and could use a bag of assorted clippings (let me know what you have) if anyone would be willing to sell me one.


Likewise...if there's enough for two, I'd love to grab a second batch.


----------



## frogmanchu

I don't have any mosses and such but ill see if I have anything ready to clip.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Jake H. said:


> Does anyone have any tropical mosses available? I am also looking for lichens, liverworts, and hornworts.
> 
> I am setting up a 18x18x24 and could use a bag of assorted clippings (let me know what you have) if anyone would be willing to sell me one.





branman1986 said:


> Likewise...if there's enough for two, I'd love to grab a second batch.


Yall I have a ton of extra plants. No tropical mosses but I do have some NOID filmy ferns that are pretty cool. I could do packages with any of the following:
Alocasia "Black Velvet"
Ficus pumilia "quercifolia" and "minima"
Philodendron "Wend Imbe"
Marcgravia sp. (maybe Ecuador)
Epipremnum pinnatum "Cebu Blue"
Peperomia meridiana
Peperomia verschaffeltii
Peperomia puteolata
Syngonium rayii
Pellionia pulchra
Various Neo pups


----------



## papafrogger

fieldnstream said:


> Yall I have a ton of extra plants. No tropical mosses but I do have some NOID filmy ferns that are pretty cool. I could do packages with any of the following:
> Alocasia "Black Velvet"
> Ficus pumilia "quercifolia" and "minima"
> Philodendron "Wend Imbe"
> Marcgravia sp. (maybe Ecuador)
> Epipremnum pinnatum "Cebu Blue"
> Peperomia meridiana
> Peperomia verschaffeltii
> Peperomia puteolata
> Syngonium rayii
> Pellionia pulchra
> Various Neo pups


Hey Field if you have enough you should save me a cutting of that marcgravia sp. I have some marcgravia umbellata and/or begonia "withlacoochie" for trade if youre interested.


----------



## Firawen

Jake H. said:


> Does anyone have any tropical mosses available? I am also looking for lichens, liverworts, and hornworts.
> 
> I am setting up a 18x18x24 and could use a bag of assorted clippings (let me know what you have) if anyone would be willing to sell me one.


I have some moss I got from Josh's Frogs. I think it's either mood moss or sheet moss, but I'm leaning towards sheet moss. PM me if you're interested. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

papafrogger said:


> Hey Field if you have enough you should save me a cutting of that marcgravia sp. I have some marcgravia umbellata and/or begonia "withlacoochie" for trade if youre interested.


I have plenty bubba, remind me next time I'm gonna see ya and I'll bring it.


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> Yall I have a ton of extra plants. No tropical mosses but I do have some NOID filmy ferns that are pretty cool. I could do packages with any of the following:
> Alocasia "Black Velvet"
> Ficus pumilia "quercifolia" and "minima"
> Philodendron "Wend Imbe"
> Marcgravia sp. (maybe Ecuador)
> Epipremnum pinnatum "Cebu Blue"
> Peperomia meridiana
> Peperomia verschaffeltii
> Peperomia puteolata
> Syngonium rayii
> Pellionia pulchra
> Various Neo pups


Hey field what type of neo pups if you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

No idea bubba, some friends sent me a bunch without any ID's so I dunno what any of my broms are haha. I'm growing most of them out for my own use but would include a couple in a plant package.


----------



## frogmanchu

Sweet how much for a package

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

Field you should take James up on that umbellata offer, that is the sweetest marcgravia in the hobby outside the unobtainable white margined and the brown species. The last piece of white margined sold for $172 for a 5" piece.


----------



## papafrogger

Hold up. Had to check... It is marcgravia rectiflora NOT umbellata. My bad.


----------



## branman1986

Firawen said:


> I have some moss I got from Josh's Frogs. I think it's either mood moss or sheet moss, but I'm leaning towards sheet moss. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Much appreciated and nice meeting you!


----------



## Firawen

branman1986 said:


> Much appreciated and nice meeting you!


No problem, it was nice to meet you too. Like I said, let me know if you need help with anything.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndame88

*In Atlanta for the week*

Looking for greenhouses or stores that sell viv friendly plants. Really looking for oak leaf ficus and bergonia. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## fieldnstream

*Re: In Atlanta for the week*



ndame88 said:


> Looking for greenhouses or stores that sell viv friendly plants. Really looking for oak leaf ficus and bergonia.
> 
> Any recommendations?


I have a butt-ton of oakleaf, lemme know if you need some


----------



## ndame88

Fieldnstream

I might take you up on the offer, staying at hotel in Marietta until Friday.


----------



## agrosse

Guys,


If anyone needs feeders, I have way to many bean beetles and I'm willing to trade some off. These cultures have been seeded once a week for 5 weeks in order to continually produce. Each one has 100+ beetles in currently.

Also have a couple starter cultures of purple isos and springtails that are extra too.


----------



## fieldnstream

I'm interested in some beetles, you looking for anything in trade? I've got tons of plants, wood, etc. I could definitely use more springs too, had my first rio teribe froglet show up yesterday.


----------



## ndame88

agrosse said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> If anyone needs feeders, I have way to many bean beetles and I'm willing to trade some off. These cultures have been seeded once a week for 5 weeks in order to continually produce. Each one has 100+ beetles in currently.
> 
> Also have a couple starter cultures of purple isos and springtails that are extra too.


I'm interested, staying in Marietta until tomorrow, not sure how far away you are.


----------



## UKOBACH

Hey I'm Vince just started my profile today and came across this forum, thought it was ironic that I live here in midtown. I started off last April with four green and black auratus and their all still alive, healthy, and active! They all get along. I feed them flies that's about it. Still learning and want to build a better viv for another type of morph, which I'm still in decision for what type. My first vivarium was kind of a gift from a friend who has a zoo of all types of lizards: europlatyus, Jackson's, ones the bark like dogs and so on not sure of all the names, but he turned me on too frogs! One question when I planted my plants they were a lot smaller and overtime really filled my viv they all seem happy and love their space. But what's your input on how crowded it is in their. They come to the front and wait for fly time!


----------



## agrosse

Pm 's sent 

A better picture


----------



## diggenem

What's up people? Was wondering if any of you local guys would be interested in this tank. It has a tree fern background and natural corkbark panels for the sides. The tank has been drilled for plumbing and to accommodate a fogger. It already has the false bottom installed. Dimension are 30x18x24.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko

How much for the tank?


----------



## diggenem

I was thinking $200 obo. I also have the stand and fogger for it

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ndame88

Thanks for the cultures Alan, nice meeting you as well.


----------



## agrosse

No problem man! It was great to meet you too.


----------



## Jake H.

Thanks too Alan! Now I have more bean beetles than I know what to do with, haha.


----------



## papafrogger

Anyone know of places to get dry ice in gwinnett county? Just found a black widow in one of my tanks. I dont want to go anywhere near it with my hands so hoping to bomb the s$#@ out of it.


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Anyone know of places to get dry ice in gwinnett county? Just found a black widow in one of my tanks. I dont want to go anywhere near it with my hands so hoping to bomb the s$#@ out of it.


Don't they sell dry ice at grocery stores? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Firawen said:


> Don't they sell dry ice at grocery stores?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yeah right after i posted i remembered seeing some at ingles. Going to try there tomorrow


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Yeah right after i posted i remembered seeing some at ingles. Going to try there tomorrow


Good luck, I would die if I found a black widow in one of my vivs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Luckily it doesnt have any frogs in it.


----------



## markpulawski

James why spend $$, just get a wad of paper towel and squash man...


----------



## papafrogger

markpulawski said:


> James why spend $$, just get a wad of paper towel and squash man...


Google img search false widow (didnt see an hourglass) "man nearly loses his leg"

Thats why


----------



## daggekko

I'd still go with a wad of paper towels. Or tongs. I use tongs when I'm trying to grab spiders out of plants in my gecko tanks


----------



## diggenem

The dry ice would insure there are no survivors or painful surprises.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

Hey All,

First day on Dendroboard. I am still trying to figure out of the in's and out's of the forum but I am very excited to meet some new people in the hobby. Amphinity Frogs suggested I join the sit.

We are actually two people  Me (John Wiseman) in Atlanta GA and my partner (Andrea Fultz) in Charleston SC.

I got into PDF about 2 years ago and have had success breeding what I have and now I am looking to go crazy with PDF. We have breeding Cobalts and breeding R. vents at them moment but hoping out other frogs start poopin' out some eggs soon (D. tinc BAKHUIS, R. benedict's, R. variabilis, P. terribles-mints and bicolors). And hoping to add many more to that collection.

Of course we are on here to meet cool new froggers but also to buy/sell/trade frogs to increase our collection.

Thank you for your time, John Wiseman


----------



## daggekko

Welcome to the site! I don't really have any advice for you on in's and out's for the site. I just do what I do!!

I'm in Doraville and keep mainly Phelsuma, but also have crested geckos, gargoyle geckos, Mantellas, a single Uroplatus, and 2 species of Ranitomeya-reticulata and intermerdius. From time to time there is a local get together but it isn't strictly planned. Meets usually happen at hooters or tilted kilt out in marietta area. Don't know when the next one is going to be though



The Dendrobatidae Project said:


> Hey All,
> 
> First day on Dendroboard. I am still trying to figure out of the in's and out's of the forum but I am very excited to meet some new people in the hobby. Amphinity Frogs suggested I join the sit.
> 
> We are actually two people  Me (John Wiseman) in Atlanta GA and my partner (Andrea Fultz) in Charleston SC.
> 
> I got into PDF about 2 years ago and have had success breeding what I have and now I am looking to go crazy with PDF. We have breeding Cobalts and breeding R. vents at them moment but hoping out other frogs start poopin' out some eggs soon (D. tinc BAKHUIS, R. benedict's, R. variabilis, P. terribles-mints and bicolors). And hoping to add many more to that collection.
> 
> Of course we are on here to meet cool new froggers but also to buy/sell/trade frogs to increase our collection.
> 
> Thank you for your time, John Wiseman


----------



## Firawen

daggekko said:


> Welcome to the site! I don't really have any advice for you on in's and out's for the site. I just do what I do!!
> 
> I'm in Doraville and keep mainly Phelsuma, but also have crested geckos, gargoyle geckos, Mantellas, a single Uroplatus, and 2 species of Ranitomeya-reticulata and intermerdius. From time to time there is a local get together but it isn't strictly planned. Meets usually happen at hooters or tilted kilt out in marietta area. Don't know when the next one is going to be though


You have Uroplatus now? What species? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko

Boarding geckos possibly indefinitely for a friend. Got one lineatus. Hope to get some more soon if I can find some available


----------



## fieldnstream

Y'all I still have that trio of banded leucs for sale. Hard to believe no ones snatched em up, they are awesome frogs! Just switching focus to lil frogs. Anyway, offers of trades for thumbs, cool plants, etc are always welcome.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys I have finally started posting on this site. I have been in the hobby since May of this year. It has really gotten my attention like porn caught Tiger Woods' attention. I am hooked haha. Anyway, I own 0.0.3 D. Auratus "El Cope", 3.0 O. Pumilio "San Cristobal", 1.1 O. Pumilio "Salt Creek", 1.1 O. Pumilio "Isla Colon" and 0.0.1 R. Vanzolinii(soon to be 1.2.1). I have 1 huge springtail culture, 3 smaller springtail culture, 2 smaller dwarf white isopod cultures. I have been wondering how many PDFers lived in this state. So far I have bought all my frogs from FL or northeast. Look forward to keeping in touch and talking with the fellow GA PDFers.

Tony


----------



## papafrogger

Its good to see we are getting some more people in the area! Really happy to see more obligates locally. Anybody have any cool plants up for sale? Really looking for some more peperomias i dont have, selaginellas, marcgravia, or anything else interesting. I may be able to trade some if anyone is interested. Off the top my head i have begonia thelmae and begonia glabra as well as some ficus var minima i can take some cuttings from. Let me know what you got.


----------



## papafrogger

papafrogger said:


> Its good to see we are getting some more people in the area! Really happy to see more obligates locally. Anybody have any cool plants up for sale? Really looking for some more peperomias i dont have, selaginellas, marcgravia, or anything else interesting. I may be able to trade some if anyone is interested. Off the top my head i have begonia thelmae and begonia glabra as well as some ficus var minima i can take some cuttings from. Let me know what you got.


Im still trying to get my hands on some peperomia prostrata and emarginella.


----------



## TonyI25

Anyone know of any White Banded Fants locally? I know of a guy selling them in WA but was trying to see if anyone had them locally.


----------



## fieldnstream

Welcome Tony!
I know a couple of guys with white-bandeds, but the closest one is in FL. If you are still looking when it gets warmer lemme know and maybe I can help ya find some.


----------



## fieldnstream

If anyone has interest I have a couple of extra 20XH's that I'm not using. They are basically double-height 10's and would be awesome verts for pums or vents. $40 for both. I have enough stuff to make complete kits (hydroton, ABG, plants, wood, film canisters, etc...) so it would be really easy to get them set up.


----------



## TonyI25

fieldnstream said:


> Welcome Tony!
> I know a couple of guys with white-bandeds, but the closest one is in FL. If you are still looking when it gets warmer lemme know and maybe I can help ya find some.


Thanks. I will let you know. It just seems to not want to get really cold here haha. Does he have them readily available?


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> If anyone has interest I have a couple of extra 20XH's that I'm not using. They are basically double-height 10's and would be awesome verts for pums or vents. $40 for both. I have enough stuff to make complete kits (hydroton, ABG, plants, wood, film canisters, etc...) so it would be really easy to get them set up.


Phil I'm interested where are u in Atlanta. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Woo. El dorado tads in the water! Anybody around have obligates breeding?

Edit: Let me know when those rio teribes get older Field


----------



## TonyI25

papafrogger said:


> Woo. El dorado tads in the water! Anybody around have obligates breeding?
> 
> Edit: Let me know when those rio teribes get older Field


James what does your el dorado tank look like? I have a Isla Colon pair and a Saltcreek pair. I need some female cristobals for as of right now I have 3 males. If you know of anyone that has some, let me know.


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> James what does your el dorado tank look like? I have a Isla Colon pair and a Saltcreek pair. I need some female cristobals for as of right now I have 3 males. If you know of anyone that has some, let me know.


http://www.imgur.com/qsxnBXw.jpeg
Its a 20high. Crappy phone picture but i took some good ones earlier ill post in a bit

Look up shawn H. (sports_doc) and Mark pulawski. Mark comes up to atlanta pretty often and focuses mainly on pums


----------



## TonyI25

Looks good. Did you see eggs first or just find the tads?


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Looks good. Did you see eggs first or just find the tads?


I actually never saw anything until i saw a froglet then at least one other and then they disappeared into thin air, never to be seen again. Then this time i saw some eggs they deposited into a flooded seed pod, and now i saw a fresh tad in ome of the broms. Im assuming the froglets died so im hoping these make it.


----------



## TonyI25

Nice! Well good luck. Keep us up to date with how they are doing. I would like to know how it goes. I am still waiting on mine to produce, if they haven't already. It's exciting waiting for this kind of stuff.


----------



## papafrogger

I lost it when i saw the first froglet. I drug my girlfriend over to show her and jumped up and down a few times.


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Woo. El dorado tads in the water! Anybody around have obligates breeding?
> 
> Edit: Let me know when those rio teribes get older Field


I'm working with grannies and bastis. My bastis are dumb and won't transport or raise the tads though. I'm on a wait list for more grannies, and mine are a little young to breed. I might get some escudos but I am really hoping to get some lehmanni and histos (cha-freakin-ching) from Tesoros so I am holding out on getting anything new for a while. If I get any of my obligates breeding I'll post here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

papafrogger said:


> http://www.imgur.com/qsxnBXw.jpeg
> Its a 20high. Crappy phone picture but i took some good ones earlier ill post in a bit
> 
> Look up shawn H. (sports_doc) and Mark pulawski. Mark comes up to atlanta pretty often and focuses mainly on pums


I have asked both. Neither have one as of right now. All I am finding right now are pairs, not single females. These guys are begging for some females to be put in the viv.


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> I have asked both. Neither have one as of right now. All I am finding right now are pairs, not single females. These guys are begging for some females to be put in the viv.


Try posting a wanted thread. No one will ship until spring though


----------



## markpulawski

Hey check with Dart666 he had some Cristo's a while back, CB he may be able to sex 1 or 2 for you.


----------



## TonyI25

Thanks Mark. I asked him already also haha. No luck. But I have found someone that might have some. He is the one I bought the unknowns, which have turned out to be males, from. I just got my 1.1.1 of R. Vanzoliniis. So now I have 1.1.2. They are such amazing frogs. Hopefully they take quickly and give me some tadpoles.


----------



## papafrogger

Looks like the baby will be here today! At the hospital now.


----------



## frogmanchu

papafrogger said:


> Looks like the baby will be here today! At the hospital now.



Congrats bro. Hope all is well and the bby is happy

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Tony try Robert Nhan for christo juries, I know he pulled some the other day. If you aren't in a hurry we could split shipping costs when I get some stuff from him.
James if these rios make it ones got your name on it. The other one is Marks. And there are more on the way...


----------



## fieldnstream

frogmanchu said:


> Phil I'm interested where are u in Atlanta.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


An hour north of the city mein bruddah


----------



## 20200

Does anyone have any recommendations on where to buy some glass? If they'd drill holes in it too that be great!


----------



## fieldnstream

I get mine from Ace, but they just cut glass don't think they drill holes.


----------



## frogmanchu

Ace is the place for picture glass bit they won't drill it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Some aquarium shops drill glass but the price is usually $20 per hole and at your risk.


----------



## Firawen

My local glass shop, Dixie Glasshoppers, charges $15 a hole I think. They're pretty good but I don't know how close you are to them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem

Firawen said:


> My local glass shop, Dixie Glasshoppers, charges $15 a hole I think. They're pretty good but I don't know how close you are to them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Where are they located because I need a top for my 56 and my local shop is going to charge me close to $150
for a top with three holes drilled






papafrogger said:


> Some aquarium shops drill glass but the price is usually $20 per hole and at your risk.




Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Firawen

http://www.dixieglasshoppers.com/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Firawen said:


> http://www.dixieglasshoppers.com/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Link not working firawen. Are u in Atlanta

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firawen

frogmanchu said:


> Link not working firawen. Are u in Atlanta
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Weird, it works for me. I'm really close to Atlanta. Here is the address for the place 

2706 East Ponce De Leon Avenue*Decatur,* GA * 30030

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

If you guys build a lot of vivs and cut a lot of glass, it might be cheaper and worth your while to buy a tool yourself. They have bits for dremels that work well. I am about to go buy some bits for my dremel and see how they work. I have googled it and watched videos and doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## TonyI25

Here is the link to my first eggs just laid today.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...50250-my-first-eggs-o-pumilio-isla-colon.html


----------



## Firawen

TonyI25 said:


> If you guys build a lot of vivs and cut a lot of glass, it might be cheaper and worth your while to buy a tool yourself. They have bits for dremels that work well. I am about to go buy some bits for my dremel and see how they work. I have googled it and watched videos and doesn't seem that hard.


I've drilled holes before, it's so nerve wracking that I just have professionals do it now. And in my experience after drilling one hole the bit gets dull and will crack other tanks more easily. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Sorry to keep you all hanging. Our last hospital trip was a false alarm but we are back and staying this time. She hasnt progressed into full labor yet but we are expecting today or tomorrow. Will update as soon as we know whats going on. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> Sorry to keep you all hanging. Our last hospital trip was a false alarm but we are back and staying this time. She hasnt progressed into full labor yet but we are expecting today or tomorrow. Will update as soon as we know whats going on. Thanks for the support!


If you can't take care of your frogs anymore because of the baby, I'll gladly take them off your hands... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

papafrogger said:


> Sorry to keep you all hanging. Our last hospital trip was a false alarm but we are back and staying this time. She hasnt progressed into full labor yet but we are expecting today or tomorrow. Will update as soon as we know whats going on. Thanks for the support!


Papa you need any help feel free to hit me up and congrats.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

The new morphling
http://www.imgur.com/fxK5rZy.jpeg

Riley Hunter Kennedy. He was born at 10:28. 7lbs 7oz. 18 3/4". 

I think I can handle the frogs, you can borrow my first born if youd like haha. Yall are awesome, thanks for the support and thoughts.


----------



## Firawen

papafrogger said:


> The new morphling
> http://www.imgur.com/fxK5rZy.jpeg
> 
> Riley Hunter Kennedy. He was born at 10:28. 7lbs 7oz. 18 3/4".
> 
> I think I can handle the frogs, you can borrow my first born if youd like haha. Yall are awesome, thanks for the support and thoughts.


Congratulations man! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Firawen said:


> Congratulations man!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thanks! He looks identical to his big brother.


----------



## frogmanchu

Beautiful kid bro. Many congrats. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

frogmanchu said:


> Beautiful kid bro. Many congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hes coming home in a few hours.


----------



## Bryan

Hello,
I am Bryan from Atlanta Ga. I currently reside in Douglasville Ga., which is about 20 min. outside of Atlanta. I have been in and out of this hobby for about 12+ years now. Extremely happy to learn of so many froggers is such close proxcimity. 

I currently have 7 viv's, and I am working with Leucs, Auratus, Regina's , Patricia's, Terribillis, Vittatus, and my favorite; (Pumilio, Cayo Nancy). 

My cultures/ feeders include, springtails,Phoenix worms,crickets, both fruit flies. 
I recently acquired a culture of bean beetles and attempted to start 2 other cultures. I am only having luck with the original culture for some reason. All cultures are maintained at about 72 - 75 degrees. This will be an ongoing project because my Terribillis have finally acquired a taste for them. 

Happy Frogging!
Bryan


----------



## agrosse

Brian,

Welcome! 

What line are the Regina your working with? I have the SNDF and Nabors Lines.

If you need any been beetles i have tons.....


Alan


----------



## TonyI25

Hey Alan how big are the bean beetles? Do mostly just the auratus and tincs eat them? Do they culture easily and fast?





agrosse said:


> Brian,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> What line are the Regina your working with? I have the SNDF and Nabors Lines.
> 
> If you need any been beetles i have tons.....
> 
> 
> Alan


----------



## agrosse

Tony,

They are a little larger than a hydei fly. All of my tincs take them and we feed them to auratus/terribilis/leucs/tricolors at work. Id say its over 50% of what I feed now. The life cycle is about a month so I seed cultures every week until they start producing. I will have some new ones ready to go in a couple weeks if you want me to set one aside for you. I also have pink, temperate, and silver springs and dwarf white and costa rican purple isos.

Alan


----------



## daggekko

agrosse said:


> Tony,
> 
> They are a little larger than a hydei fly. All of my tincs take them and we feed them to auratus/terribilis/leucs/tricolors at work. Id say its over 50% of what I feed now. The life cycle is about a month so I seed cultures every week until they start producing. I will have some new ones ready to go in a couple weeks if you want me to set one aside for you. I also have pink, temperate, and silver springs and dwarf white and costa rican purple isos.
> 
> Alan


Where in Atlanta are you? I'd like to get in on some spring cultures and bean beetles..well maybe on the beetles-I keep thumbs and Phelsuma so I don't even know if I need them for any reason! Call or text me 404-936-7280 
Adam


----------



## TonyI25

Hey so what is a list of everyone's available frogs for sale?


----------



## daggekko

I'm undecided at the moment. I have R. reticulata that are in the 6 month range, just don't know if I'm ready to let them go. I also have a group of female imitator intermedius. May let a couple females go. 

On a secondary note, I just picked up some bean beetles and pink springtails from agrosse (Alan). Super nice guy and very pleased with the cultures!


----------



## TonyI25

Hey Dag if you get a chance, post some pics of those guys. I am trying to decide which frogs to get next. I really want some white banded fants but so far I only know of two people who have them. So far the best deal shipped from WA is 3 for $415. I am hoping to have 7 Isla Colon froglets ready to ship at 3 months oow in May.


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Hey Dag if you get a chance, post some pics of those guys. I am trying to decide which frogs to get next. I really want some white banded fants but so far I only know of two people who have them. So far the best deal shipped from WA is 3 for $415. I am hoping to have 7 Isla Colon froglets ready to ship at 3 months oow in May.


Check understory for the fants. They just got introduced to hobby last year so theyll be pretty tough to find. 

Keep me updated on those colons, Id really like to get some!


----------



## TonyI25

Will do. So far 7 are developing healthy. I am thinking about another 2 days til they get transferred. How do I check with them. I never understood how that works with those companies.




papafrogger said:


> Check understory for the fants. They just got introduced to hobby last year so theyll be pretty tough to find.
> 
> Keep me updated on those colons, Id really like to get some!


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Will do. So far 7 are developing healthy. I am thinking about another 2 days til they get transferred. How do I check with them. I never understood how that works with those companies.


You can get their contact info on their website and call/email them asking for availability. From what ive heard calling them is best. They wouldnt ship until spring though (neither would anyone else for that matter)


----------



## TonyI25

papafrogger said:


> You can get their contact info on their website and call/email them asking for availability. From what ive heard calling them is best. They wouldnt ship until spring though (neither would anyone else for that matter)


Ok. Thanks. I think I am going to wait until March. He says he has more and so far he is the cheapest. Understory was selling theirs fro $185 each. 

James do you deal with just Auratus or other kinds too?


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Ok. Thanks. I think I am going to wait until March. He says he has more and so far he is the cheapest. Understory was selling theirs fro $185 each.
> 
> James do you deal with just Auratus or other kinds too?


I have the 1.1 el cope auratus
1.0.2 standard leucs
1.1 el dorados
1.0.3 vitattus
0.0.1 rio teribes
The el copes and el dorados are the only ones who are breeding, and the el dorados are still working on feeding froglets.


----------



## TonyI25

That is awesome. I have :

0.0.3 D. auratus "el copes"
3.0.0 O. pumilio "cristobals" in the process of getting 2 females
1.1 O. pumilio "saltcreek"
1.1 O. pumilio " Isla Colon"
1.1.2 R. Vanzolinii


----------



## papafrogger

The El Copes were my first dart frogs. Theyre great, a little skittish at times but theyre bolder than most auratus


----------



## TonyI25

papafrogger said:


> The El Copes were my first dart frogs. Theyre great, a little skittish at times but theyre bolder than most auratus


Great frog. Was my first set of frogs too. They are about a year now, but I have yet to see or hear any calling. I am hoping to get at least a pair out of these 3. I am tempting to re-do their set up though. It keeps getting over grown and is boring to me. It was my first one and before I knew of any cool little details.


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Great frog. Was my first set of frogs too. They are about a year now, but I have yet to see or hear any calling. I am hoping to get at least a pair out of these 3. I am tempting to re-do their set up though. It keeps getting over grown and is boring to me. It was my first one and before I knew of any cool little details.


I was convinced my pair was 2 females until they were about 14-15 months old. Their call is a really deep and quiet buzzing sound. I have heard it a total of maybe 5 times but have gotten 8 froglets from them thus far. If you do have a male it will probably start calling soonish. My female is quite a bit bigger and fatter than the male but auratus are damn near impossible to sex before 2+ years.

Edit: in fact this is the second pair of frogs i have gotten from field that i was dead set they were females. Both end up as pairs. Found out when i found eggs from the el copes and a froglet from the el dorados


----------



## Jake H.

If anyone is interested I have a 15 gallon tall frog free viv for sale/trade and a 20 gallon long. 

Here is a link to the thread for the 15 gallon tall build
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/114681-10-gallon-tall-final-product.html


Here are some updated pics




























I drilled the 15 gal for a fan but the hole will also fit a mist nozzle. Comes with the fan, you'll need to put screen over it to make it frog safe though. The glass and screen front was just redone to become fly and frog escape proof. 

I also recently added some clippings of Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia', Pilea 'Jobe's Tears', and two other vines whose names have escaped me. Its been seeded with temp white springs, and I only added a few dwarf purple? iso's when I built it but I haven't seen them since. I'd like $80 for it (light not included). I will also consider trades, just let me know what you have.

I will take $10 for the 20 gallon long, previously held some Plethodons and just needs to be sterilized again.


----------



## Jake H.

The 20 gallon has been spoken for.


----------



## TonyI25

Do any of you guys have any broms for sale? I could use some extras in some of my vivs and for future builds.


----------



## Jake H.

Bump on the 15 gallon tall, $60. Just realized how ridiculous $80 is, haha.


----------



## fieldnstream

Lol James...had me second guessing my sexing abilities for awhile with those El Copes, glad all the frogs ya have gotten from me are doing well and breeding for ya!

I have 2 banded imi froglets ready to go but would be willing to sell the pair to an experienced frogger. The first two Rio Teribe froglets are spoken for but I should have more available soon. Adult trio of banded leucs are still available, calling every day...willing to give a killer deal to get a lil extra spending $ for a trip I'm taking next weekend.

I have a good selection of assorted neos available as well, probably 10 extras.


----------



## TonyI25

Field how much for the neos? Could you take some pics of them?

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyI25

Does anyone have any R. Variabilis "southern" for sale in the area? I am looking for at least 3. Let me know.


----------



## fieldnstream

Tony PM me your number and I can text you pics/prices


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Does anyone have any R. Variabilis "southern" for sale in the area? I am looking for at least 3. Let me know.


Ive been looking for some as well. As far as i know there isnt any local. Last i heard the closest were florida.


----------



## TonyI25

I am torn between the Southern and Highland. I love them both. I am just wondering if the Southern have the blue/green hue on the dorsal side?


----------



## papafrogger

As far as I know Highland = green and blue Southern = yellow and blue


----------



## TonyI25

fieldnstream said:


> Tony PM me your number and I can text you pics/prices


Field PM sent


----------



## fieldnstream

Tony and James I want variabilis too, maybe we could split an order three ways...I can get either locality so just lemme know.


----------



## daggekko

Let me know what y'all find as far as frogs and prices go. I may want to go in on a couple too!


----------



## frogmanchu

Hey guys and gals. Just wanted to put the word out on the upcoming repticon here in Knoxville. I'm in process of getting a booth and debuting my latest adventure. I'll have a few frogs and such for sale. Just wanted to spread the word.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

frogmanchu said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just wanted to put the word out on the upcoming repticon here in Knoxville. I'm in process of getting a booth and debuting my latest adventure. I'll have a few frogs and such for sale. Just wanted to spread the word.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk



Hey will you be at the one coming here this weekend?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

TonyI25 said:


> Hey will you be at the one coming here this weekend?


We'll be there. Swing by and chat for it bit if you come.

BTW I know a couple of you guys asked for isopods last time. We will have some at this show.


----------



## frogmanchu

TonyI25 said:


> Hey will you be at the one coming here this weekend?


Nah won't make that one. Im launching black frog exotics. We will have lots of feeders a few frogs and tanks as long with most pdf

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

Supplies

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

frogmanchu said:


> Nah won't make that one. Im launching black frog exotics. We will have lots of feeders a few frogs and tanks as long with most pdf
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Congrats frogmanchu and good luck. Whats the hobby like in Tennessee? We are looking at doing shows in Nashville and Chattanooga this year. Maybe we will get to see you there.


----------



## frogmanchu

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Congrats frogmanchu and good luck. Whats the hobby like in Tennessee? We are looking at doing shows in Nashville and Chattanooga this year. Maybe we will get to see you there.


Thanks bro. Its plenty of us here just spread out. Not sure what Chattanooga holds, but they should be better this year. Its a lot of us spread across the state

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## branman1986

papafrogger said:


> The El Copes were my first dart frogs. Theyre great, a little skittish at times but theyre bolder than most auratus


So far my froglets have been hanging out on the moss in the open and eating like gluttons!


----------



## papafrogger

branman1986 said:


> So far my froglets have been hanging out on the moss in the open and eating like gluttons!


Awesome! They were pretty bold when i had them. Im glad theyre doing well.


----------



## Jake H.

Does anybody have any Black Tomocerus cultures available? I'm also looking for tropical whites and temperate blue globular.

I also have well established temperate whites cultures in 24 oz containers for $5 each. I have 6 available right now and I will trade for springs and iso's.


----------



## TonyI25

I am pretty bored and wanting some new projects. Does anybody have any terrariums for sale? Only bad thing is I am running out of room to put them haha. I really need to step on the pedal of buying a house. I went to repticon and saw the exo terra x-large and fell in love. Once I get a house, I will build a huge viv. I always love pushing my mind to it's highest potential.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

To those we got to talk to at the Atlanta Repticon this weekend, it was great seeing you. We hope to see you again at the next show and bring you guys some more variety in frogs.


----------



## TonyI25

Anyone in here want a ball python? I have one I no longer want. It is young.


----------



## papafrogger

Hey all, I have a 30gal (19High,30Long,12.5Deep) I need to sell ASAP. Need the funds for diapers(no pity party just being honest) and I don't want to move it. The tank is a bit older and has 2 medium sized chips in one of the corners that I filled with silicone. It holds water perfectly so the chips are just an aesthetics issue.
















one chip at the top the other at the extreme bottom of the picture.
I also have 4 producing Temperate white springtail cultures for sale as well.

I'm asking $30 obo for the tank and $5 each for the springtails.

I really need these to go asap so let me know if you're interested and we can work something out. Ill go through my tanks today and see if I have any plants that are ready to be cut and post those up later as well.


----------



## agrosse

Just got 4 benedicta today from jruffing46. They are so much cooler in person!

I can't take my eyes off the tank.

Adam (daggekko) got some really nice looking intermedius too!


----------



## daggekko

Yeah can't thank Jared enough. Second time getting awesome frogs from him. 

20140115_123835 by daggekko, on Flickr
This is a retic froglet I found in the tank about a week or so ago. Figured the Atlanta group might like a photo! Either the parents raised this one or it was able to find enough food(between fruit flies, springtails etc.) to do its thing!

20140110_132019 by daggekko, on Flickr


----------



## papafrogger

Anyone interested in a probable female F1 '10 rio teribe? ~2 years, no calling. Message me if you are.

I also have some cutting available:
Marc. Rectiflora
Begonia glabra
Beg. Thelmae (withlacoochee)
Ficus pumilia var. Minima
Ficus var. Quercifolia (oak leaf)
Pep. Scandens variegated
Pellionia repens
1 or 2 cuttings of a really tiny no ID shingler
And a few cryptanthus "pink star" pups.

Message me and we can discuss prices.


----------



## Jake H.

The 15 gallon viv has been sold. Still looking for giant black springs and also giant canyon isos.


----------



## diggenem

Figured I would offer this up again. 56 gallon column. Everything in the pic is included including the wood, stand and a reptifogger. The tank has been drilled for draining as well as for the fogger. The sides have been blacked out. Asking $250 obo.


























Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

diggenem said:


> Figured I would offer this up again. 56 gallon column. Everything in the pic is included including the wood, stand and a reptifogger. The tank has been drilled for draining as well as for the fogger. The sides have been blacked out. Asking $250 obo.
> View attachment 89889
> View attachment 89897
> View attachment 89905
> View attachment 89913
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


How come you never finished the project? Looks like you had something in mind.


----------



## diggenem

I did but lack of funds definitely put my idea's on hold

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Wherever you were going with it was the right direction. Its a beautiful tank. If its still available when I get to a stable financial state i will be interested. Looks like it would be a great setup for some pumilio


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

If its not sold by the time we come back in April, I'll grab it.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Papa where you at in Atlanta. May be able to get me aunt to get it. Since im in Tennessee. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Papa where you at in Atlanta. May be able to get me aunt to get it. Since im in Tennessee.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Im in norcross just northeast of ATL about 30 minutes out


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Okay I'll talk to her and see if she can meet you for it. Gimme to weeks to get paid again

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Okay I'll talk to her and see if she can meet you for it. Gimme to weeks to get paid again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Ok keep me posted.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Will do.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem

papafrogger said:


> Wherever you were going with it was the right direction. Its a beautiful tank. If its still available when I get to a stable financial state i will be interested. Looks like it would be a great setup for some pumilio



Thanks! My girlfriend does not want me to let it go. I really don't want to let it go either. My finances are just a bit shot right now. Pums does sound nice though

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Would anyone be interested in a trio of alanis tincs. Not sure of the sex.0.0.3. Two are 1.5 yrs otw. The other is 4 months otw. Asking $100 for all or $40/frog for the adults and 20 for the froglet.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

here's a pic of the adults.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

Does anyone near norcross have a spare producing melano culture or 2? Mine crashed and i have 2 about a week from producing. I can trade with plants or sprintail cultures


----------



## fieldnstream

Last call for locals on this banded leuc trio, $200. Calling every day.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Oh how I wish waiting on income tax. Great looking trio Phil. I've been looking for those. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

have they laid any eggs? Or do you know if there is a pair in the trio?
If there is I'll grab them when I swing through in April again.


----------



## fieldnstream

No eggs that I've seen, but the tank is planted densely, so it's totally possible that there have been some. Sexing leucs has never been a huge challenge for me, I just haven't pulled them out and looked closely since they've hit maturity. I'll pay closer attention next time I feed.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

fieldnstream said:


> No eggs that I've seen, but the tank is planted densely, so it's totally possible that there have been some. Sexing leucs has never been a huge challenge for me, I just haven't pulled them out and looked closely since they've hit maturity. I'll pay closer attention next time I feed.


Phil keep me posted on what they are please?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

It's looking like a 1.2 y'all


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Sweet! Thanks Phil. I'll pm you about them.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys I need some wood for some of my vivs. Do any of you have any? I know I could find some in the woods but that kind decomposes way to fast. Hopefully I can find some on here cheaper than the ones I have found online that are expensive plus shipping. Let me know what you got.

Tony


----------



## agrosse

Tony, 

I have a lot of mopani wood. It's super dense, sinks in water, and is pretty awesome looking. I had an add in the classifieds, 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/151457-mopani-wood.html
Didn't sell much of it and just haven't gotten around to relisting at a better price. If you want a lot and can give you a great deal, or will entertain interesting trades.

You can email: [email protected]

Alan


----------



## TonyI25

Hey anyone who has facebook, add me, Tony Iannuzzelli. I just started up a new page.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Will do tony.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

Any of you guys keep salamanders? If so, what are you working with?


----------



## daggekko

Hey I did a clean up of over grown plants out of my reticulata tank today. Found these

20140129_163513 by daggekko, on Flickr

If anyone in the area wants to do a plant scrap trade I'd be up for it!

20140129_164909 by daggekko, on Flickr

I've got Begonia rex, something that I think is peperomia, and a couple of Syngonium that I believe are rayii


----------



## papafrogger

daggekko said:


> Hey I did a clean up of over grown plants out of my reticulata tank today. Found these
> 
> 20140129_163513 by daggekko, on Flickr
> 
> If anyone in the area wants to do a plant scrap trade I'd be up for it!
> 
> 20140129_164909 by daggekko, on Flickr
> 
> I've got Begonia rex, something that I think is peperomia, and a couple of Syngonium that I believe are rayii


Looks like peperomia serpens to me, or possible scandens


----------



## TonyI25

daggekko said:


> Hey I did a clean up of over grown plants out of my reticulata tank today. Found these
> 
> 20140129_163513 by daggekko, on Flickr
> 
> If anyone in the area wants to do a plant scrap trade I'd be up for it!
> 
> 20140129_164909 by daggekko, on Flickr
> 
> I've got Begonia rex, something that I think is peperomia, and a couple of Syngonium that I believe are rayii



That's awesome on the eggs. I believe my vanzos are courting as I type this. Hopefully I find eggs in the morning!


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hey guys im curious about what all frogs you guys keep. Anyone feel like sharing. I know im not in the atlanta area, but you guys are really close and im hoping to be in and out of Atlanta this year. Would really like to work along side you guys.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## agrosse

I'm working with vanzos, benedicta, cobalts, azureus, vittatus, and 2 lines of Regina. 

What are you working with BlackFrog?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Right now Im working with 3 alanis, 3 dwarf cobalts, 3 citronellas, 4 fire bellies, and 3 banded luecs as soon as I get to Field. I had Patricia but just sold my last two. Im thinking of getting vanzolini and red eyes soon.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys. I am working with vanzos, isla colons, cristobals, saltcreeks, variabilis highlands, and el copes. I have eggs from my colons and just recently today found 3 egs from my vanzos.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Tony what's a good ratio on arautus? Never kept any. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I have been living in ATL for 10 yrs now but new to the DF hobby. A new project for me but it is going very well and my collection is growing fast.

Cobalts, alanis, bi-colors, G&B auratus, R. vents, R. benedictas, R. southern varis, R. vans, R. summersi, O. pum Cristobal, O. pum Popa

Is there ever frogger meetups in the ATL area???


----------



## TonyI25

Right now mine aren't sexed. For best results I would say 1.2. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Thanks tony. Im thinking ok getting acorn hills and super blues.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko

Hey, I'm working with

Frogs:
Mantella aurantiaca
Ranitomeya reticulata
Ranitomeya imitator intermedius

Geckos:
Phelsuma-
abbotti chekei
angularis
barbouri
borbonica mater
guimbeaui
grandis
hielscheri
kochi
laticauda
nigristriata
ornata
pasteuri
robertmertensi
rosagularis
standingi
v-***** comoraegrandensis

Uroplatus lineatus

Crested geckos, gargoyle geckos

Probably soon to have some green sirensis as well

Mark P comes up from Florida every so often and as far as I know that is the only time we really get together. I could be left out of the loop but that is what I know!


----------



## agrosse

Dang Adam. That's a lot of day geckos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

The Dendrobatidae Project said:


> Is there ever frogger meetups in the ATL area???


We have had a couple of meets in the last 5 years, but not many. Brian and Steph usually host but they've been super busy lately, hopefully we can have another one soon. A few of us get together when Mark comes into town, the next time is gonna be in like 2 weeks.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

That would be great, I would love to meet some ppl in the ATL area


----------



## daggekko

Anyone in the area want to go in on an order for tree fern panels? Rough size 10x10 and rough cost $6 each. 

Text me ASAP if you want to go in on an order. I plan to order by Monday morning 404-936-7280


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

if your talking about getting them from Blue Pumilio, I have a huge order coming in, could add that to the shippment


----------



## Shedevil

Brand new baby frogger here. So new, in fact, that I don't have any frogs yet.

But I have the viv almost built and then comes planting!

Anyway, I'm from a bit south of Macon and am just starting to explore this hobby. It does seem rather addictive.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Welcome shedevil. It is addictive. You gonna love it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

Welcome Shedevil. This is a great hobby. Very addicting but worth every penny you spend. If you need anything or advice feel free to ask.

Tony


----------



## fieldnstream

Welcome! If ya need any help getting started just lemme know. Maybe post some pics of your build, I'm sure we'd all like to see it


----------



## Shedevil

This is what I have so far.

It's a 20 gallon long with ABG substrate and a 2 bulb t5 fixture. I'm thinking i'll go with a pair of tincs.


----------



## Jake H.

I have a female whites tree frog if anyone is interested. I got it for my girlfriends little brother, but now he doesn't want it. $15 for her, will also trade.


----------



## papafrogger

Hey all sounds like this ice storm coming through is going to be a doozy. In the case anyone loses power and cant keep their frogs warm Ill be willing to take them if my power stays on. My general area usually seems to weather these things out pretty well with utilities. Hopefully its not as bad as everyone is saying.

Dont hesitate to call and ask if your power goes out. I have some room to stack tubs or cups now. Just bring some cultures and temp containers. 
I am located in Norcross 30093.
The number is 770 374 0735 text/call and ask for James.


----------



## markpulawski

be up Tuesday the 18th folks, north side of Atlanta as usual, we can get together Tuesday but Wednesday would probably be beter for everyone.


----------



## TonyI25

Hopefully no one looses power tonight. I am ready for spring and some good weather. I should def have some froglets ready this spring. How are everyone's areas so far. I could play ice hockey right now if I wanted to up in Woodstock.


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Hopefully no one looses power tonight. I am ready for spring and some good weather. I should def have some froglets ready this spring. How are everyone's areas so far. I could play ice hockey right now if I wanted to up in Woodstock.


Its sleeting pretty hard at the moment. We have about an inch of ice on the ground right now. Looks like the power lines are starting to freeze which is what im worried about.


----------



## TonyI25

Yea I agree. If it stays windy the ice on the trees will make them heavy and they will fall and branches will crack. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream

Just wrestled a Yeti


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hey guys I hope all is well. We just got covered here in Knoxville. Field if I cant make it that way my aunt is willing to meet you so she can meet me here in Chattanooga when she comes. I'll pm you later with better details.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

Hey James do you have any proven male El Copes for sale? I have 3 that have yet to see or hear calling from. They are about 1.5 years old, close to 14 months if to be precise. I was thinking maybe if I get an actual calling male either one other will call or maybe I actually have 3 females.


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> Hey James do you have any proven male El Copes for sale? I have 3 that have yet to see or hear calling from. They are about 1.5 years old, close to 14 months if to be precise. I was thinking maybe if I get an actual calling male either one other will call or maybe I actually have 3 females.


I dont have any for sale but I do still have my proven pair. Maybe if you are close enough we could work a way out to put them with my male for a bit and see how they react. My male doesnt call much that I can hear but I have a noisy house so that may be why. The call is a really low pitched and really quiet buzz. When I heard it I swore it was my upstairs neighbor's phone vibrating on the floor.

I swore mine were females for the longest time but now that they have produced for me I can see some significant differences between them. They are about 2-2.5 years (Maybe field can remember what age they were.) and they started breeding around 1.5 years.


----------



## papafrogger

Shedevil said:


> This is what I have so far.
> 
> It's a 20 gallon long with ABG substrate and a 2 bulb t5 fixture. I'm thinking i'll go with a pair of tincs.


That cryptanthus in there is going to look bomb when it gets its color back. ?Personally I would add some lower growing plants on the floor so it doesnt look so flat.


----------



## markpulawski

Shedevil said:


> This is what I have so far.
> 
> It's a 20 gallon long with ABG substrate and a 2 bulb t5 fixture. I'm thinking i'll go with a pair of tincs.


I would lose the Spanish moss, it can be a problem, also what is the filler material, it almost looks like excelsior? A great thing to use for filler in between gaps, natural looking and safe is sphagnum moss, for moss that will be exposed get the yellowish bricks, it is clean of longish sticks from other plant material. Home Depot has the bricks and it will make a big difference in the appearance when you fill in around the cork bark with it.


----------



## markpulawski

OK see most of you Wednesday night, I think Tony and I will be doing a meet up Tuesday night for a quick frog hand off. Some where up north, I will be in Marietta as usual off Delk Rd.


----------



## TonyI25

Look forward to it Mark! Let me know what time and where for Tuesday. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hey guys just want to chime in and let everyone know how awesome repticon knoxville turned out to be. Seems to be a great deal of froggers here. 1st vending experience was totally worth it. Hope everyone made it through the bad weather safe.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

A few of us are getting together Wednesday night at 630 in Kennesaw, if anyone is interested lemme know


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hey field can you send my a few pics of the bandeds please. Im hoping I can get my aunt to pick them up from you. Shes coming to Chattanooga real soon. Will keep u posted.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko

Won't make the meet as I have to work.

I have cultures of springtails available if anyone is need. $10 ea going real well! PM me


----------



## fieldnstream

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Hey field can you send my a few pics of the bandeds please. Im hoping I can get my aunt to pick them up from you. Shes coming to Chattanooga real soon. Will keep u posted.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


PM me your email addy bubba


----------



## Toxic frogs

Really enjoyed the meet lastnight, the girls were sooo hot. Hope they will be working there next time. Thanks again for the plants mark...ill post some pics of the 400 gallon viv once i get it planted back up.

Brian S.


----------



## markpulawski

All I can say is wow best Tilted Kilt trivia ever, too bad I changed your molson answer to labatts, we would have ruled.....


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hey guys any of you have any citronella froglets up for sale. Ill be coming to Atlanta here soon to meet up with field.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden

Hello everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself as I live about 2 hours South of Atlanta. I moved to Hawaii almost 4 years ago but up until that point I had kept and bred PDF's for years. When I moved to Hawaii, I sold my whole collection and basically had to put the hobby on the backburner for awhile. Anyway, I transfered to Robins AFB about two months ago with my job, so I'm back in Georgia and I'm ready to get back in the hobby. I picked up a 100 gallon tank a few weeks ago for dirt cheap off of Craigslist that I plan to start work on soon (this weekend hopefully) that I hope to be the future home of a group of Orange Terribilis. Speaking of which, if anyone knows someone working with these locally and may have some available in the coming months please let me know! I'm also planning a tank for Super Blues, Azureus, and Benedicta in the near future as well. Anywho, I just wanted to introduce myself being that I am not far from the Atlanta area. Thanks for reading.


----------



## khoff

Welcome back to GA, Hayden. I'm down in Savannah, GA, and have a good selection of terribilis (among many other things). As far as what you're looking for, I currently have available:
-Adult trio of orange terribilis
-Several yellow terribilis froglets
-Several mint terribilis sub-adults
-Several azureus froglets

PM me if you'd like more info.


----------



## Hayden

Thanks for the response! PM sent.


----------



## fieldnstream

Y'all I still have two 20xh tanks up for grabs. $30 for both, I'll throw in a lil surprise for whoever snags em
Also willing to trade, lemme know whatcha got


----------



## Jake H.

Does anybody have any blackworms or whiteworms, looking for some feeders for larval salamanders (Eurycea and Ambystoma)?


----------



## fieldnstream

Have a pair of 10 verts with gs backgrounds, coco fiber sides, and vert kits by junglebox up for grabs. $100 for both...I'll throw in both 20xhs for $20 more.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys is anyone working with red eye tree frogs here? I am interested in trying to get involved with them.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Tony you ginds some let me know. My girl friend is dying to get some. Hey field I pm you my number could you shot me a text.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys I figured I'd let you know first about the 2.1 cristobal I am selling. I will sell just proven 1.1 for $300 or the trio for $375. Both males are proven and so is the female. I will also have 2 salt creek froglets available for sale in about 2 months. I plan on selling them for $125 each. Let me know if you are interested.

Tony


----------



## fieldnstream

I have way too much unused frog stuff so I'm putting the following up for sale:
2 20xh tanks (same footprint as a 10 just twice as tall) $15 each
2 10 verts with gs backgrounds and coco panel sides $50 each
1 unused 20, had a bg that I ripped out so needs a lil cleaning $10
Tons of wood (cork, manzanita, driftwood, grape) $50 enough to fill a 55gal storage box
Live oak and magnolia leaf litter at least 6 gal bags $25
ABG substrate $5 per gallon
Hydroton $5 per gallon
A large piece of gray lava rock, would be awesome for carving into a waterfall and can be drilled for planting pockets, should be easy to get moss growing all over it $40
Cypress stump with awesome roots $40
A really nice plant package including: Marcgravia from ABG, oak leaf creeping fig (a huge mat that's taking up almost half a 20L growout), minima creeping fig, Philodendron "Wend Imbe", Epipremnum "Cebu Blue", Peperomia verschaffelii, Peperomia serpens, some noid filmy ferns, various Neos, Pellionia pulchra, a mini philodendron, Ficus radicans, and more $100
I can take pics if anyone has interest, just lemme know!


----------



## Hayden

Hey Field, go ahead and put me down for some of that cork and ABG mix. I'm gonna need it for this 100 gallon build!


----------



## fieldnstream

You got it bubba! I'll add it to your list haha


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Field can you gets some pics of the wood please.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

All the wood is already spoken for bubba


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Cool a may need some neos. Lol. Im hoping to be dwn for repticon in april. Ill keep you posted.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Just did the math and I overpriced the plant package, it'll be $75.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

I got a friend looking for neo broms field. Would you sale them separately. 

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillbert95

Hello. My name is Bethany. I am from Gwinnett and I am a newby to the dart frog world. I bought my first Dendrobates Auratus at repticon as a tadpole. He is just about to come out of the water and I am so excited! BTW: Repticon is April 12 & 13th!!!

Any tips? I could use any help!


----------



## Hayden

Welcome to the addiction Bethany! It's always good to see more local froggers on the forum. My advice would be to read, read, and read some more! There are a ton of knowledgeable enthusiasts on this forum that are always willing to help. I am also planning to be at Repticon in Atlanta in a few weeks. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## fieldnstream

Welcome! Pictures of how you have the tad set up would help, but once the front legs pop I tilt the tad cup slightly so there's some dry ground to crawl out on. I usually stick a piece of mag leaf in there as a hide and put some springtails in. Get a growout ready with tons of leaf litter so it feels secure and plenty of springs so it can put on weight quickly.


----------



## TonyI25

Welcome. Its fun getting your first frog. I started out with an El Cope and the addiction grew from there Haha. Now I have all sorts of frogs breeding. It is a fun hobby. If you ever have any questions just ask, don't be afraid. Biggest thing would be to make sure you get down the process of fly culturing. You'd be surprised how much these guys eat. What sort of setup do you have for this guy?

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gillbert95

Thank you! Here are some pictures of him so far (hopefully I attached them correctly...). I have moved him to a plastic cup that I tilted and it does not take good pictures so its been about 5 days since the last one. One question I have is, how many days should it take until he climbs out? I am going to go buy my first Fruit Fly culture today so hopefully I have read enough about it. They do look a lot easier to maintain than crickets. I had to get those for my Green Tree Frog. Thank you so much for all of your help! I am really glad that I found this forum!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

After they pop front legs it can take a bit for them to come out of the water. I've had tads stay in there cup for 2 weeks after the front legs poped. Also he may be walking out when your not around and retreating back to the water. As long as the cup is tilted at a 45 degree angle he'll walk out no problem.


----------



## Gillbert95

When should I start my Fly culture then? I don't want to start it too early...


----------



## Gillbert95

I think actually bought him from you at Repticon, Amphinityfrogs! I don't remember if you remember me. I kinda stood around the booth debating with myself if I should get him or not, but you convinced me! That's too funny!


----------



## fieldnstream

I'd start two cultures in the next week, better to play it safe. Make sure there's a vented lid on his container when he crawls out of the water. What morph of auratus is it? That's a cool viv! For grow outs I like to use plastic shoeboxes with moist sphagnum, deep layer of leaf litter, and a philodendron clipping or two. Then when they get bigger they can be moved to a permanent viv.


----------



## Hayden

Amphinity, will you also be selling tads at the Repticon show?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Gillbert95 said:


> I think actually bought him from you at Repticon, Amphinityfrogs! I don't remember if you remember me. I kinda stood around the booth debating with myself if I should get him or not, but you convinced me! That's too funny!


Yep you did get him from us. I'm happy to see he's doing good and about to have a nice home. I'm also glad to see you found this forum.

Yes we should have a few tads available. Most likely Santa Isabel and Auratus tads.


----------



## Gillbert95

Thank you so much! I will definitely be buying another dart from you at repticon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

I want tads. I should be there.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## agrosse

Does anyone need an adult male cobalt?

I have a 2.1. Since the other two have paired off I figured I'd offer him up if anyone is looking, if not I'll hold on to him.

Alan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Yep you did get him from us. I'm happy to see he's doing good and about to have a nice home. I'm also glad to see you found this forum.
> 
> Yes we should have a few tads available. Most likely Santa Isabel and Auratus tads.


I would like to get some SI tads, how many will you have available?


----------



## Hayden

Same here.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

diggenem said:


> I would like to get some SI tads, how many will you have available?


I will have 8 santa Isabel tads available at Atlanta.


----------



## Hayden

How much are you selling tads for?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

I have some Banded Imitator tads growing at the moment 1 should be morphing in a week or 2! Im hoping to trade the froglets for some other Ranitomeya. If anyone is interested let me know. I also have a nearly full grown female.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Hayden said:


> How much are you selling tads for?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


$15 for Santa Isabels tads.


----------



## Hayden

Amphinityfrogs said:


> $15 for Santa Isabels tads.


Any group discounts available?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Hayden said:


> Any group discounts available?


We normally do 4 or more you get 10% off.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey this thread has been pretty quiet. How's everyone doing? Any new frogs to your guy's collections or any updates? My updates are I have 2 new Salt creek froglets and they have 3-4 tads in the water. I also have 9 Vanzo tads, 2 of which are about to come out of the water. Also have another tad in the water in their viv. My El Copes have given me 1 tad. I have seen courting from my Highlands but haven't seen any eggs yet. I also have gotten eggs from my Cristobals but they seem to be eating them after a couple of days after being laid. My Colons have laid eggs again and I believe they are taking care of at least one tad. Just haven't found it. Also got a new male Punta Laurent. Waiting to move into a house before I get a female, unless someone wants to get me one and I'll give them 2 free froglets once they give me some haha. Anyway I hope everyone is doing well and look forward to hearing how the collections are doing.

Tony


----------



## markpulawski

Hey I am coming up next week (22nd & 23rd), Wed night at the "Kilt" for trivia anyone?


----------



## markpulawski

Headed up tomorrow, let me know if Tuesday or Wednesday for everybody....or anybody...Buehler....Buehler?


----------



## Jake H.

Anybody have an epiphytic ferns, various vines, and or smaller orchids available?


----------



## Tiger

Hi,

Im new to the community and looking to buy my first setup for darts. Several years ago at one of the shows I remember there was a company selling pre-made dart setups that were really fantastic and full of living plants. Does anyone know of anyone selling these in the extended area? I appreciate any help pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Firawen

Tiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to the community and looking to buy my first setup for darts. Several years ago at one of the shows I remember there was a company selling pre-made dart setups that were really fantastic and full of living plants. Does anyone know of anyone selling these in the extended area? I appreciate any help pointing me in the right direction.


It would probably be cheaper to build your own. Also, if you build your own you can make it exactly how the type of frogs you want to get like their environment to be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

Jake H. said:


> Anybody have an epiphytic ferns, various vines, and or smaller orchids available?


I could bring about half of this, it is P nummufolia and grows really well in a viv. I am staying at the Cumberland Rd Courtyard on the north side if you wanted to swing by and pick it up.


----------



## Jake H.

Sorry just saw this. I won't be able to swing by then but I appreciate the offer.


----------



## markpulawski

No worries Jake I didn't bring it when I did not hear from you.


----------



## papafrogger

Anybody have a spare melano culture or 2? Having a mite problem lately and mine have yet again crashed....

I can either trade plants and/or springtails (temp. white) or cash. Let me know.

Edit: Turkish Gliders preferred!!


----------



## daggekko

markpulawski said:


> I could bring about half of this, it is P nummufolia and grows really well in a viv. I am staying at the Cumberland Rd Courtyard on the north side if you wanted to swing by and pick it up.


Mark next time you come up I'd like to have some of this!! I'll trade you a couple cultures of springtails or buy outright


----------



## TonyI25

Species -O. pumilio "salt creek"
Line/Origin -2011 SNDF F1's
Age - 2+ months oow
Quantity -2
Price -$125 ea

Hey guys I have these 2 salt creeks from my pair for sale. Let me know if you are interested. I am going to offer them first to any of you guys on here first. They are eating well and are plump. If you want pics just text me 770-401-5579.

Tony


----------



## TonyI25

TonyI25 said:


> Species -O. pumilio "salt creek"
> Line/Origin -2011 SNDF F1's
> Age - 2+ months oow
> Quantity -2
> Price -$125 ea
> 
> Hey guys I have these 2 salt creeks from my pair for sale. Let me know if you are interested. I am going to offer them first to any of you guys on here first. They are eating well and are plump. If you want pics just text me 770-401-5579.
> 
> Tony


Here are the little guys.


----------



## Jake H.

Hey everyone, my housing circumstances have suddenly changed and I will be moving into a much smaller place. So I have a few things I need gone as soon as possible. I'd really appreciate any help. 

Begonia, Pilea, Callisia repens, Tradescantia fluminensis, Tradescantia zebrina, water fern, and a few other randoms. $5 all. 





























20 gallon long screen top and a screen top for an 18x18 zoomed. Free.




















20 gallon tall? tank with screen top. $10.











4 fluorescent lights. One 48" and three 18" and two extra tubes. $15 all or $5 each.











Adult female whites tree frog and setup. $10




















Construction Zone 4200 Portable Workbench. $20 OBO. 




















Plant or culture or storage shelves. $5. 











I may also have some bakers racks available, I am still figuring some things out.


----------



## Hayden

Keep us updated on the baker's racks. I'd be interested in those.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

Atlanta Area Froggers,

I have 8 cobalt tinc froglets from 6 to 3 weeks ootw I need to move quickly, $125 for the group. A few pics of actually frogs are attached.

Thank you for your time, John Wiseman


----------



## Jake H.

Bump

The plants and whites tree frog are spoken for. I will take $40 for everything that is left, need this stuff gone. Thanks.




Jake H. said:


> Hey everyone, my housing circumstances have suddenly changed and I will be moving into a much smaller place. So I have a few things I need gone as soon as possible. I'd really appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> 20 gallon long screen top and a screen top for an 18x18 zoomed. Free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 gallon tall? tank with screen top. $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 fluorescent lights. One 48" and three 18" and two extra tubes. $15 all or $5 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Zone 4200 Portable Workbench. $20 OBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plant or culture or storage shelves. $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also have some bakers racks available, I am still figuring some things out.


----------



## Deker

Mario Sanchez, Kennesaw Ga about 20 minutes north of Atlanta been in the hobby since 2009 started with leucomelas and azureus then late last year started with pumilios. So far i have bastimentos, cristobals, esperanzas and waiting for dragos on friday and a few others next week. have been very stoked with this hobby and i culture isopods, fruit flies and spring tails.


----------



## Hayden

Welcome Mario! Any breeding from your Pums yet? 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

Bump, $20 for everything listed in my previous post.

I also just freed up two ten gallon tanks with sliding screen tops. $5 each.

Will do $25 everything. Thanks.


----------



## Jake H.

Bump.

One 10 gallon tank with sliding screen top.

Three fluorescent lights. One 48" and two 18" and one extra 18" bulb. 

20 gallon long screen top and a screen top for an 18x18 zoomed.


$15 for everything.


----------



## TonyI25

TonyI25 said:


> Species -O. pumilio "salt creek"
> Line/Origin -2011 SNDF F1's
> Age - 2+ months oow
> Quantity -2
> Price -$125 ea
> 
> Hey guys I have these 2 salt creeks from my pair for sale. Let me know if you are interested. I am going to offer them first to any of you guys on here first. They are eating well and are plump. If you want pics just text me 770-401-5579.
> 
> Tony


Bump on this. I will let them go for $100 each. they still doing great and eating like pigs. Let me know if any you guys are interested.


----------



## Jake H.

A friend of mine is looking for R. imitator intermedius, and the following tincs alanis, infer-alanis, yellowback, citronella, and azureus. If anybody has any or a line on some locally please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

We have some alanis, but we are located in birmingham. We are vending this weekend at the birmingham repticon if he is willing to make the drive.


----------



## Jake H.

Thanks for the response, but I don't think he'll be willing to drive that far.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

We can ship also if he wants. If he is interested he can email us at [email protected]


----------



## papafrogger

Anyone have any 10g-20g tall verts? I have a 20g long, plants, and/or cash for trade.


----------



## Hayden

PM sent.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deker

Hey everyone,
I'm in the kennesaw area just 15 minutes north of Atlanta. I have 3 but pretty sure it's 5 oophaga pumilio 'cristobals' that are over 7 months old and are simply nature dart frogs line. Would like to ask for 100 for each, will check again to make sure if there is 5.

Thanks!


----------



## papafrogger

Hey all Im clearing out alot of plants in my tanks and have alot of plants coming out so Im putting some plant packages put together. The plants included will be

Begonia thelmae
Begonia glabra
Ficus pumilia var. Quercifolia (oak leaf) and minima
Peperomia scandens variegated
Peperomia serpens
Peperomia sp. (manurans red stem)
Peperomia sp. (no id)
1-2 large no id neoregelia offshoots (4 total 1 being fireball)
Pilea mollis
And a potted cryptanthus "pink star" to whoever gets the first package.

I can put 2 generous packages together for 15$ each or 25$ for all.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey Jake take some pics of the vanzos. I'd like to see how they are doing and what your temp set up looks like for them.


----------



## Jake H.

These guys are doing great and they are just absolutely gorgeous too. 

Thanks Tony.


----------



## agrosse

Sweet vanzos! How many did you get?


----------



## Jake H.

I got three. Yours breeding yet?


----------



## TonyI25

That's awesome. Glad to see they are avidly looking for food. Glad you like them. I have another one in the parents viv growing out and another I pulled about to pop front legs. They are a great frog. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## agrosse

Yeah Jake. I got my first clutch last week!

Thanks for the contact info from ABG. I'm going up tomorrow to check out their frog set ups and talk to Mark. Will you be working?


----------



## Jake H.

Awesome Alan, I need to come check them out. How the benedicta doing? 

And no I won't be working, since I'm taking summer classes I usually just work on Fridays. But have fun man!


----------



## agrosse

The benedicta are great! Three clutches in the water. They are just starting to color up!


----------



## papafrogger

Hey all I also have a 0.1 o. Pumilio "rio teribe" (No calling in the year since I got it) and 2 2-3 month old Banded imitator froglets up for sale. 
75$ for the teribe and 45$ each for the imitators, Both for 80$.

Id prefer not to ship so im hoping to sell them local.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys I am moving at the end of this month and have 2 salt creeks that I am looking to sell before that. I am looking for $100 each for them. If anyone is interested hit me up. These are great frogs and very healthy, eating strong.


----------



## diggenem

Anybody going to Repticon?


----------



## Jake H.

I should be going Saturday morning. I need to get some drift wood and cork.


----------



## Hayden

Wait, did I miss something? When and where is the Repticon you guys are referring to?


----------



## Jake H.

July 26 and 27, Gwinnett County Fairgrounds.


----------



## Hayden

Oh nice. I may have to check that out being that it looks like I'm not going to make it to Daytona this year. Also noticed there is a "ReptiDay" sponsored by Repticon at the Perry Fairgrounds on August 30th. I may just wait on that since I live only a half hour from Perry.


----------



## Jake H.

I will be bringing temp whites springtails, tropical pinks, a local pink I've been culturing as well as giant orange isopods and maybe a few other species of isos if my cultures are large enough by then. I also have lobster roaches available. If anyone is interested in buying some cultures or trading let me know.


----------



## Hayden

I may be interested in the "other" isos you mentioned depending on what they are.


----------



## Jake H.

I might have some Armadillidium nasatum available, I'll have to check. But I know I definitely have some Cylisticus convexus and dwarf whites available. 

I don't think I'll have enough of any of my other species by the end of the month though, they're taking a bit longer to get going. 

I also have flour beetles, bean beetles, and both Drosophila cultures available and I have enough extra lawn shrimp (Arcitalitrus sylvaticus) for one small culture.


----------



## Hayden

I currently have CR purples, dwarf whites, dwarf grey striped, giant orange, and a local rather large bluish-gray species that I've been culturing for several months now with pretty good success. Oh and rollie pollies. I have no idea on scientific names, but I'd be interested in any type that I'm not currently working with for sure.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I will be bring a group of benedicta froglets (UE line) to repticon this time


----------



## Jake H.

How much are the froglets?


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

probable going to be 80 each


----------



## diggenem

Will anybody have E. Anthonyi? I want to get a few.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I've got tads, I'm pretty sure Austin has some froglets for sale


----------



## diggenem

How much are you letting them go for and are you vending at Repticon or are you letting them go now?


----------



## Hayden

I may be interested in E. Anthonyi froglets/tads too depending on price.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I haven't decided if I will be vending the show or not. If you are interested in them you should contact Austin (Amphinity Frogs) I don't really like to sell tads, I have in the past but don't think I will be in anymore.


----------



## diggenem

Hayden said:


> I may be interested in E. Anthonyi froglets/tads too depending on price.


Ok thanks.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I live in ATL so you don't really need to wait on a show to get something. I also see Austin often enough that I can pick up frogs for ppl in the ATL area.


----------



## diggenem

The Dendrobatidae Project said:


> I live in ATL so you don't really need to wait on a show to get something. I also see Austin often enough that I can pick up frogs for ppl in the ATL area.


Oh ok, whereabout because I'm in Snellville. I got some tads from Austin at the last show but I was only able to get two. I want to get a few more tads or even froglets since the ones I got have morphed out, but its just two in my 56


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I'm in Stone Mountain, so Snellville isn't a problem.


----------



## diggenem

Wow you are really close. Well if you change your mind about the tads let me know because I'll be willing to get some on Friday


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

what tads are you looking for again?


----------



## diggenem

E. Anthonyi.


----------



## Tanuki

Hey guys, we will be vending our first show. some dart frogs, and can bring E. Anthonyi tads if interested, thanks!


----------



## Jake H.

Anybody have any extra 1/4" double T mistking nozzles, tee and elbow fittings, and a seconds timer? I need at least two double T's for two new builds. Thanks.


----------



## diggenem

Froggy42 said:


> Hey guys, we will be vending our first show. We mostly breed panther chameleons, but also some dart frogs, and can bring E. Anthonyi tads if interested, thanks!


What are your tads going for?


----------



## Tanuki

diggenem said:


> What are your tads going for?


Really late reply, sorry about that! I am thinking $10 each, and buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## diggenem

Tanuki said:


> Really late reply, sorry about that! I am thinking $10 each, and buy 2 get 1 free.


Where are you located? I'm willing to get at least 4


----------



## Tanuki

diggenem said:


> Where are you located? I'm willing to get at least 4


I'm in Lawrenceville, and will be vending at Repticon Atlanta. Will you be able to make it to repticon?


----------



## diggenem

Yes sir. Where about in Lawrenceville are you located because I'm in Snellville


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys I have 2 saltcreeks($100 ea), 3 cristobals($85 ea), and 5 el copes($35 ea). The Saltcreeks and juvis, cristobals are juvis(won't be ready for another month), and the el copes are juvis(won't be ready for another month also). They are growing fast and are very healthy. If anyone is interested then hit me up.


----------



## s0082

Im not from Atlanta  but I don't live too far away. I make vivariums for dart and other criters  I myself have a community group of ranitomeya highland variabilis (need another female if someone has one! ) I have a pair of blue azeurus, a pair of banded luecs, a pair of patricias, and some amazonicas Iquitos


----------



## daggekko

I saw sexed northern?(highland?) variabilis at repticon this morning. Might check it out tomorrow



s0082 said:


> Im not from Atlanta  but I don't live too far away. I make vivariums for dart and other criters  I myself have a community group of ranitomeya highland variabilis (need another female if someone has one! ) I have a pair of blue azeurus, a pair of banded luecs, a pair of patricias, and some amazonicas Iquitos


----------



## papafrogger

Anybody in the area have any cool plants for trade? Im hoping to find some marcgravias and epiphytic ferns. I have Marc. Sintenseii and microphyllum heterophylla for trades as well as other odds and ends. Let me know what you have.


----------



## Hayden

Just curious for those who went to Repticon over the weekend, how everyone scored? How was the expo?


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project

I was a vendor there but I think the expo went very well! There was a big show of darts and all from breeders (not off the boat) including some nice thumbs, no pums as of yet but I'm working on that. I did get to meet 'the Josh' from Josh's frogs. He hooked me up on a nice pair of citronella's and it's always fun with Tom and Jane.


----------



## thumbnail

I will start putting up a table next year. Just building back up my collection sticking to thumbs and obligates. Do not think I will keep any larger ones unless something catches my eye. Other then that breeding my mini monitors and selling off all my ball pythons. I really missed breeding darts I guess spending the better part of 15+ years and then 4 years without was more then long enough.


----------



## Hayden

thumbnail said:


> I will start putting up a table next year. Just building back up my collection sticking to thumbs and obligates. Do not think I will keep any larger ones unless something catches my eye. Other then that breeding my mini monitors and selling off all my ball pythons. I really missed breeding darts I guess spending the better part of 15+ years and then 4 years without was more then long enough.


I can definitely relate. I just returned to the hobby after a 4 year hiatus as well due to moving for my job. What part of Georgia are you located if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## thumbnail

Right below Newnan Ga.


----------



## Gillbert95

I was a little surprised/disappointed at how repticon has turned more into any and all animals. There were a lot of rabbits, sugar gliders, hedgehogs, a wolf, so on. I appreciated the variety but at the same time it's called Repticon for a reason. Any one else feel the same way?


----------



## Firawen

Gillbert95 said:


> I was a little surprised/disappointed at how repticon has turned more into any and all animals. There were a lot of rabbits, sugar gliders, hedgehogs, a wolf, so on. I appreciated the variety but at the same time it's called Repticon for a reason. Any one else feel the same way?


The hedgehogs and wolf were not for sale, it was to help raise money for a small zoo in North Georgia. There are always some sugar gliders, hamsters, "skinny pigs", rabbits, etc. Honestly, I don't really mind there being a few fuzzy animals. What bothers me is the plethora of ball pythons and leopard geckos and the lack of everything else.


----------



## Hayden

Firawen said:


> The hedgehogs and wolf were not for sale, it was to help raise money for a small zoo in North Georgia. There are always some sugar gliders, hamsters, "skinny pigs", rabbits, etc. Honestly, I don't really mind there being a few fuzzy animals. What bothers me is the plethora of ball pythons and leopard geckos and the lack of everything else.


Not me. I would rather see the pythons and geckos because Repticon IS a reptile show. Take that other crap to Mammalcon...


----------



## daggekko

Gillbert95 said:


> I was a little surprised/disappointed at how repticon has turned more into any and all animals. There were a lot of rabbits, sugar gliders, hedgehogs, a wolf, so on. I appreciated the variety but at the same time it's called Repticon for a reason. Any one else feel the same way?


The mammals are a better addition than all the vendors selling knives and dead stuff. This one was the best one I've been to in the last 3 years but unfortunately the vendors are almost all geared toward the general stuff(ball pythons, bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, etc) and not towards the specialty stuff. There were a bunch of darts compared to normal though. Now we just need some alternative gecko species and tree frogs!


----------



## daggekko

thumbnail said:


> I will start putting up a table next year. Just building back up my collection sticking to thumbs and obligates. Do not think I will keep any larger ones unless something catches my eye. Other then that breeding my mini monitors and selling off all my ball pythons. I really missed breeding darts I guess spending the better part of 15+ years and then 4 years without was more then long enough.


What thumbs are you working with?


----------



## Gillbert95

That is a great point. I did not realize that the North Ga Zoo was who brought the wolf and hedgehogs. My sister actually works there so that's pretty funny! I do wish there were less toy venders so that there could be more room for actual breeders. I also noticed more darts so that is exciting! I will admit that I was tempted a few times!


----------



## thumbnail

No frogs yet building a few vivs and getting them ready. I am buying standard/highland lamasi for my first group since they are going to cost me the most, and then some vanzo's(those were just coming into the country when I was into darts last time). Other then that pumilio, the first darts I successfully bred and will always remain one of my favorites. I do not believe I will get any more others for a while once I get my top picks.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey does anyone have any extra pieces of wood to sell or I have some frogs to trade if interested. Just let me know, I am going to be starting some new builds here soon and need some wood.


----------



## papafrogger

My girlfriend is awesome. She found me a FREE 55gal.Just needs a good cleaning


----------



## TonyI25

What are you going to put in there? Any ideas yet?


----------



## Hayden

That's awesome. I picked a free 55 gallon recently too.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## papafrogger

TonyI25 said:


> What are you going to put in there? Any ideas yet?


Im really hoping for some terribilis or ameerega. Or maybe a large group of auratus. Im not totally sure yet but I know it will be a terrestrial species.

Im planning on making levels too add some depth and height, and a nice decent sized water feature.


----------



## TonyI25

Yea a big group of mints would look nice in it I think


----------



## thumbnail

looks like a pigeon got mud butt on it  Would definitely be good for a big group of frogs and you can't beat free.


----------



## agrosse

I need to make some space.* I have the following available

Suction cup film cans – 1.50 ea or 7/$10










Mopani Wood (see Picture)










$15 for large pieces, $10 for small.* Discounts if you take multiple.

20 gallon extra high aquarium – in good condition but it’s an older tank. - $5










Hydroton - 2/3 of a bag $15
Small bags $5 ea











Plants

Vanilla planifolia cuttings - $5
Pilea cadierei rooted cuttings - $2
Impatients repans (ABG) cuttings - $2
Phillodendron ‘Brasil’ rooted pieces - $1
Pilea spruceana rooted cuttings - $2


I also have lots of feeders available if anyone needs some

Feeders

Springtails - $5ea - Common names are what they were sold to me as.* The latin is what the experts on bug guide identified them as.

Temperate (Folsomia candida)
White tropical (Sinella sp.)
Giant white (Coecobrya tenebricosa)
Pink tropical (Sinella curviseta)
Silver (Lepidocyrtus sp.)
Giant Black (Pogonognathellus sp.)
Pearl (Pseudosinella sp.)
Black magic (Seira dubia)
Podura (Folsomia prima)

Isopods - $5 ea

Purple/ Costa Rican/ jungle micropods
Dwarf white
Dwarf grey striped
Giant canyon – Juvis only at this time
Giant orange - Juvis only at this time

Bean Beetles - $5*


----------



## Hayden

Alan, PM sent. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deker

Live in kennesaw about 20-30 minutes from Atlanta, mainly have pums. Next month i get two trios, one of colubre (2.1) ryans (1.2) and some punta laurents. Caucheros, esperanzas and cemetery bastimentos all have been transporting lately.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Agrosse pm sent


----------



## markpulawski

Be up tomorrow and Wednesday night, trivia at the Kilt Wednesday for those interested


----------



## markpulawski

Looks like my trip is delayed a week, will be up the 12th and 13th.


----------



## papafrogger

Hey yall. I know this is off subject but yall are the most responsible and reliable people I know.

I have 3 kittens that will be 12 weeks old in 1 month. Im looking for homes for at least 2 of them. We have 2 girls and 1 boy. 1 all black female, a calico female, and an orange tiger stripe male. Unfortunately they are un-fixed, and no shots since funds have been tight. They are all great with kids, babies, dogs, and other cats. 
Let me know if youre interested.

Edit. I can provide pics if interested.


----------



## papafrogger

Does anyone have any plants for sale or trade?? Looking for mini ferns, mini orchids, and marcgravias other than marc. Sintenseii or anything else cool.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys looking to sell the 1.0.1 F1 Salt creeks for $180. Any takers?


----------



## TonyI25

Ok I figured I would make a new post with all that I have for sale right now.

1.0.1 O. pumilio "saltcreek" for $180 for both or $110 for male and $90 for sub adult
0.0.1 R. Vanolinii for $60 each(3 months oow)
0.0.5 D. Auratus "El Cope" for $30 each(2-3 months oow)

If anyone is interested let me know. I live in Woodstock.
Text for pics 770-401-5579

Tony


----------



## daggekko

Looking for a glass lid for a 42 gallon size hex aquarium. the width of the mid section is 20 7/16". Anyone have one of these sitting around?


----------



## MKammerer

Just moved to Georgia from New England. We had a Facebook group there to keep in touch with local froggers. I couldn't find one for Atlanta, so I started one: https://www.facebook.com/groups/689700764456347/

Feel free to join, and let me know if other exist.


----------



## Jake H.

Does anyone have any Turface MVP or All Sport Pro?


----------



## Hayden

I'll be in Atlanta this weekend with a bunch of feeders if anyone needs any. These are all 16 oz cultures. Here's what I have:
Gray Striped Isopods--$5
CR Purple Isopods--$5
Dwarf White Isopods--$5
P. pruinosus Isopods "Blues"-$7. These are rarely offered. They are a large, very active, fast moving isopod that multiplies very fast. 
Bean Beetles--$3
I also have a few freshly started hydei and melano fruit fly cultures if anyone is interested. $4
I have Magnolia leaves too if anyone needs some.

I'd also be willing to trade for any feeder cultures I don't have so shoot me a PM and let me know what you have. I'm particularly looking for Giant Canyons and Giant Oranges. PM me if you're interested in anything. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

I am looking for large quantities of daphina, white or black or blood worms, and any other aquatic microinvertebrates. 

I am doing my undergrad research on larval Ambystoma maculatum phenotypic plasticity when visually and pheremonally exposed to fish. So, I will obviously be needing a bunch of feeders. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hayden save me some blues please. Ill be down next month. Won't make repticon I don't think.


----------



## Hayden

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Hayden save me some blues please. Ill be down next month. Won't make repticon I don't think.


How many cultures do you want? I traded/sold the small cultures already but could make quite a few more from my master cultures.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

2 or 3 would be fine hayden


----------



## Hayden

BlackFrogExotics said:


> 2 or 3 would be fine hayden


No problem. I'll get them started when I get home this evening. They should already be producing my next month.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Okay thanks. Ill let u know if I need more


----------



## diggenem

Does anyone have any E. Anthonyi SI up for grabs locally?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Pm sent dig


----------



## thumbnail

Getting alot more resurrection ferns tomorrow. Anyone interested in buying some PM me should have ALOT of them, and some moss. I have to clear some trees, and there is alot of moss I can pull up in that area. I will be selling the moss in gallon sized bags. Let me know, and if your around the newnan area you can meet up with me, or I can ship if your too far. Shipping will be very cheap, and will most likely arrive the next day. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## thumbnail

Sorry for the delay in pics been busy. Expect some tomorrow either here or in the plant classifieds section. The tree was totally hollow so a huge limb covered in fern came right down. If it was not hollow bet it would have weighed over a hundred pounds, but being rotted my daughter could carry it. Rest of the tree had to come down also since I do not want that falling later on.


----------



## Jake H.

I have a steel commercial shelving unit for sale/trade. It is 48"x72"x24" and you can make 5 shelves out of it. Some of the boards have small holes that I used for holding lights and one of the boards has a duel 36" florescent light unit that is already mounted, comes with bulbs. Is in very good condition.

Here is the  home depot link. 

I would like to sell or trade it. I will sell it for $60 and or will trade for bakers racks of a similar size. I might also trade for other stuff, just let me know what you have if you're interested.


----------



## Jake H.

Alright, I will go $50 on the steel shelf unit. 

I also have lobster roaches available, $10 for 50 mixed. The nymphs make for excellent feeders and hatch at just under 1 cm long, plus they are very easy to keep and breed.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Jake. Are they for roaches.


----------



## Jake H.

Sorry, I'm not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## Hayden

Are the shelves adjustable? Sorry if I missed that somewhere.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Can the frogs eat the roaches sorry couldnt edit


----------



## Jake H.

Hayden, yes the shelves can be adjusted any way you'd like. I think the link shows some options. I just split them into two separate racks, but you can stack them up to a total height of 72" and they would be 36" tall each if you choose to make two racks. It has 8 long pieces so you can created two independent racks. 

As for the roaches, I don't personally keep any darts large enough to eat them. But, here is an old thread about others who have offered roaches without a problem. 

Just make sure the enclosure is well sealed because they can climb just about any surface. But a great thing about them is you can gut load the shit out of them and dust them as well, the former being a bit harder to do with Drosophila, bean beetles, and other similar feeders.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Yep cant get those, she'll kill me they get out lol


----------



## Jake H.

I hear that, haha. I also have some two smaller species that cant really climb or fly, they mostly just burrow. They are _Blaberidae sp. "Kenya"_ (Little Kenyan Roach) which is the smallest species currently available and _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ (Surinam Roach). 

If you put them in a viv they wont try and climb out, they'll just hide under the litter. I culture mine in air sealed sterilite containers (with a few small holes drilled in the lid) and I also apply a layer of Vaseline around the top. With all my containers and different species, I have never had any escapees when keeping them this way. If you or anybody else are interested, I should have some of each available in a few weeks.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Well looks as if everything will be put on hold on my end. Got a longer wait on our closing on the new house so I have to postpone my trip for right now.


----------



## Jake H.

Bump on the shelves a few posts up. 

I also currently have cultures available of Oniscus asellus (12 mixed), Armadillidium maculatum (I only have two individuals left and they appear to be of the same sex, so you'll probably need more, haha), P. scaber "orange" (12 mixed), and flour beetles (a shit ton). O. asellus are $10 a culture, A. maculatum $5 for the two individuals, P. scaber "orange" $5 a culture, and flour beetles are also $5 a culture with media. 

If you buy the shelves, I'll throw in a culture of your choice from those listed above along with cultures (10 mixed of each) of two more "uncommon" isopod species I seldom offer. So three bug cultures and the steel shelves for only $50.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Which are the zebras jake


----------



## Jake H.

The A. maculatum. Somebody else around here has to working with them as well, so it shouldn't be too hard to find a few more.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Ok cool and the ones for 10, r they large or small


----------



## Jake H.

Oniscus asellus are one of the larger species available, but reproduce pretty quickly.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Sweet I need those


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

I also am looking for strip dwarf isos


----------



## Jake H.

I just got some of those, so not really too sure how long until I have some available. When were you planning on coming down here?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hoping for the show. House stuff got my pinned here this month


----------



## agrosse

I have tons of the grey striped isos if jake can't get you any.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Cool alan. I may have you guys shipp them cause ill need them in the next few weeks. Thanks guys.


----------



## TonyI25

Hey guys I have a 1.1 proven pair of cristobals, 0.0.3 saltcreeks(probable female, no calling) and one vanzo. $500 will take all.


----------



## agrosse

BFE - jake and I can probably ship you feeders together if you get a list of everything you want.


----------



## thumbnail

Wish I had the money to buy them all. Gotta catch back up on a few things first. I have a clutch of western hogs about to hatch, and the kenyans just started back up breeding. After I get some cash back from them if you still have them I will definitely be interested.


----------



## Jake H.

I'll also have some Armadilidium nasatum if you're interested in those too. Anything specific you were looking for? Its possible either Alan or I have them.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Thanks guys let me get a list going in the am and I'll post again. I really appreciate it guys.


agrosse said:


> BFE - jake and I can probably ship you feeders together if you get a list of everything you want.





Jake H. said:


> I'll also have some Armadilidium nasatum if you're interested in those too. Anything specific you were looking for? Its possible either Alan or I have them.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Here's the list. Arm. Nasatum, dwarf striped, powder blue, any native species that you guys use. Not picky here lol. Oh and p. scaber.


----------



## Jake H.

Here is what I have: _A. nasatum, Cylisticus convexus_ (curly isopod), _Oniscus asellus _(skirted isopod), _Porcellionides pruinosus_ (Powdery Blue), and_ P. scaber "orange"_. I don't have any _P. scaber_ available though because my culture dried out. And if you're interested I have _Lirceus fontinalis_ (Mount Arabia isopod), a neat little aquatic isopod. 

Alan has the dwarf striped covered and maybe he has some _Porcellio dilatatus_ (Giant Canyon Isopod) ready to go too, but I can't speak for him. 

You interested in springtails?


----------



## Hayden

Jake H. said:


> Here is what I have: _A. nasatum, Cylisticus convexus_ (curly isopod), _Oniscus asellus _(skirted isopod), _Porcellionides pruinosus_ (Powdery Blue), and_ P. scaber "orange"_. I don't have any _P. scaber_ available though because my culture dried out. And if you're interested I have _Lirceus fontinalis_ (Mount Arabia isopod), a neat little aquatic isopod.
> 
> Alan has the dwarf striped covered and maybe he has some _Porcellio dilatatus_ (Giant Canyon Isopod) ready to go too, but I can't speak for him.
> 
> You interested in springtails?


Not to hijack, but keep me in mind for some of those C. convexus Jake! And this is the first I've ever heard of the aquatic isopod!! Sounds cool!! I'll have to look them up!


----------



## Jake H.

Haha, don't worry Hayden, your culture is almost ready to go out.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Yes need springs too for my babies. Think Hayden has me covered there


----------



## Hayden

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Yes need springs too for my babies. Think Hayden has me covered there


I think you are confusing me with someone else. You spoke to me about powder blue isopods cultures a month or so ago, but not springtails.

Oh and thanks Jake!


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Sorry hayden


----------



## Jake H.

Did you need flour beetles too? If you could just post a list of all the stuff you want then Alan and l can start to put them together. 

Are you attending repticon in November? It would just be easier for us to get the cultures to you then instead of having to worry about shipping and weather.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Jake im trying to get one of those days off hoping for the 8th that saturday.


----------



## TonyI25

Chris it's me you're getting the springs from.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Thanks tony. Sorry guys a been talking to alot of you guys on Facebook so it throws me off a little here.


----------



## thumbnail

I have collected two species of springs I would be willing to bet breed way faster then the white springs available. One is a bit larger and bluish in color, and the other is just slightly larger in size of a baby collembolla. The smaller ranges from grey to white but with a very metallic appearance. Both are very active, and the reproduction is amazing. I will try and get pics of them, and I will definitely have to use the dslr for the pics. I have been feeding them a color enhancing discus flake, and it does not even last but a couple of hours in each culture. They also out eat and reproduce the mites. I had some sort of mite that tried and to start up in a culture. The end result was total mite wipe out in a week with no need to replace the culture. I also have a question about a small beetle. I am raising it just like the springs since its just as small. It is black and very shiny. The front is rounded like any typical beetle, and has a short tail. It makes it look like a trilobite or horse shoe crab. They also move pretty quickly. I have fed them to a few thumbs with no ill effect. I will get a pic of those also.


----------



## thumbnail

I know there not frogs, but had a clutch of 12 western hognoses hatch today. I will post a pic of them tomorrow also. I have to say even though I love my frogs those little hogs are just too cute when they hatch.


----------



## thumbnail

Here is a pic of some of the little hogs. Will get pics of the springs and beetle in the next few days. One loves to play dead alot. My wife was moving them and every chance it got it would vent and roll over mouth agape.


----------



## diggenem

Good evening everybody! Does anyone have any E. Anthonyi SI for grabs. Looking to get a group of 3 or 4


----------



## joshsfrogs

Hope to see you all at the Atlanta show this weekend! Mike and Holly from Josh's Frogs will be vending there for us. If there's anything you're after, just let us know!


----------



## thumbnail

Okay sorry for the delay here are pics of the beetle on a carbon filter rod, the big blue springs, and the really small silverish springs. The little silver spring adults are a little smaller in size then the white springs purchased through joshsfrogs and other vendors. The big blues are a grey blue color, fast, and about twice the size of the white springs available on the market. Production from both has be superb. The beetles are about the same size as the blue springs with a little bulk to them. They breed pretty quickly, but breed just like other beetles in the way they go through a larvae and turn into a pupae before turning into the beetle. I have seperated alot of cultures of them so should have tons in a little bit. All were collected from my wood pile in the yard. No pesticides are used in my yard or around me.


----------



## s0082

Hey guys I have 3 Amazonicus Iquitos for sale in West Columbia, SC if anyone is interested....


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Hello all. I should be @ repticon by 10 am hope to see you all there.


----------



## wworker

Hi y'all. My name is Matt and I'm an hour south of Atlanta. I'm working on my first tank in about 10 years. For darts. Not sure what's going in yet. I kept darts then too. Vents, auratus, and tincs.

I'll try here when it's closer to time to get feeders and frogs. Nothing beats buying local!

Oh, just an idea, do any of y'all ever get together and go to the ABG for the afternoon? Seems like it could be cool. Lots of places to get a brew close by also.


----------



## Hayden

Welcome to the group Matt. Always good to see more locals around here. Griffin isn't too far from me. I live probably an hour South of you in Cordele. 

So curious to see how everyone scored at Repticon over the weekend? Also some DFW horror stories would be cool too...


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Dfw q
Wasnt there thank God. Lol


----------



## wworker

Thanks Hayden  See you around...


----------



## Hayden

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Dfw q
> Wasnt there thank God. Lol


That's great news! Maybe they were scared away...


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

I hope. I'm trying to build a honest frog buisness in Tennessee for all our hobbyist here.


----------



## Jake H.

I thought I'd try this one more time.

I still have tons of roaches available.
Now doing 50 mixed lobster roaches for $5. 
10 mixed little Kenyans for $5.
10 mixed pallid roaches for $10. 
I can also make proper escape-proof containers for a bit extra (only for the price of materials).

Isopods:
_Armadillidium nasatum_-10 mixed for $5
_A. vulgare_ (common roly poly, have what appears to be two separate morph forms)- $5 a culture
_Cylisticus convexus_ (curly isopod)- 10 mixed for $5
_Oniscus asellus_ (skirted isopod)- 10 mixed for $5
_Porcellionides pruinosus_ (Powdery Blue)- 10 mixed for $5
_P. scaber "orange"_- 20 mixed for only $5
_Lirceus fontinalis_ (Mount Arabia isopod) an extremely uncommon isopod- 12 mixed for $10

Temperate white springtail cultures, two for $5.

I will also soon have large quantities of oak and willow leaves and can even "sanitize" them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hayden

Jake, is Lirceus fontinalis an aquatic isopod?


----------



## Jake H.

Yes Hayden, it is an aquatic species. I collected a few from Arabia Mountain about a year in a half ago and all of my cultures are exploding. Very easy to keep. 

My larval salamanders love them and I'd be curious to see if any tadpoles would be interested in them. They're also great for cleaning up a water feature.


----------



## Jake H.

Hello everybody, due to the recent severity of _Batrachochytrium salamandrivorans_ in Europe and Asia and it's likely transmission to North America, I have decided to focus entirely on North American salamanders. So, I will be selling all my vivs, frogs, and related supplies in order to free up space, time, and money that will be necessary for my new breeding program. 

Here is what I am selling: 

-1.0.2 _Ranitomeya vanzolinii _(Got them from Tony over the summer) $60 each or $160 for the group



















-Vanzo 20 gallon tall conversion viv with drilled mist nozzle hole and bulkhead drain, here is the link to the build before planting and I'll post a current picture when I get home. There is a lot of awesome stuff growing in there, I'll add a plant list later too. $90, or $220 for frogs and viv and I'll throw in a computer fan. 

-0.0.3 _R. benedicta_ (Got these from Alan) $75 each or $200 for the group. Pictures will come later today.

-Benedicta 20 gallon tall conversion viv with drilled mist nozzle hole, bulkhead drain, and installed fan. I'll take some pictures of it and add the plant list when I get home. $45, or $220 for frogs and viv. 

** If you buy a viv and frogs, I'll also throw in three isopod cultures or other feeders of your choice.

-I also have a large box full of awesome drift wood that will be priced very cheaply. 

-I will likely have one or two 36" bakers racks available, but I need to double check first.

-More miscellaneous stuff will be added once I get home. 


I have really appreciated all your guys help over the years and would appreciate it even more if you guys could help me once again by buying all my frogs and stuff to help fund my salamander breeding program.


----------



## Jake H.

Vivs.










Vanzo viv


----------



## Jake H.

Vanzo viv plants: _Neoregelia popoki, Neoregelia punctatissima rubra x tigrina, Neoregelia_ "Hannibal Lector", fireball, at least 4 different species of moss, _Peperomia rotundifolia, Peperomia prostrata, Bulbophyllum sp., Microgramma sp., Rhaphidophora hongkongensis, (2) Hoya sp._, resurrection fern.


Benedicta viv plants: _Neoregelia chiquita linda, Neoregelia punctatissima rubra x tigrina, Neoregelia tigrina, Fireballs, Dischidia ovata, Ficus pumila, Peperomia sp., Nephrolepis cordifolia 'duffii', Nephrolepis cordifolia, Peperomia prostrata, Hemionitis arifolia_





















Frog free plants: _Neoregelia domino_, fireballs, an unknown brom, an unknown vine, and _Dischidia ruscifolia_. 
~15 broms (most are pupping), $4 each or all broms and other plants for $40.










9 pieces of driftwood, $3-8 each or all 9 for $35










2 bags and one block eco earth, $10 for all 3. 

I also have one 36" bakers rack , but won't be available until the vivs sell.

If you buy multiple things I will discount them and probably throw in more free stuff.


----------



## Jake H.

I'd rather not hold onto these guys and vivs for too much longer, so I'm reducing everything. 

-$200 for the vanzos and viv.

-$200 for the benedicta and viv.

-$350 for both groups and vivs (with fans and promised buyers choice selection of 3 isopod cultures or feeders)!

-5 of the frog free fireballs have been claimed, so ~10 broms and various plants for $25.

-$25 for the drift wood 

-$30 for 36" bakers rack (3 tier)


----------



## Jake H.

Drift wood has been spoken for. 

Frogs and vivs are still available and I am willing to travel a reasonable distance to meet.


----------



## diggenem

Where are you located?


----------



## Jake H.

In Alpharetta, just north of Atlanta. But I am also downtown quite a bit.


----------



## Jake H.

All frogs and vivs have been sold and the rest of the plants have been claimed. 

Still have one bakers rack and the eco earth.


----------



## Jake H.

Hey guys I made a few of these .3 micron filter 76 oz culture containers that are featured in pumilo's awesome post.

With these micron filters you never worry about mites, flies, etc getting in your cultures again. I made a few and was wondering if anybody local was interested in buying some. I still have a bunch of filters and containers left, so if anybody is interested let me know and I'll start making more. I can also do different sized containers too.


----------



## Gillbert95

tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/26/c0ed61ae9482e089cba47cfc5823ddd3.jpg[/IMG]

This is pathetic! I saw these at petco. This makes me mad! Their tank is awful! And there is a green and black that is way too small to sell. What are your thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Pic didnt show.


----------



## 20200

Gillbert95 said:


> This is pathetic! I saw these at petco. This makes me mad! Their tank is awful! And there is a green and black that is way too small to sell. What are your thoughts?


It's a pet store. The point is to display it, so that it will sell. They can't display it 100% and give it a proper habitat. They also want something they can take down easily so they can reset it for the next animal that goes in. As for the size, I can't really tell from this picture how big it is.


----------



## markpulawski

I am coming up tomorrow, anyone up for trivia Wednesday, I still have my $25 gift card from my last visit and will be throwing it down for community appetizers.


----------



## s0082

Hey  I am from Columbia SC too  Hello my frogger friends lol


----------



## s0082

Didn't see a pic


----------



## FroggyKnight

Gillbert95 said:


> tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/26/c0ed61ae9482e089cba47cfc5823ddd3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This is pathetic! I saw these at petco. This makes me mad! Their tank is awful! And there is a green and black that is way too small to sell. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh. I've seen worse at zoos to be honest. They will probably live in there, but its far from a perfect situation since its designed for animals that will be sold fast.

If you can't see the pic, just copy the URL into your browser without the [/IMG] code at the end.


Happy frogging guys, I wish I lived closer to y'all 

John


----------



## diggenem

Chris, too many messages in your inbox!


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Ok gimme a few and ill clear them out. If you still got my number text me.


----------



## diggenem

Let me get again rommed my phone the other day and lost all my messages because I didn't back them up.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

865 256 4948


----------



## Jake H.

Hey guys so here is what I have left now.

A 5-Shelf 36 x 16 x 72 black wire bakers rack. 1750 lbs total capacity. Can split into two racks as shown in the pictures or just one. $40

A roll of mite paper, about 7 feet. $5

Diatomaceous earth, large zip lock size bags full. You only need a thin layer anyway to kill mites and other bugs. $4

12 cultures of temperate white springtails for only $10. 24 and 12 oz tuberware and culture containers.


----------



## diggenem

Sending pm now


----------



## Gillbert95

Hey, does anyone live near the Gwinnett (mall of ga) area that I could buy a fruit fly culture or two from. I just ran out of supplies and flys so I'm in big trouble. Pm me if you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Gillbert pm diggenem. He's in that area and so is John Wiseman. James Kennedy should be close as well.


----------



## diggenem

Gilbert I have a couple of hydei cultures you can have for free, but I'm not mobile right now.


----------



## Jake H.

Hey everybody, the rack and other stuff from my previous post are still available.


----------



## Jake H.

Bump. $35 for the rack and I will throw in two cultures of springtails and one isopod culture. Can't bet that deal.


----------



## Darts15

Hey y'all,
If anyone is interested in a group of Moraspungo tricolors let me know....I'm considering selling a group of 4 or 5 with calling male(s) in a 20 tall that is planted. Just shoot me a pm! Thanks!

Ed


----------



## Jake H.

Update on available items:

-Bakers rack has been sold

-0.3 micron filter 76 oz culture containers and plenty of 0.3 micron filters are still available. PM for $

-Roll of mite paper, about 7 feet. $5

-Diatomaceous earth, large zip lock size bags full. You only need a thin layer anyway to kill mites and other bugs. $4

-2 large bags and one block of eco earth, $10 for all 3. 

Available roaches:
-50 mixed lobster roaches for $5.
-12 mixed little Kenyans for $5.
-12 mixed pallid roaches for $10.
-12 mixed Surinam roaches for $10.

Available isopods:
-Armadillidium nasatum-10 mixed for $5
-Oniscus asellus (skirted isopod)- 10 mixed for $5
-P. scaber "orange"- 15 mixed for only $5

-Temperate white springtail cultures, two for $5
-Mixed Temperate White and Tropical Pink cultures, two for $5


----------



## markpulawski

I will be up Tuesday/Wednesday this coming week, trivia champs reign!! Also I have a few things for sale, can hand deliver


----------



## diggenem

What do you have?


----------



## markpulawski

Pair of blue Uyama, Nancy, Escudo, stripped retics an extra male San Lorenzo Sylvatica


----------



## Jake H.

Hey guys, I'm clearing out some supplies I don't need. 

-two Exo Terra small compact tops ($20 each or $35 both) 

-one Exo Terra medium compact top ($25 or $55 for all three)

-two 12 Watt LED bulbs (B-nice), only used for a few months ($15 each or $25 both)

-two brand new Tetra whisper 100 gallon air pumps ($20 each or $35 for both)


I also have the following salamanders available.

1.1 _Plethodon glutinosus _ $20, $30 for pair and 10 gallon tank

0.0.2 _Plethodon glutinosus_, $10 for both

0.0.1 _Ambystoma maculatum _, $10 


Still available..

-0.3 micron filter 76 oz culture containers and plenty of 0.3 micron filters are still available. PM for $

-Roll of mite paper, about 7 feet. $5

-Diatomaceous earth, large zip lock size bags full. You only need a thin layer anyway to kill mites and other bugs. $4

-2 large bags and one block of eco earth, $8 for all 3.

Available roaches:
-50 mixed lobster roaches for $5.
-12 mixed little Kenyans for $5.
-12 mixed pallid roaches for $10.
-12 mixed Surinam roaches for $10.

Available isopods:
-Armadillidium nasatum-10 mixed for $5
-Oniscus asellus (skirted isopod)- 10 mixed for $5
-P. scaber "orange"- 15 mixed for only $5

-Temperate white springtail cultures, four for $5
-Mixed Temperate White and Tropical Pink cultures, four for $5


----------



## Firawen

How old/big is the maculatum?


----------



## Jake H.

Stephen, it is a metamorph from last summer. So less than a year otw and it is about 3.5". 

All three hoods and LED's have been claimed.


----------



## Jake H.

The _P. glutinosus_ pair is no longer available but I still have the two unsexed individuals and the yearling spotted salamander.

I might have a few more salamanders available in a few days, just need to take a look.

-Willing to do $30 for both brand new Tetra whisper 100 gallon air pumps

-$5 for two large bags and one block of eco earth 

-Flour beetle cultures $4
-Bean Weevil cultures $4
-Large culture of _Armadillidium vulgare_ $10
-Microworm and Walter Worm cultures $4 each

-If anyone is looking for PVC for hides, false bottom material, etc I have a bunch.


----------



## Firawen

Let me know if/when you know if there are more spotteds you can sell. I might be interested in a few to add to my group.


----------



## diggenem

Hello people! I want to let go this 29G vert. I recently completed the construction and decided to take a different route with my enclosures. It has never been planted and has been drilled for misting, air circulation and drainage. The back is ecoweb, and the side is foam and TBIII+peat. The branches are ecoweb branches. Open to trades and offers.


----------



## Jake H.

The following literature is available and I will do discounts for those who buy a lot of them. 

-Pillbugs and Other Isopods by Orin McMonigle 2013, 103 pages. $30

-The Vivarium back issues $3 each, $12 for 5, or all 10 for only $20. (These usually go for $5-10 a piece)
Vol. 1 No. 2 
Vol. 4 No. 3
Vol. 6 No. 1 
Vol. 7 No. 2
Vol. 8 No. 2, 3
Vol. 9 No. 1,5,6
Vol. 10 No. 1

-Reptilia European Herp Magazine both for $5.

No. 3 - Snake sensory systems, Geckos, P. madagascariensis, Reproductive strategies of amphibians, Uroplatus fimbriatus, Elaphe, Varanus, Chinese Turtles 

No. 13- Wall lizards, Rhinoclemmys, Salamander keeping, Northern Leaf-tailed gecko, Neroida, sand lizard, plants for the vivarium 

-Reptiles Magazine. $1 each or all 22 for $15. 
Nov. 95'
Feb. 96'
Jan, Mar, Apr. 97' (Parson's cham)
Aug. 05' (dwarf monitors)
Aug. 06' (Green tree monitor)
Jan, Mar, July, Dec 06' (leaf tails, GTP, Diplodactylus)
July, Aug. 09' 
Jan, Feb, Mar, May, July, Aug, Nov 2010
Jan 2011

$50 for everything listed.


----------



## Jake H.

Even more stuff available. Need this stuff gone, so it will be very cheap. 

-Titebond, Gorilla glue, with still enough in each bottle for a build or two, New Dap Black Silicone, and new bottle of Great Stuff - $4

-Plastic plant pots -$1

-3 ceramic and 2 new plastic bowls- $2

-Glass cutting kit, used twice- $3

-Living Hinge material (glass door hinges used for vert builds) 29" and 10.5" pieces -$3

-New roll of Aluminum Duct Tape- $3

-10 Indian Almond Leaves- $2

-Air conditioner filter (can be used to fruit fly-proof cages) $1

-Small Mag Float magnetic glass viv cleaner- $2

-28" x 24" piece of egg crate- $4

-18" and 24" fluorescent light strips with bulb and 36" bulb- $12 for all

-20 gallon long screen cover (hinges in middle) -$3
-10 gallon screen cover -$1

-Brand new Tetra whisper 100 gallon air pump (with two outlets)- $15

-2 large bags and one block of eco earth, $3 for all 3


I will do big discounts if you buy a lot. 

Lots of PVC pieces that can be used for builds or hides, basically free.


----------



## Jake H.

The following literature is available. This was listed in the FB group but I have lowered the prices. Everything is in excellent condition.


-Pillbugs and Other Isopods by Orin McMonigle 2013, 103 pages. $25

-The Vivarium back issues $2 each, $8 for 5, or all 10 for only $15. (These usually go for $5-10 a piece)
Vol. 1 No. 2
Vol. 4 No. 3
Vol. 6 No. 1
Vol. 7 No. 2
Vol. 8 No. 2, 3
Vol. 9 No. 1,5,6
Vol. 10 No. 1

-Reptilia European Herp Magazine both for $5.

No. 3 - Snake sensory systems, Geckos, P. madagascariensis, Reproductive strategies of amphibians, Uroplatus fimbriatus, Elaphe, Varanus, Chinese Turtles

No. 13- Wall lizards, Rhinoclemmys, Salamander keeping, Northern Leaf-tailed gecko, Neroida, sand lizard, plants for the vivarium


-Reptiles Magazine. $1 each or all 22 for $10.
Nov. 95'
Feb. 96'
Jan, Mar, Apr. 97' (Parson's cham)
Aug. 05' (dwarf monitors)
Aug. 06' (Green tree monitor)
Jan, Mar, July, Dec 06' (leaf tails, GTP, Diplodactylus)
July, Aug. 09'
Jan, Feb, Mar, May, July, Aug, Nov 2010
Jan 2011

$40 for everything listed.


----------



## daggekko

I've got a 6.6 pound jar of Repashy Superfly if anyone is interested. 404-963-7280 for details


----------



## Jake H.

Bump and greatly reduced prices.

-The Vivarium back issues $1.50 each or all 10 for only $10. (These usually go for $5-10 a piece)
Vol. 1 No. 2
Vol. 4 No. 3
Vol. 6 No. 1
Vol. 7 No. 2
Vol. 8 No. 2, 3
Vol. 9 No. 1,5,6
Vol. 10 No. 1

-Reptilia European Herp Magazine both for $4.

No. 3 - Snake sensory systems, Geckos, P. madagascariensis, Reproductive strategies of amphibians, Uroplatus fimbriatus, Elaphe, Varanus, Chinese Turtles

No. 13- Wall lizards, Rhinoclemmys, Salamander keeping, Northern Leaf-tailed gecko, Neroida, sand lizard, plants for the vivarium


-Reptiles Magazine. $0.50 each or all 22 for $8.
Nov. 95'
Feb. 96'
Jan, Mar, Apr. 97' (Parson's cham)
Aug. 05' (dwarf monitors)
Aug. 06' (Green tree monitor)
Jan, Mar, July, Dec 06' (leaf tails, GTP, Diplodactylus)
July, Aug. 09'
Jan, Feb, Mar, May, July, Aug, Nov 2010
Jan 2011

$20 for everything listed.


----------



## Hayden

Jake,

I'll take the Vivarium magazines if you still have them next weekend. I'll be up that way next Saturday for sure.


----------



## Jake H.

Sound good Hayden, they are all yours.


----------



## Jake H.

I will likely be stopping by Repticon Saturday morning/afternoon if anybody is going and would like any of the following items (last time I post this, I swear). Also I will give a large discount if you buy a lot of this.

-0.0.1 _Ambystoma maculatum_ , $10. Metamorph from last summer and about 3.5".

-1.1 _Plethodon serratus_, $10. Sexed adult pair ready to breed this summer.

Available isopods:
-_Armadillidium nasatum_ (Nosy Roly-Poly), 10 mixed for $5
-_Armadillidium vulgare_ (Common Roly-Poly), 20+ mixed for $5
-_Lirceus fontinalis_ (Mount Arabia aquatic isopod), 12 mixed for only $10
-_Oniscus asellus_ (Skirted Isopod), 10 mixed for $5
-_Porcellio scaber "orange"_ (Orange Rough Isopod), 15 mixed for only $5
-_Porcellionides pruinosus_ (Powdery Blue Isopod), 10 mixed for $5
-_Trichorhina tomentosa_ (Dwarf White Isopod), 20 mixed for $5
-Dwarf purple/Costa Rican, 15 mixed for $5
-Dwarf Grey, 10 mixed for $5

Beetles:
-_Callosobruchus maculatus_ (Bean weevil), $5 a culture 
-_Tribolium confusum_ (Flour Beetle), $5 a culture

Springtails:
-Giant Pink (Native species), $5 a culture
-_Folsomia candida_ (Temperate white springtails), FOUR cultures for only $5
-_Folsomia candida_ and _Sinella curviseta_ (Mixed Temperate White and Tropical Pink springtails), FOUR cultures for only $5
-May have a few more uncommon species available, just need to check. 

Roaches (none of these species can infest a home):
-50 mixed Lobster roaches for $5
-12 mixed Little Kenyans for $5 (smallest roach available, Adult Size: Male: 8 mm. Female: 10 mm, so perfect for larger dart frogs, can't fly or climb plastic/glass very well at all)
-12 mixed Pallid roaches for $10
-12 mixed Surinam roaches for $10


-Various Reptiles and Reptilia European Herp Magazines-very very cheap

- King and Pianka's Varanoid Lizards of the World, Hardcover September 21, 2004, 608 pages. No dust jacket, a little bit of writing on inside be overall great shape. A must have for anyone working with or has interest in Varanids-$40 special

-Brand new Tetra whisper 100 gallon air pump (with two outlets)- $15

-18" and 24" fluorescent light strips with bulb and 36" bulb- $10 for all

-~10 Plastic plant pots -$1

-0.3 micron filter 76 oz culture containers and plenty of 0.3 micron filters. PM for very low $

-Roll of mite paper, about 7 feet-$2

-Diatomaceous earth, large zip lock size bags full. You only need a thin layer anyway to kill mites and other bugs - $2

-3 ceramic and 2 new plastic food/water bowls- $2

-Glass cutting kit, used twice- $2

-New roll of Aluminum Duct Tape- $2

-10 Indian Almond Leaves- $2

-Air conditioner filter (can be used to fruit fly-proof cages) $1

-Small Mag Float magnetic glass viv cleaner- $2

-20 gallon long screen cover (hinges in middle) -$2
-10 gallon screen cover -$1

-Lots of PVC pieces that can be used for builds or hides, basically free.


----------



## Jake H.

I forgot to mention that I have the following 24x36 posters available for $5 each.

-Frogs of Georgia
-Snakes of Georgia
-Lizards of Georgia
-Turtles of Georgia


----------



## Jake H.

I also have a 10 gallon tall tank, only $10.


----------



## Jake H.

^ need the 10 gallon tall gone, so only $5


----------



## Jake H.

10 gallon tank has been claimed. 

Still have the following that I can bring to Repticon Saturday morning.

Isopods:
-Armadillidium nasatum (Nosy Roly-Poly), 10 mixed for $5
-Armadillidium vulgare (Common Roly-Poly), 20+ mixed for $5
-Oniscus asellus (Skirted Isopod), 10 mixed for $5
-Porcellio scaber "orange" (Orange Rough Isopod), 15 mixed for only $5
-Porcellionides pruinosus (Powdery Blue Isopod), 10 mixed for $5
-Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Isopod), 20 mixed for $5
-Dwarf purple/Costa Rican, 15 mixed for $5
-Dwarf Grey, 10 mixed for $5

Beetles:
-Tribolium confusum (Flour Beetle), $5 a culture

Springtails:
-Giant Pink (Native species), $5 a culture
-Folsomia candida (Temperate white springtails), FOUR cultures for only $5
-Folsomia candida and Sinella curviseta (Mixed Temperate White and Tropical Pink springtails), FOUR cultures for only $5

Roaches: (none of these species can infest a home):
-50 mixed Lobster roaches for $5
-12 mixed Little Kenyans for $5 (smallest roach available, Adult Size: Male: 8 mm. Female: 10 mm, so perfect for larger dart frogs, can't fly or climb plastic/glass very well at all)
-12 mixed Pallid roaches for $10
-12 mixed Surinam roaches for $10

- King and Pianka's Varanoid Lizards of the World, Hardcover September 21, 2004, 608 pages. No dust jacket, a little bit of writing on inside be overall great shape. A must have for anyone working with or has interest in Varanids-$40 special

-Brand new Tetra whisper 100 gallon air pump (with two outlets)- $15

-18" and 24" fluorescent light strips with bulb and 36" bulb- $10 for all

-0.3 micron filter 76 oz culture containers and plenty of 0.3 micron filters. PM for very low $

-Roll of mite paper, about 7 feet-$2

-Diatomaceous earth, large zip lock size bags full. You only need a thin layer anyway to kill mites and other bugs - $2

-3 ceramic and 2 new plastic food/water bowls- $2

-Glass cutting kit, used twice- $2

-New roll of Aluminum Duct Tape- $2

-10 Indian Almond Leaves- $2

-Small Mag Float magnetic glass viv cleaner- $2

-Lots of PVC pieces that can be used for builds or hides, basically free.


----------



## newdeathscope

Heyo everyone, 

I am newdeathscope and I am a high school senior in Decatur. I just discovered PDF as a hobby today and I would love any help or advice I can get. In the past I have cultured meal worms and helped staff a nature lodge at a local camp. 

I have asked around and a friend of mine is willing to give me a ten gallon aquarium. I will be picking it up tomorrow morning. I have no idea what profile it is, but I think that I will be able to make it work. 

If you have any information you would like to share, please do as I am pretty clueless. If anyone local is willing to let me take a look at their viv, I would be extremely grateful and would probably bring some homemade baked goods. 

With respect, 

newdeathscope


----------



## Firawen

newdeathscope said:


> Heyo everyone,
> 
> I am newdeathscope and I am a high school senior in Decatur. I just discovered PDF as a hobby today and I would love any help or advice I can get. In the past I have cultured meal worms and helped staff a nature lodge at a local camp.
> 
> I have asked around and a friend of mine is willing to give me a ten gallon aquarium. I will be picking it up tomorrow morning. I have no idea what profile it is, but I think that I will be able to make it work.
> 
> If you have any information you would like to share, please do as I am pretty clueless. If anyone local is willing to let me take a look at their viv, I would be extremely grateful and would probably bring some homemade baked goods.
> 
> With respect,
> 
> newdeathscope


Let me know if you need help or advice on anything, I live right next to Decatur and I'd be more than willing to assist you.


----------



## urionfranz

Hi, my name is Urion. I just found this thread and I'm glad to see that there are more dart frog enthusiasts near me than I thought. I live in Augusta, Ga. I'm getting back into the hobby. I first kept frogs in the late 90's then again a couple years later and now I'm getting back in. I've set up a new vivarium, but I haven't bought my frogs yet. Just wanted to remind everyone in the area that Repticon Augusta is coming in 3 weeks. Its great because its happening 5 minutes from my house.  Its just off the 190 exit on highway 20.


----------



## diggenem

Good day to all. I have a 20H vert that I picked up from JakeH a few months back that contains group of 3 R. Vanzolini. I know that there is at least 1 calling male but I suspect that all 3 are males. Looking to get an offer for the tank and frogs. Interested in trades not necessarily frogs but all will be considered. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Jake H.

Springtails, flour beetles, uncommon isopods, and uncommon feeder roaches

Isopods:
-Armadillidium nasatum (Nosy Roly-Poly), 15 mixed size for $10
-Armadillidium vulgare (Common Roly-Poly), 25+ mixed for $10
-Oniscus asellus (Skirted Isopod), 12 mixed for $10
-Cylisticus convexus (Curly Isopod) 10 mixed for $10
-Porcellio scaber "orange" (Orange Rough Isopod), 20 mixed for only $10
-Porcellionides pruinosus (Powdery Blue Isopod), 10 mixed for $10
-Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Isopod), 20 mixed for $5
-Dwarf purple/Costa Rican, 12 mixed for $5
-Dwarf Grey, 12 mixed for $5

Beetles:
-Tribolium confusum (Flour Beetle), $5 a culture

Springtails:
-Giant Pink (Native species), $5 a culture

Roaches: (none of these species can infest a home and make excellent and easily gut loaded feeders):
-50 mixed size Lobster roaches for $6
-20 mixed Little Kenyans for $10 (smallest roach available, Adult Size: Male: 8 mm. Female: 10 mm, so perfect for larger dart frogs, can't fly or climb plastic/glass very well at all, especially if dusted and culture very well)
-12 mixed Pallid roaches for $10
-20 mixed Surinam roaches for $10


----------



## tarbo96

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/236993-pumilio-stork-has-arrived.html

I'll be coming through ATL I'm a couple weeks on my way up north. If your interested in buying or trading let me know.

Bill


----------



## diggenem

Good day to all. I have a 20H vert that I picked up from JakeH a few months back that contains group of 3 R. Vanzolini. I know that there is at least 1 calling male but I suspect that all 3 are males. Looking to get an offer for the tank and frogs. Interested in trades not necessarily frogs but all will be considered. Send me a pm if interested.  

No offers????


----------



## Frognut

Good day to all. It's been some time since I was involved in the frog side of the world. Just curious if any of the or.iganal crew in the Atlanta area are still around? And also have been missing my frogs  I do still have a small plant collection. Just wanted to stop by and say hello


----------



## Jake H.

I am looking to sell a good portion of my roach colonies at great prices. I just have way too many and they are unneeded. Please message for prices.
*Note that none of the species listed are able to infest a home and cannot escape if set up properly. Some groups may even include the escape-proof container, if not I will provide all instructions.

-_Blaberidae sp. "Kenya"_ (Little Kenyan Roach): Less than 100. Adult Size: Male: 8 mm. Female: 10 mm. Nymph Size: TINY.. Climbing Abilities: Adult males can climb. Flying Abilities: Cannot fly. Mode of Birth: Ovoviviparous. One of the best small feeders I have come across. Breed very quickly and are small enough for larger dart frogs and nearly all amphibians and reptiles.

-_Blaberus discoidalis_ (Discoid Roach): Starter Colony at least 12 adults and many nymphs. Adult Size: Male: 45 mm. Female: 57 mm. Nymph Size: Less than 1/4 inch. Climbing Abilities: All life stages cannot climb. Flying Abilities: Cannot fly. Mode of Birth: Ovoviviparous. All life stages can be used as feeders.

-_Nauphoeta cinerea_ (Lobster Roach): Probably at least 1000 or more, I have no idea. Adult Size: Male: 28 mm. Female: 30 mm. Nymph Size: 3/16 inch. Climbing Abilities: All life stages can climb. Flying Abilities: Cannot fly. Mode of Birth: Ovoviviparous. One of the most prolific species.

-_Phoetalia pallida_ (Pallid Roach): Dozens. Adult Size: Male: 18 mm. Female: 20 mm. Nymph Size: Slightly smaller than Lobster Nymphs. Climbing Abilities: Adults of both sexes can climb. Flying Abilities: Adults of both sexes may be able to fly. Mode of Birth: Ovoviviparous. Like a smaller Lobster Roach.

-_Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ (Surinam Roach): Hundreds. Adult Size: Male: No males. Female: 24 mm. Nymph Size: 4.5 mm. Climbing Abilities: Adults and some large nymphs can climb. Flying Abilities: Cannot fly. Mode of Birth: Ovoviviparous. A burrowing species that produces very quickly and can be easily fed to reptiles or amphibians out a ceramic or glass bowl.


----------



## agrosse

I just put a bunch of frogs up on the classifieds. If people are going to be in town for repticon, I can meet up and deliver locally. I can also do better prices on some of them if I don't have to ship.

I also have lots of Isopods and springtails available too.

Alan Grosse


----------



## diggenem

I know its pretty dead here but got some luecs for sale. $105 for the trio. No breeding but there is calling. Hit me up if there are any takers. 404.940.8674














Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

At this time I am looking to sell all of my lobster roaches, at least 500-600 but I have absolutely no idea. There are two escape-proof bins that are included. Bins and roaches for only $50 OBO.


----------



## Jake H.

^^^ Lobster colonies have been sold.

I still have plenty of Suriname, Pallid, and Kenyan roaches available. 

Other stuff available now. 

-(2 X) Steel 24x14x29 wire bakers racks (three adjustable shelves) $15 each or $25 for both

-4 tier plastic shelf (34x14x56), great for holding cultures $15

-24" fluorescent light strip $10
-18" fluorescent light strip $8

-Humidifier with extension to make into fogger (just need tubing to lead to tank) $15

-Mite paper long roll $5

-About 7 pounds of diatomaceous earth (great for preventing spread of mites and springtails to other cultures) $5

-One 5 gallon? pre-made batch of ABG fruit fly media $15
-Extra ingredients for ABG fly mix $8

-A bunch of large and medium sized storage containers and culturing cups and such $?

-24"x36" Posters of the Turtles, Snakes, and Lizards of Georgia $5 each

-Project work bench with clamps $15

-I also have some pieces of glass. Pieces were originally cut to convert a 10 gallon to a front opening vert. Also have some pieces of living hinge material $5 all


----------



## fullmonti

Anyone have any adult terribillis they could part with?


----------



## markpulawski

Heading up to Atlanta tomorrow, I could bring 2 peacock day gecks $25 each, 1 older guimbeui likely male $125 and the last 4 guimbeaui of the season, (2 each) 10 and 7 weeks old, $300 for the 4, also 2 Klemmeri 6 - 7 weeks $100 each. I also have a LTC male Escudo $75 and 2 young adult escudo presumed male for the same price.


----------



## markpulawski

4 small guimbeaui are sold


----------



## the Dregs

I was planning on picking up some frogs at Repticon this weekend, but looking at the vendor list, I don't see any PDF vendors. So, I am thinking I'd like to by local instead of having something shipped. Any locals selling a food group frog, like Terribilis, Bicolor, Leucs, etc?


----------



## Jake H.

Got a last bit of stuff for sale. As always, the more you buy the cheaper it gets. See the FB group for pictures (Southeastern Frog Group).

-40 gallon breeder tank. $30

-Rubbermaid air sealed container (15.5"x11"x10.5") with mesh vent. Was used as a quarantine setup and grow-out container. $10

-36"x84" charcoal fiberglass insect screening $5

-125v Cooltron cooling fans with speed control $15

-Glass hinged top for 10 gallon tank $5 (small crack, doesn't affect it)

-Two homemade fans $5 for both

-Misting tubing $2 for bag

-Great stuff and silicone $2

-0.3 micron filters full bag for $5

-Isopod and springtail culturing containers with lids (Kroger brand):
2x 128oz, 6x 78oz, 1x 32oz, 4x 64 oz, 6x 24oz, and 6 sterlite shoe boxes. All for $12

-Available feeder insects and isos (inquire for low prices):

Armadillidium nasatum (Nosy Roly-Poly)
Atlantoscia floridana (Florida Fast Isopod)
Cylisticus convexus (Curly Isopod)
Cubaris murina (Little Sea Roly-Poly)
Isopoda sp. “Dwarf Gray” (Dwarf Gray Isopod)
Isopoda sp. “Dwarf Purple” (Dwarf Purple Isopod)
Oniscus asellus (Skirted Isopod)
Porcellio dilatatus (Giant Canyon Isopod)
Porcellio laevis (Smooth Isopod)
Porcellio scaber (Rough Isopod,) * No more giant oranges left
Porcellionides floria (Flowery Blue Isopod)
Porcellionides pruinosus (Floria's Powdery Isopod)
Trachelipus rathkii (Rathki’s Isopod)
Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Isopod)
Venezillo parvus (Little Roly-Poly)

Folsomia candida (Temperate White Springtails)
Sinella curviseta (Tropical Pink Springtails)

Tribolium confusum (Flour Beetle)
Arcitalitrus sylvaticus (Lawn Shrimp)

Blaberidae sp. "Kenya" (Little Kenyan Roach)
Blaberus discoidalis (Discoid Roach)
Phoetalia pallida (Pallid Roach)
Pycnoscelus surinamensis (Suriname Roach)


----------



## Karen's darts

Hi...I'm Karen. I became quickly addicted to PDF's and tree frogs after attending the Atlanta Repticon in 2014. I've always loved frogs, but didn't purchase one until in my 50's. Never too late, right? I have red eye tree frogs, producing bi-colors, and a leuc, which I hope to find a girlfriend for. I have a passion for building vivariums and they are quickly taking up space in my home. Obviously I didn't see this when it was new, but I would love to meet up with other frog addicts in the Atlanta area. I live in Newnan, which is 20 miles south of the airport off of I-85.


----------



## Gillbert95

Hey guys. Its been a while since I have posted. I am located in Gwinnett, near Sugar Hill. I have a D. Auratus Costa Rican Green and Black I am looking to sell. I need to find someone relatively soon as I am going back to college and do not have room for the tank there. 

My name is Bethany Beck.

Species - D. Auratus Costa Rican Green and Black
Line/Origin - Bought from Amphinity Frogs about 2 years ago
Age - at least 2 years
Quantity - 1
Price - $20 or whatever possible
Preferred Payment Method - Cash
Shipping Rates & information - I can pay for shipping if we are unable to meet up locally. 
Pictures - See the Attachment 

Contact me on my page for more details like phone number and such. Not sure what I will do if I cant find it a home.


----------



## Jake H.

Forgot to mention that I have mistking nozzles and attachments for sale as well. A triple nozzle, a double, and two singles. $40 for all.


----------



## markpulawski

anyone in the area have a 24" or 36" wide Exo terra that still has the screen lid they want to get rid of? I will be in town tonight and tommorow night


----------



## Darts15

Lads and Lasses, it has been forever since I have been on here since I went off to school, and I'm finally looking to get back into the swing of things next semester. I'm timidly feeling out if anyone has any thumbnail pairs or pumilio pairs that they would be willing to sell at some point this summer....this may not happen but I just wanted to see what people would have locally, if anything, before I ordered and shipped. Thanks and I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Gekido

This thread is super old but I live in lawrenceville ga and it would be cool to know of any nice stores around here or any clubs. I have been keeping frogs for three years and so I have not met anyone who keeps them.


----------



## agrosse

Gekido said:


> This thread is super old but I live in lawrenceville ga and it would be cool to know of any nice stores around here or any clubs. I have been keeping frogs for three years and so I have not met anyone who keeps them.




Check out the "southeastern frog group" on Facebook. Most of us in the Atlanta area are on there.


----------



## Gekido

agrosse said:


> Check out the "southeastern frog group" on Facebook. Most of us in the Atlanta area are on there.


I will thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall

Anyone looking for azureus? I've got 4 basically full grown (aboit 1 year old) that need a home. It appears to be 1.3 but I'm not 100%. 

A friend is travelling to Atlanta on Tuesday and offered to take them with him if anyone wants them.

I'm open to offers. Please email me, frogstofall at yahoo


----------



## markpulawski

I have my last 5 Escudo imports, QT'd for over 2 months, unsexed but I have heard calling, $650 shipped next day, live guarantee, paypal accepted

I also have my 5 oldest Reticulated Fants, looks like 2.2 +1 that could go either way, UE offspring, $850 shipped or $750 for the 4 that look like 2.2.




I can also deliver either group to Atlanta tomorrow for $50 less than the shipped total


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Just a friendly reminder about the current state of ads in the Regional forums -- this thread explains the expectations. Thanks.


----------



## Chickenbriar

Anyone out there?


----------



## ArtTeacherFrogger

Chickenbriar said:


> Anyone out there?


Yup. Just got my first viv and frog (d. auratus) and am slowly nursing him back to health. He was terribly skinny. What are you working with now? I'm in the Acworth area btw.


----------



## bulbophyllum

ArtTeacherFrogger said:


> Yup. Just got my first viv and frog (d. auratus) and am slowly nursing him back to health. He was terribly skinny. What are you working with now? I'm in the Acworth area btw.


This thread is not very active. I'm in Athens.


----------



## rebecca.tillero

I am in Cleveland/Chattanooga, TN. About around 2 hrs from Atlanta. Call me Becky. I have four ball pythons (two of which I am babysitting), one cornsnake, leachie, several mourning geckos, three leopard geckos, one bearded dragon, one crested gecko, four tree frogs and a colony of springtails and isopods. Three kids, one hubby, two dogs and two cats. I am learning and hope to continue learning for the rest of my life about animals, plants and biodiversity.


----------

